# ICC Champions Trophy 2017 : News, Update and Discussion



## Proudpakistaniguy

Pakistan announced their team for Champion trophy and I don't get the logic of dropping Hafeez in place of shezad, azhar or umar kamal. Hafeez did not perform bad in recent matches and can do bowling as well . Why keep trying Akmal brothers again and again? Wahab riaz is also not in good form. 






Former captain Azhar Ali was recalled into Pakistan's 15-member squad © ESPNcricinfo Ltd



Umar Akmal and Azhar Ali have been recalled by Pakistan for the squad that will travel for the Champions Trophy in England. This after the pair were dropped following Pakistan's 4-1 defeat in the ODI series in Australia in January, and did not feature in the limited-overs series against West Indies earlier this month.



The development marks a tumultuous three months for Azhar, who was captain of that side in Australia, before being stripped of the leadership role and omitted from the ODI squad altogether. Now he will take his place in a squad led by former vice-captain Sarfraz Ahmed.



Kamran Akmal, who was the leading run-scorer and declared Man-of-the-Tournament during the Pakistan Super League, has once again been dropped. He had been called up to the limited-overs side that toured the West Indies and played all games in the shorter formats, scoring 90 runs in four T20I innings, and 68 in the three ODIs.

It was a disappointing return for a man riding a wave of form from the PSL, but his failure to convert that into international runs has seen him pay the price. In addition, his discomfiture in the outfield, having played most of his career as a wicketkeeper, was evident, and two dropped catches - including a very easy chance - couldn't have helped his cause.

Fahim Ashraf, 23 is the only player in the 15-man squad yet to put on an international shirt in any format. He was part of the ODI squad for the three-match series against the West Indies, but did not make the final XI. Fakhar Zaman is also yet to make his ODI debut, although he did play three of the four T20s against West Indies earlier this month.

Pakistan are placed in Group B of the Champions Trophy, and begin their campaign against current holders India on June 4, before taking on South Africa and Sri Lanka on June 7 and June 12, respectively. The top two sides from each group will qualify for the semi-final stage.

http://www.espncricinfo.com/pakistan/content/story/1094602.html


----------



## Arsalan 345

Hafeez is in the team for the champions trophy.i don't understand umar akmal and azhar ali inclusion in the team.umar akmal is a well known flop show in big games and he proved it several times including 2011 semi final against india.he was bowled by harbhajan on a flipper.azhar ali is not doing great in test matches now and suddenly he is selected for ODI.wahhab riaz always gives 70 to 80 runs in 10 overs against india and did nothing.i am sure that defeat against india is imminent.after our horrible run in the upcoming champions trophy,i hope someone will sack inzamam.he don't deserve to be a selector.our team selection for champions trophy 2017 is horrible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Hope for the best

But the team is poor in ODIs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Arsalan Zaheer said:


> Hafeez is in the team for the champions trophy.i don't understand umar akmal and azhar ali inclusion in the team.umar akmal is a well known flop show in big games and he proved it several times including 2011 semi final against india.he was bowled by harbhajan on a flipper.azhar ali is not doing great in test matches now and suddenly he is selected for ODI.wahhab riaz always gives 70 to 80 runs in 10 overs against india and did nothing.i am sure that defeat against india is imminent.after our horrible run in the upcoming champions trophy,i hope someone will sack inzamam.he don't deserve to be a selector.our team selection for champions trophy 2017 is horrible.


You are right. It seem selectors are totally clueless . If they wanted to include Azar ali and Umar akmal in Champion trophy then why they dropped them after Australian tour and now they are in team again without playing much cricket and azar ali seem in worst shape even in test cricket. We know Wahab ended with figures of 10-0-110-0 when played in England in 2016 so I don't have much expectation from him in England as he has no control over his line and length and become bad to worse when batsman start hitting him. I want more young faces to build a team for future even if we lose some matches but we should give experience to youngster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

*Many BCCI members have expressed displeasure over the confrontational approach of the senior officials who attended the International Cricket Council (ICC) meetings in Dubai.*

The Board of Control for Cricket in India (BCCI) is likely to name the team for the ICC Champions Trophy soon as its boycott threat has petered out.

*Many BCCI members have expressed displeasure over the confrontational approach of the senior cricket officials who attended the International Cricket Council (ICC) meetings in Dubai and suffered a loss of face.*

Top Indian cricket board officials had claimed on Wednesday they will invoke the Members Participation Agreement (MPA) and pull out of the Champions Trophy, starting in England on June 1. They had even threatened legal action after the ICC carried out a rollback of revenue and administrative proposals, leaving BCCI isolated.

*“We will hold the SGM but the view of the members is that we should announce the team first. Anyway, there is bound to be opposition to the move to pull out. It will be a divided house,” a senior BCCI official told HT. “In fact, most want to avoid confrontation. We can’t afford to pull out, for the simple reason we will be penalised. The penalty will be to the tune of ~2,000 crore.*


*“And what if the board is suspended for this? Foreign boards can also threaten to pull players out of the IPL. And what if they don’t keep a window for IPL? It will totally be BCCI’s loss,” the BCCI functionary said.*

The Committee of Administrators is not happy with the handling of the issue. The Supreme Court had authorised acting secretary Amitabh Chaudhary to attend the ICC meeting and asked Board CEO, Rahul Johri, to accompany him. However, treasurer Anirudh Chaudhry also went to Dubai after the Board’s SGM held in New Delhi authorised him to assist the two.

He was there to help safeguard BCCI’s interests as it had agreed to the taxing bilateral schedule only due to the 2014 Big Three model. “The CoA, and even board members, aren’t happy with the outcome. They will step in,” said another Board official. “The CoA felt a middle path should be taken, but the officials didn’t agree. We have been humiliated.”

A source told HT the Board members are irked with the lack of transparency in the approach. “Members were getting news only through the media where it was being portrayed that BCCI had rejected an additional $100 million (it would have taken its share to $390 million) offer by (ICC chairman) Shashank Manohar. But yesterday we got to know Manohar told BCCI clearly that they should take the $290 million or leave it. So, did Manohar actually make the offer? If he did, why didn’t they take it?”

BCCI acting president CK Khanna said, “We’ll speak to the three officials and other Board members on Friday. It’s a sensitive issue. We’ve to look at all angles and perspectives and then move forward. Everyone’s opinion will be taken into account, even to discuss at the Special General Meeting.”

source: http://www.hindustantimes.com/crick...-fizzle-out/story-16nYH5hSXwvcsnbDXrOQIJ.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

BDforever said:


> * We can’t afford to pull out, for the simple reason we will be penalised. The penalty will be to the tune of ~2,000 crore.*
> 
> *“And what if the board is suspended for this? Foreign boards can also threaten to pull players out of the IPL. And what if they don’t keep a window for IPL? It will totally be BCCI’s loss,” the BCCI functionary said.*


LOL poor BCCI


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

Sad that one country what's to hold a sport at ransom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

Typical.


indian "threats" are farts by default

People dominated by superior cultures of Islam for 1000 years can't make credible threats and carry them through 

Everybody knows it. Even Bangladesh now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

baniya back tothe senses.


----------



## Chellam

Good


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Let us know when the KUSHKHABRI will come I will go buy some sweets and fancy food once India pulls out from tournament

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

The Board of Control for Cricket in India (BCCI) was dilly-dallying on picking the Indian cricket team for the ICC Champions Trophy 2017 in the wake of a revenue battle with the world body.

The Supreme Court-appointed Committee of Administrators (CoA) in a strongly-worded statement to the Board of Control for Cricket in India (BCCI) has asked the cricket body to select the Indian cricket squad for the ICC Champions Trophy, starting in the United Kingdom on June 1.

Read | ICC Champions Trophy: Administrators slam BCCI’s negative, combative approach

The deadline for the team selection was April 25, but BCCI did not abide by it in an apparent protest over ICC’s decision to implement a new financial model that would see India losing substantial revenue. Several BCCI top officials even threatened to pull out of the marquee event.

The COA, led by former CAG Vinod Rai, had earlier said that such a stance was not welcome. The COA released a statement on Thursday saying the BCCI’s ‘combative’ and ‘negative’ approach should not impact the Indian team. It also asked the cricket body to convene a selection meeting at the earliest.

Read | ICC row: Vinod Rai’s directive reins in BCCI officials ahead of Sunday’s SGM

COA’s statement

In a letter addressed to BCCI’s acting secretary Amitabh Choudhary and marked to all members of the Board, the COA said: “It would be appropriate to make all necessary preparations for ensuring that Team India can successfully defend its title in the ICC Champions Trophy 2017 which commences on 1st June 2017.

“You are aware that the squad representing India at the ICC Champions Trophy 2017 was to be submitted by 25th April 2017 but the squad has not even been selected as yet. Please convene a meeting of the selection committee for selecting the squad immediately. The squad can then be submitted to the ICC without prejudice to BCCI’s legal rights.”

Read | ICC Champions Trophy: BCCI warned not to spoil relationship with world body






Uncertainty, confusion over team undesirable

The BCCI had threatened to pull out of Champions Trophy after a revamped revenue model was proposed to replace the existing ‘Big Three’ model. BCCI’s share would reduce from USD 570 million to USD 293 million, according to estimates, in the new model. However, the threats didn’t go down well with the CoA who had earlier stated that a discussion would be appropriate than such measures.

Read | BCCI’s double standards exposed after India women’s team leaves in secrecy

“Team India should be provided with a supportive environment to showcase Indian cricket instead of being surrounded with uncertainty and confusion. There has been more than enough negativity surrounding Team India’s participation in the ICC Champions Trophy and the sooner the same is put to rest the better. The players’ interests are paramount and they must be given the best chance to prepare for, defend and retain the ICC Champions Trophy,” the letter stated.

Read | BCCI to miss deadline for ICC Champions Trophy team submission

BCCI have lost sight

The CoA lambasted the approach undertaken by the BCCI and further stated: “The BCCI appears to have lost sight of the fact that it attained a pre-eminent position in the ICC not by a combative approach but by building consensus and ensuring a positive image including by helping other cricket boards in their time of need.”

Of the eight nations that are to take part in the tournament, India is the only team that is yet to announce their squad.

source: http://www.hindustantimes.com/crick...orders-bcci/story-BWbt1lUUMT30xQjNvzBZxO.html


----------



## H!TchHiker

So once again india is financing ICC (as per Indians) and not teaching them a lesson..It means ICC stance of rejecting a big 3 proved to be right as india is not doing something to hurt ICC.


----------



## [Bregs]

Right step of COA appointed by supreme court, the BCCI has been unable to sort out its mess for so many decades and is always ruled by political persons. heck they don't even allow audit of there accounts by independent auditors and earn money in billions. BCCI is being run like a closed business house as if its property of few individuals in BCCI who takes turn to head it


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Acting BCCI president C. K. Khanna ended the speculation surrounding India’s participation in the Champions Trophy, confirming to _The Hindu_ that the team will not be withdrawn from the tournament.

“India will participate in the Champions Trophy,” Khanna said on Saturday, a day ahead of the Special General Meeting (SGM), which is to take a decision in this regard.

India’s participation in the Champions Trophy, to be played in England from June 1 to 18, had been put on hold following the revenue sharing issue with the International Cricket Council (ICC) and the matter was left to the SGM.

http://www.thehindu.com/sport/crick...hampions-trophy-ck-khanna/article18402442.ece


----------



## Musafir117

In two weeks of time, the eighth edition of ICC Champions Trophy or 2017 ICC Champions Trophy will kick-start in England. Played in the One-Day International Format, the cricket tournament will commence on 1st June while the final will take place on 18th June, both hosted by The Oval, London. The complete schedule of ICC Champions Trophy 2017 with match fixtures, date, time in IST and venue details has been announced by the governing cricketing body. Save the date 4th June 2017 for the much-anticipated India vs Pakistan match taking place at Edgbaston in Birmingham. Before the full-fledged CT2017 begins, six of the eight teams taking part in the tournament will play warm-up games scheduled from 26th May with the 2017 Champions Trophy warm-up games timetable also provided. The cricket buffs can download the full time table of ICC Champions Trophy 2017 in PDF or save in JPG format to be all set to follow the exciting 50-overs format.
https://www.google.com.au/amp/www.i...tan-match-fixtures-venue-details-2133907/amp/
/----/

Pakistan Vs India is on 4th of June


----------



## Musafir117

http://www.cricket.com.au/news/paki...kamran-akmal-azhar-ali-shadab-khan/2017-04-26


----------



## CAD

“It is sad West Indies is not there. That is the new rules ICC brought in (only top eight teams qualify). It is difficult to pinpoint one team (as favourite), especially because we are playing in England, and the conditions are going to be tricky.

“It’s a fast bowling place because of the conditions. Whoever can make the adjustment as quick as possible, utilise it well (will do well). And the weather is going to be hot and cold,” the explosive Jamaican batsman on the sidelines of launching a fashion brand -- attiitude -- on Monday.

“The longer version will give them more time as well… T20 cricket is so fast, so being able to make that adjustment in the longer format should be fantastic for them,” he said.


----------



## CAD

*ICC Champions Trophy: Pakistan Not Going Just To Beat India But To Win Title, Says Inzamam-Ul-Haq*
*The Pakistan chief selector says Pakistan is capable of winning the trophy again.
*

Inzamam-Ul-Haq believed Pakistan can beat India again in the Champions Trophy© AFP



With the ICC Champions Trophy around the corner, the hype, as always, will largely focus on the India-Pakistan match. Every multi-nation tournament on the International Cricket Council calendar becomes an opportunity to see the two rivals in action and the flavour of all these tournaments depends almost solely on that match. This time too, the focus will be on the contest, scheduled for June 4 at Edgbaston in Birmingham. However, Pakistan team chief selector Inzamam-ul-Haq insists that it is not just about beating India.

"We are not going to England just to beat India but our prime target is to win the championship," Inzamam was quoted as saying by The Dawn newspaper.

The former India captain as at the helm of the things in the Pakistan team when they had beaten India at Edgbaston in 2004, and Inzamam believes his side can repeat the feat.

"We can win again," he said on Thursday.

Pakistan have completed a Test series win over the West Indies in the Caribbean and Inzamam believes that the victory was a big morale boost that would help Pakistan in performing well in the Champions Trophy.

India on the other hand still has players engrossed with the Indian Premier League (IPL), with players like Rohit Sharma, Umesh Yadav, Mahendra Singh Dhoni and Ajinkya Rahane still to see action in the last two matches.
*Source:* NDTVSports


----------



## MULUBJA

Good luck to pakistan.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

MULUBJA said:


> Good luck to pakistan.


same to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neem456

Inzamam was never such a loud mouth, when did he become one.

Anyways, hope to see a good tournament


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

neem456 said:


> Inzamam was never such a loud mouth, when did he become one.
> 
> Anyways, hope to see a good tournament


Pakistan team is now out of rebuilding phase. some new comers are perfoming well.


----------



## ranjeet

Someone please stuff Inzi's mouth with aalo before India makes him eat his own words and any further future pre-game utterances.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skywalker

ranjeet said:


> Someone please stuff Inzi's mouth with aalo before India makes him eat his own words and any further future pre-game utterances.


So what else you expect a chief selector to say that we are here only for a joy trip or just to complete the quorum. Yes no doubt India is a far better side these days than Pakistan, a country which had almost zero cricket at home still doing wonders, that says it all.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chhatrapati

Good luck guys, you are gonna need it.


----------



## Sloth 22

Bowling department for India will be fine. Its the batting which is a worry.It will be good to see Ashwin back after a long break. A long season , with a lots of ODIs await him this time. 

Why have been Dhawan and Dinesh Karthick picked ahead of players who have actually performed ?

Gautam Gambhir deserved a place.


----------



## Super Falcon

Shehzad is a useless player neither have technique not skill he plays lot of balls and get out 

Just look in West indies tour getting three chances not getting enough runs is enough to show he is useless

Inzmam is not doing justification to skilled players


----------



## Jackdaws

Best of luck to Pakistan. Always a joy to watch Pakistani bowlers do their thing - just not against India. I distinctly remember the hostile spell of Riaz to Shane Watson in the WC Quarter-Final.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

@WAJsal can you plz merge this in opening post as I cannot edit it?


----------



## 911

Hyped for the India Pakistan match .


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

*Champions Trophy: Team Pakistan undergoes rigorous training session at Edgbaston*





Faizan Lakhani
Saturday May 20, 2017



KARACHI: Pakistan Cricket team underwent another extensive training session in Birmingham on Saturday.

Cloudy weather and drizzle in the town forced Pakistan cricketers to go only for indoor training. A team spokesman told Geo.tv from Birmingham that players underwent training session for around three hours at Edgbaston.






“Players trained with full throttle, for around three hours,” the spokesman said.

“Team worked hard in the nets, batsmen worked to enhance their skills while bowlers worked with the coach on how to utilise English conditions with white ball, overall team morale is high ahead of the tournament,” he added.






The spokesman further said that fast bowler Mohammad Abbas, who came into limelight with his extraordinary performance in Test series versus West Indies, has also joined the team squad in Birmingham.

Abbas, according to PCB, was added to the camp ahead of Champions Trophy in view of providing him with some experience of white ball.

Pakistan Cricket team will launch its Champions Trophy campaign on June 4th with the match against arch-rivals India.


----------



## Musafir117

June 4th and 10th are real matches.


----------



## CHARGER

any live stream link for Pak Bang match....


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

BDESH 341/9 (50 ov)




PAK 199/5 (34.1 ov)

Very poor bowling performance by Pakistan. If Bangldesh can score this big against our bowling unit then you can guess how Pakistan will perform against other teams


----------



## Major Sam

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> BDESH 341/9 (50 ov)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAK 199/5 (34.1 ov)
> 
> Very poor bowling performance by Pakistan. If Bangldesh can score this big against our bowling unit then you can guess how Pakistan will perform against other teams


At the End Pakistan won, who is this fahim guy? seems a great player.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Amazing batting display by lower order and Pakistan win by 2 wicket with 3 balls to spare lol

BDESH 341/9 (50 ov)




PAK 342/8 (49.3 ov)

Who is this guy Fahim ashraf jiss ne dulahe ki bangldesh ki by scoring 64 runs in 30 balls



Major Sam said:


> At the End Pakistan won, who is this fahim guy? seems a great player.


Lol i asked exact same questions..he seem another sharjeel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Amazing batting display by lower order and Pakistan win by 2 wicket with 3 balls to spare lol
> 
> BDESH 341/9 (50 ov)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAK 342/8 (49.3 ov)
> 
> Who is this guy Fahim ashraf jiss ne dulahe ki bangldesh ki by scoring 64 runs in 30 balls
> 
> 
> Lol i asked exact same questions..he seem another sharjeel


IN Espn comment section they are saying he is the best alrounder in domestic cricket in Pakistan. Btw then where was he in PSL?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Major Sam said:


> IN Espn comment section they are saying he is the best alrounder in domestic cricket in Pakistan. Btw then where was he in PSL?


Yes i am wondering as well as Pakistan badly need some power hitters who could finish the game like those of razaaq..i am really disappointed with openers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

I really hope sharjeel Khan and Khalid latif can play again.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

WaLeEdK2 said:


> I really hope sharjeel Khan and Khalid latif can play again.


no sorry if they are guilty then they should be punished otherwise everyone will think that go for match fixing as you can easily return to play international cricket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow

Good win for Pak. It will boost the morale of the team. Most likely Amir will come in first match along side Fahim and Junaid. I think it is time to say good by to Wahab Riaz as he is total waste now.


----------



## Kambojaric

Green Arrow said:


> Good win for Pak. It will boost the morale of the team. Most likely Amir will come in first match along side Fahim and Junaid. I think it is time to say good by to Wahab Riaz as he is total waste now.



Wahab's problem is predictability. He poses too few questions in the batsman's mind with regards to the what the next delivery will be. Pace and passion alone do not count for anything. It is high time Riaz is replaced by younger up and coming bowlers.



Major Sam said:


> IN Espn comment section they are saying he is the best alrounder in domestic cricket in Pakistan. Btw then where was he in PSL?



I think they are referring to the Pakistan Cup which was held a month or two ago (http://www.espncricinfo.com/ci/content/series/1047973.html).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

WaLeEdK2 said:


> I really hope sharjeel Khan and Khalid latif can play again.


Sharjeel was natural power hitter much aggressive to destroy any bowler. But after he booked to links with bookies all his matches I watched creating doubt How he get out stupidly and easily after a good start. RIP Sharjeel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

Wahab riaz 60 to 70 runs in every game.why we need him? He didn't take crucial wickets.kohli always plays him perfectly and he always gives 80 to 90 runs against India.why wahab riaz is in the squad?

Last time,India hammered junaid Khan in England. His bowl is not swinging in English conditions. What a poor team selection by inzamam and azhar Ali is a curse on Pakistani team.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

no wonder we lost the match, BD dropped 4-5 catches yesterday lol
anyway good batting displace by Pakistani lower order.

since world cup 2015, Bangladesh has 4th highest winning percentage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

BDforever said:


> no wonder we lost the match, BD dropped 4-5 catches yesterday lol
> anyway good batting displace by Pakistani lower order.
> 
> since world cup 2015, Bangladesh has 4th highest winning percentage.
> View attachment 399733


almost all matches were played and won on home grounds in Bangladesh to achieve this win ratio?

Though I agree that Bangladesh is much improved team now but still long way to go to perform better in icc tournament or outside Bangladesh


----------



## neem456

Given a target and kohli delivers yet again.

If pakistan has to have any chance they should chase the target, if they give india any target, i dont see any chance for pakistan.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

There are chances that rain might disrupt some matches


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Champions trophy 2017 said:


> @Proudpakistaniguy what do you think who is going to win this time ? I believe England.


Champion trophy is very unpredictable as you may be out of the tournament if you lose one or two game but yes England is in great form and it seem wickets are flat for 300 plus score so I guess any team who will score with faster rate will win it . India also have chance if manage to get into semi as Indian team handle pressure well in crucial matches


----------



## truthseeker2010

Champions trophy 2017 said:


> Thanks but i don't believe India has any chance.yuvi is back after long,Rohit is not looking that good, we don't rely on jadeja when it comes to batting..I am satisfied with the bowling though.bhuvi is in good form,bumrah is doing good..shami is equally good.Ashwin has experience.Fielding overall is good. RSA does not have bowling,AbD is not in form.Pakistan does not have experienced players.bowling is also not like what we used to see.Australia or England, more on favour of England.



Australia or South Africa


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Champions trophy 2017 said:


> Thanks but i don't believe India has any chance.yuvi is back after long,Rohit is not looking that good, we don't rely on jadeja when it comes to batting..I am satisfied with the bowling though.bhuvi is in good form,bumrah is doing good..shami is equally good.Ashwin has experience.Fielding overall is good. RSA does not have bowling,AbD is not in form.Pakistan does not have experienced players.bowling is also not like what we used to see.Australia or England, more in favour of England.


I would have excluded India if wickets were not flats so these pitches will bring back the form of Indian batsman 
score of all warm up matches were 300 plus where even sri lanka and bangldesh managed to score 320 and Indian bowling unit is strong....yes Pakistan lack experience and power hitters and they are still playing defensive slow cricket ..you need to play fearless cricket if you have intent of winning trophy


----------



## truthseeker2010

Champions trophy 2017 said:


> I respect your opinion but could you please tell why do you feel so ? Why not England ?



england does have home advantage, but SA is on a roll on away turf, today they beat eng in warm-up, and AUS has always been team for big tournaments.


----------



## Musafir117

I hope Pakistan will make an upset this time, Sarfraz is a fighter and challenger he not goona give up easily. 
All my prayers and wishes for Green Squad.
Best of luck too


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

[video]




[video]


----------



## neem456

India 324/7 (50.0 ov)
Bangladesh 22/6 (7.3 ov)

Indian bowling unit is running through bangladesh batting like a wolf among the pack of hens ?

With such a puny batting effort of bangladesh, i wonder how did pakistan let them score 320+

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## G0dfather

BD will win champions trophy 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Hope Bangldeshi tigers repeat same incredible performance againt minnow teams in their group 

They should beat Aus easily on 1st june..i bet Aus will be 80 all out


----------



## EastBengalPro

neem456 said:


> India 324/7 (50.0 ov)
> Bangladesh 22/6 (7.3 ov)
> 
> Indian bowling unit is running through bangladesh batting like a wolf among the pack of hens ?
> 
> With such a puny batting effort of bangladesh, i wonder how did pakistan let them score 320+



Because our players did take that game seriously against Pakistan but didnt take this game against India seriously. From the very beginning of this game BD players body language was very poor indeed.

84 all out never mind though, it happens in Cricket!


----------



## Giant XI

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> I would have excluded India if wickets were not flats so these pitches will bring back the form of Indian batsman
> score of all warm up matches were 300 plus where even sri lanka and bangldesh managed to score 320 and Indian bowling unit is strong....yes Pakistan lack experience and power hitters and they are still playing defensive slow cricket ..you need to play fearless cricket if you have intent of winning trophy



If I am not wrong season has just started in England so wickets should not have been flat.I do agree lots of runs been scored but I am happy that our bowlers bowled well today.

Btw are you on fantasy league ? Join, it's fun.we will see whose team did better.


----------



## EastBengalPro

G0dfather said:


> BD will win champions trophy 2017.



If you talk seriously, then Thanks!

If you talk negatively,Its okay too...In Sha Allah we will win the wc trophy!


----------



## AMCA

Loosing and Winning is what makes a game all the more interesting. Good luck Bangladesh, this was just a warm up !! You guys are unpredictable and that's been your strength all along !! May the better team take the cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## G0dfather

Comillaboy said:


> If you talk seriously, then Thanks!
> 
> If you talk negatively,Its okay too...In Sha Allah we will win the wc trophy!



It will be great for cricket if BD wins any major tournament.


----------



## EastBengalPro

AMCA said:


> Loosing and Winning is what makes a game interesting. Good luck Bangladesh, this was just a warm up !! You guys are unpredictable and that's been your strength all along !! May the better team take the cup.



Thanks for your good wishes! I predict India,Aus,End, SA in semis ...But will definitely miss Dhoni's captaincy of course!


----------



## Giant XI

Comillaboy said:


> If you talk seriously, then Thanks!
> 
> If you talk negatively,Its okay too...In Sha Allah we will win the wc trophy!



Wish you luck.you are playing quality cricket.I will be honest there is no iota of doubt that BD is doing wonders that is the reason why you are at 6 but after playing for more than 20 years you should be won a title or two be it Asia cup.i always put my money on underdogs and I love seeing afghans play.



Comillaboy said:


> Thanks for your good wishes! I predict India,Aus,End, SA in semis ...But will definitely miss Dhoni's captaincy of course!



We gonna miss Dhoni for sure.I am not sure of India and RSA.I believe NZ has a chance.


----------



## AMCA

Comillaboy said:


> Thanks for your good wishes! I predict India,Aus,End, SA in semis ...But will definitely miss Dhoni's captaincy of course!



Well he might not be the captain officially but his experience will certainly be the guiding factor for Kohli. You cannot rule out Bangladesh, only time will tell. Bangladesh is very much a threat to every team thats playing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastBengalPro

Giant XI said:


> Wish you luck.you are playing quality cricket.I will be honest there is no iota of doubt that BD is doing wonders that is the reason why you are at 6 but after playing for more than 20 years you should be won a title or two be it Asia cup.i always put my money on underdogs and I love seeing afghans play.



Agree! Although were in asia cup (oneday) final twice in 2012 and 2016 our players couldnt keep the momentum going when its required. But hope for the best in future.

Yes Afghans are really doing well.



AMCA said:


> You cannot rule out Bangladesh, only time will tell. Bangladesh is very much a threat to every team thats playing.



Right! But still playing 2 matches against Eng and Aus in Oval will be so tough.


----------



## AMCA

Comillaboy said:


> Agree! Although were in asia cup (oneday) final twice in 2012 and 2016 our players couldnt keep the momentum going when its required. But hope for the best in future.
> 
> Yes Afghans are really doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> Right! But still playing 2 matches against Eng and Aus in Oval will be so tough.



Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Giant XI said:


> If I am not wrong season has just started in England so wickets should not have been flat.I do agree lots of runs been scored but I am happy that our bowlers bowled well today.
> 
> Btw are you on fantasy league ? Join, it's fun.we will see whose team did better.





Giant XI said:


> If I am not wrong season has just started in England so wickets should not have been flat.I do agree lots of runs been scored but I am happy that our bowlers bowled well today.
> 
> Btw are you on fantasy league ? Join, it's fun.we will see whose team did better.


Usually pitches in England are bouncy and turning which make hard for vistors to win but now it seem that they have prepared flat tracks so i dont see any big challlenges for batsman to score runs

And its first time that Indian fast bowling attack is as effective as spin so India is very much balanced team in all aspects

Pakistani batsman are not in good forms. They play slow defensive cricket which may win you test matches but not one days and bowling is not as strong as it used to be so they need to perform exceptional to move in next stage of competition

Fanatsy league? Where?


----------



## Giant XI

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Usually pitches in England are bouncy and turning which make hard for vistors to win but now it seem that they have prepared flat tracks so i dont see any big challlenges for batsman to score runs
> 
> And its first time that Indian fast bowling attack is as effectice as spin so India is very much balanced team in all aspects
> 
> Pakistani batsman are not in good forms. They play slow defensive cricket which may win you test matches but not one days and bowling is not as strong as it used to be so they need to perform exceptional to move in next stage of competition
> 
> Fanatsy league? Where?


@Arsalan created a thread today about fantasy league today so I made my team.May be arsalan can take you to his thread.

I do agree with you that Pakistan team is defensive.There must be some players in middle order to convert ones into two but seriously shoaib Malik does not deserve a place.he is Jala hua kartoos in desi language who does not deserve a place.Ahmed shahzad is also poor.Amir is not in good form else he is an ace.dont know why Pakistan selector give this much of chance to these players.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zip

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Usually pitches in England are bouncy and turning which make hard for vistors to win but now it seem that they have prepared flat tracks so i dont see any big challlenges for batsman to score runs
> 
> And its first time that Indian fast bowling attack is as effectice as spin so India is very much balanced team in all aspects
> 
> Pakistani batsman are not in good forms. They play slow defensive cricket which may win you test matches but not one days and bowling is not as strong as it used to be so they need to perform exceptional to move in next stage of competition
> 
> Fanatsy league? Where?


I think Pakistan has good chance of winning against India if they bat first and their opening bowlers take early wickets.. OR its advantage India..


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

AMCA said:


> Well he might not be the captain officially but his experience will certainly be the guiding factor for Kohli. You cannot rule out Bangladesh, only time will tell. Bangladesh is very much a threat to every team thats playing.


Bangldesh has no chance though i personally wish for them to win but they perform good only in home condition



zip said:


> I think Pakistan has good chance of winning against India if they bat first and their opening bowlers take early wickets.. OR its advantage India..


Cricket is unpredictable depend on many factors i.e toss, pitch condition, strength and weakness of your teams, handling pressure etc
This pakistan team has more chance of winning on those wickets where batsman struggle to make runs and defensive approach required but here its flat track where 300 to 350 runns being scored and chased easily so will be tough tasks ahead


----------



## litman

pak has no chance against india or any other top class team. against india on 4th june india will have 95% chances of winning on grassy wicket and 80% chances on flat track. pakistan doesnt have a single world class player in the team. previously pak used to counter indian batting with strong pace attack . now india is ahead then pak in this department as well. on a fast pitch india will bowl out pak within 100-150. above all sarfaraz will lose control over his nerves against a pressure game against india like he did in first odi against west indies. poor shadab and fahm ashraf will receive some harsh words from the out of control captain.


----------



## Arsalan

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Fanatsy league? Where?



Here:
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/icc-champions-trophy-fantasy-league.498716/#post-9528783

League code is:
*835776-5868
*
For everyone else as well. If any one if playing ICC Fantasy League this Champions Trophy, do visit the thread mentioned above and join the league i shared codes of. May be best team win.


----------



## WAJsal

Pitches favor the batsmen, am expecting big runs. Pakistan will have a hard time with no assistance to the bowlers.
@anant_s ,@Arsalan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

When is India vs Pakistan, Eastern Time?


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> Pitches favor the batsmen, am expecting big runs. Pakistan will have a hard time with no assistance to the bowlers.
> @anant_s ,@Arsalan


If u watched last year's Eng NZ ODI series, England seem to have some of the best batting pitches. This time around, conditions look similar and with second part of English summer, that traditionally negates swing, I suppose bowlers might be in for some tough time ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Giant XI

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> When is India vs Pakistan, Eastern Time?



I believe 5:30 EST

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Why is West Indies not part of this tournament and Bangladesh is?

Its a champions trophy, what are the Bangladeshis doing there! Go home Bangladesh, you are drunk!


----------



## Giant XI

Roybot said:


> Why is West Indies not part of this tournament and Bangladesh is?
> 
> Its a champions trophy, what are the Bangladeshis doing there! Go home Bangladesh, you are drunk!



Top 8 teams are participating. WI ranked below 8.


----------



## Musafir117

Who wanna bet Pakistan reach in Semi Final? @Zibago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeonNinja

Best of Luck to Both England and Bangladesh for today's match


----------



## terry5

Bangladesh man come on beat the rest of the world team I mean the England team .
Rest of world is cruising at the moment needing 129 from 20 overs .
Come on you tigers couple of quick wickets and were in there 

Yes I do mean we


----------



## Major Sam

Musafir117 said:


> Who wanna bet Pakistan reach in Semi Final? @Zibago


sure,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

England beat BD by Eight Wickets in 48th over.


----------



## Super Falcon

Shehzad is curse neither have technique the way he plays it give negative thoughts to upcoming batsman about behavior of pitch and he plays lots of dots and has very limited shots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Just one match into the tournament and it already seems that it will be a tough one for bowlers! 

J Root was excellent yesterday but so was Tamim. Well played to both teams. Bangladesh really lack good bowlers for English condition's and that will be a problem for them. No matter how big they score the other team will always have a chance. May be Bangladesh will fancy their chances more while chasing a total.


----------



## neem456

Its no fun like this pakistanis putting down the sword and getting so defensive even before the match begins.


----------



## WAJsal

Arsalan said:


> Just one match into the tournament and it already seems that it will be a tough one for bowlers!


I fear the worst for Pakistan...Making 250's will be a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tea addict

WAJsal said:


> I fear the worst for Pakistan...Making 250's will be a joke.


In warm uo match New Zealand was all out on 179 and Bangladesh was all out on 84...and against Bangladesh kohli,dhoni and yuvraj didn't even came to bat and sent ashwin,jadeja and still score 325.
It is going to be really tough for Pakistan.


----------



## WAJsal

Tea addict said:


> It is going to be really tough for Pakistan.


Totally agreed.


----------



## padamchen

I dont understand why Dhoni, Yuvraj and Rohit Sharma are playing.

Next I'll see Gambhir playing as well.

Didn't these guys retire some time ago?


----------



## Arsalan

WAJsal said:


> I fear the worst for Pakistan...Making 250's will be a joke.


True!
However as far as i can see our batting is almost as good as our bowling this time around (you usually do not agree with this). By this i mean that while our batting have gone up a notch, the bowling have come down three four to meet it 

Anyway, its a game and you can never be sure, NEVER EVER ABOUT PAKISTAN at least. 
I hope we go out there and give it all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Arsalan said:


> True!
> However as far as i can see our batting is almost as good as our bowling this time around (you usually do not agree with this). By this i mean that while our batting have gone up a notch, the bowling have come down three four to meet it
> 
> Anyway, its a game and you can never be sure, NEVER EVER ABOUT PAKISTAN at least.
> I hope we go out there and give it all.


I would have been optimistic if we had someone like Sharjeel.


----------



## Arsalan

Rain is spoiling all the fun for now. 

New Zealand were 67 for 1 when rain stopped play. Earlier NZ won the toss and elected to bat first.



WAJsal said:


> I would have been optimistic if we had someone like Sharjeel.


I am not optimistic either but as i said, its a game and YOU NEVER KNOW. Specially in case of Pakistan, they can be real idiots when it comes to being unpredictable 

*EDIT: *4:36 PM (Pakistan Time) Delay continued at Edgbaston, the rain stopped for a moment and the covers were coming off but it have started again. We will start losing over now. Frustrating!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Giant XI

Arsalan said:


> Rain is spoiling all the fun for now.
> 
> New Zealand were 67 for 1 when rain stopped play. Earlier NZ won the toss and elected to bat first.
> 
> 
> I am not optimistic either but as i said, its a game and YOU NEVER KNOW. Specially in case of Pakistan, they can be real idiots when it comes to being unpredictable
> 
> *EDIT: *4:36 PM (Pakistan Time) Delay continued at Edgbaston, the rain stopped for a moment and the covers were coming off but it have started again. We will start losing over now. Frustrating!!



Match reduced to 46 overs per side. Will start at 13:10 local time.


----------



## Musafir117

NZ 143/2 in 22 over RR 6.50


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

*Champions Trophy: Fans decorate double-decker bus to support Team Pakistan*







BIRMINGHAM: While the Pakistan cricket team is getting ready for the encounter against the arch rivals India on Sunday at Edgbaston, the fan club here in UK is also geared up for the big match.

Pakistani fans, based in UK, have once against prepared a double-decker bus to celebrate Pakistan’s campaign in ICC Champions Trophy 2017 in the UK.

The green bus, decorated with small and medium size Pakistan flags is being prepared in a local workshop of Birmingham, will take a round of Birmingham on Sunday ahead of Pakistan vs India game to pick the fans and go to stadium together.

Amjad and Ajaz, two avid fans of Pakistan cricket, are working daily to decorate this bus, they’re hoping that boys in green will not let them down on Sunday.






Amjad Hussain, who is traditionally known as Mr Pakistan among the cricketing fans, gets attention wearing white sherwani and hat stitched with Pakistan flags.

Hussain says that they try to get time out of their professional duties to decorate this bus for their passion of Pakistan Cricket.

“We have this tradition of preparing bus to support Pakistan cricket team during their tours to UK, and we are keeping this tradition this time as well,” said Amjad Hussain.

“Indian fans are also trying to copy us, but our cheer for Pakistan team will be much louder,” he said.






Another fan, Ajaz Beg, who is known as Sheikh of Pakistan says that he is praying for Pakistan’s success in not only India’s game but also in the whole tournament.

“In this holy month of Ramadan, I hope and pray that Pakistan team achieve success and I request every fan of Pakistan team to pray for team’s success,” said an emotional Ajaz while talking to this correspondent in his traditional attire.






“We will take this to all over Birmingham ahead of the game and will boost our team’s morale during the match,” he said.

The green bus by Pakistani feature will also feature during Pakistan’s match against South Africa at the same venue.

Sunday’s Pakistan vs India match is expected to be houseful as all the tickets of the match are completely sold out.


----------



## Giant XI

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> *Champions Trophy: Fans decorate double-decker bus to support Team Pakistan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIRMINGHAM: While the Pakistan cricket team is getting ready for the encounter against the arch rivals India on Sunday at Edgbaston, the fan club here in UK is also geared up for the big match.
> 
> Pakistani fans, based in UK, have once against prepared a double-decker bus to celebrate Pakistan’s campaign in ICC Champions Trophy 2017 in the UK.
> 
> The green bus, decorated with small and medium size Pakistan flags is being prepared in a local workshop of Birmingham, will take a round of Birmingham on Sunday ahead of Pakistan vs India game to pick the fans and go to stadium together.
> 
> Amjad and Ajaz, two avid fans of Pakistan cricket, are working daily to decorate this bus, they’re hoping that boys in green will not let them down on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amjad Hussain, who is traditionally known as Mr Pakistan among the cricketing fans, gets attention wearing white sherwani and hat stitched with Pakistan flags.
> 
> Hussain says that they try to get time out of their professional duties to decorate this bus for their passion of Pakistan Cricket.
> 
> “We have this tradition of preparing bus to support Pakistan cricket team during their tours to UK, and we are keeping this tradition this time as well,” said Amjad Hussain.
> 
> “Indian fans are also trying to copy us, but our cheer for Pakistan team will be much louder,” he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another fan, Ajaz Beg, who is known as Sheikh of Pakistan says that he is praying for Pakistan’s success in not only India’s game but also in the whole tournament.
> 
> “In this holy month of Ramadan, I hope and pray that Pakistan team achieve success and I request every fan of Pakistan team to pray for team’s success,” said an emotional Ajaz while talking to this correspondent in his traditional attire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “We will take this to all over Birmingham ahead of the game and will boost our team’s morale during the match,” he said.
> 
> The green bus by Pakistani feature will also feature during Pakistan’s match against South Africa at the same venue.
> 
> Sunday’s Pakistan vs India match is expected to be houseful as all the tickets of the match are completely sold out.



Hope we are going to have a 50 over match.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Giant XI said:


> Hope we are going to have a 50 over match.


yea interruption of rain is annoying in cricket match

Today new Zealand had chance to win the game but rain saved AUS and they boht got one point each


----------



## Giant XI

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> yea interruption of rain is annoying in cricket match
> 
> Today new Zealand had chance to win the game but rain saved AUS and they boht got one point each



That is the reason why I don't like srilanka and England hosting cricket tournament.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Giant XI said:


> That is the reason why I don't like srilanka and England hosting cricket tournament.


there is forecast of rain 40 to 50 % in Birmingham on Sunday but probably brief afternoon showers


----------



## Super Falcon

Why ICC keep giving UK to host champions trophy when newzealnd Australia West Indies Pakistan never hosted yet they should give every member a chance to host

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Super Falcon said:


> Why ICC keep giving UK to host champions trophy when newzealnd Australia West Indies Pakistan never hosted yet they should give every member a chance to host


yes I don't see the logic of Enland hosting ICC champion in 2017 when they already hosted previous ICC champion trophy tournament in 2013


----------



## Super Falcon

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> yes I don't see the logic of Enland hosting ICC champion in 2017 when they already hosted previous ICC champion trophy tournament in 2013


Not to forget 2004 champs trophy and given it's fregile weather it's stupid move to keep allowing the same host to host


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Super Falcon said:


> Not to forget 2004 champs trophy and given it's fregile weather it's stupid move to keep allowing the same host to host


yea rain spoil all the fun. I don't know why most matches in Birmingham and Cardiff. I personally wanted some matches in Rose bowl stadium in Hampshire which is close to my location and weather is sunny these days

They are probably thinking that England will catch more crowd than Sri lanka, New zealand south africa etc
but I don't know the criteria of ICC for selecting host for ICC Tournament

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

SL 116/2 in 16 over chasing 300 to win against SA.


----------



## Musafir117

SL 143/4 in 24 overs


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1373169642732524


----------



## Green Arrow

Most likely there gonna be rain tomorrow in birmingham.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Green Arrow said:


> Most likely there gonna be rain tomorrow in birmingham.


weather forecast is much better now
http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2655603

I think match will be completed even if there is slight delay because of rain in late afternoon


----------



## 911

I think it will be a close game.


----------



## Arsalan

On this pitch and this ground it is a chaseable target but Pakistani batting can prove to be a castle made of sand. Then again, you never know with Pakistan. 
Hoping for the best!!


----------



## Super Falcon

Inzmam and co sucks after playing cricket for 20 years he still picks idiot bowlers like wahab inzimam should have picked sohail Khan wahab is worst bowler in international cricket


----------



## Arsalan

And as i was saying . . . . 


Arsalan said:


> True!
> However as far as i can see our batting is almost as good as our bowling this time around (you usually do not agree with this). By this i mean that while our batting have gone up a notch, the bowling have come down three four to meet it
> 
> Anyway, its a game and you can never be sure, NEVER EVER ABOUT PAKISTAN at least.
> I hope we go out there and give it all.


Not an unexpected result. Our batting is same as ever and bowling have come down considerably. Need three new players atleast at differnt slots that have been discussed a number of time. Make it 4 infact!!

Anyway, congratulations to all Indian members here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

I find it strange that England faced many terrorist attacks recently but ICC was not bother about safety and security of players . If these same incidents would have happen in any asian coutry then this champion trophy would have been canceled or moved to elsewhere ..double standards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## G0dfather

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> I find it strange that England faced many terrorist attacks recently but ICC was not bother about safety and security of players . If these same incidents would have happen in any asian coutry then this champion trophy would have been canceled or moved to elsewhere ..double standards



I was thinking the same, teams like England, Australia and NZ would have left the tournament midway citing security reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Congrats men in blue


----------



## Arsalan

G0dfather said:


> I was thinking the same, teams like England, Australia and NZ would have left the tournament midway citing security reasons.


The problem is absolute lack of unity, even back stabbing between the Asian nations. If we can get united, like TRULY UNITED England Australia wont be able to do a thing. We are not four, in fact five (including Afghanistan) that share border with each other and form 5 cricket playing nations in a pool of 12-13 max? Shame if we cannot still get things done our way just because we are always ready to pull each others leg!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## maximuswarrior

After the terrible display against India, I can only say that what has happened has happened. We have to admit that there is a pretty huge gap between the quality of ODI players we have and the other top teams possess. Our ODI team has lacked in every department. There is no aggression, plan or intent. The problem is only worsened when your bowlers aren't able to restrict the opposition. Something we were good at in the past.

My observation is that we have a pretty mediocre bowling line up at the moment. I'm not impressed with some of the new names. Especially Imad looked flat and mediocre. Wahab seems to have had his best days, but he is a veteran. Apart from Amir there isn't much in the bowling line up.

Batting also looks clueless. Everyone gets stuck at the crease. No singles and doubles are taken. The entire focus is on defensive shots and survival. There is an inability to rotate strike. Every single ball counts in modern one day cricket. When you don't get the scoreboard ticking you dig a hole for your team. As long as our batting line up doesn't understand the concept of running between wickets runs won't come.

I hope the boys really pick themselves up and give their 100% in the next encounter against South Africa which is going to be another huge onslaught. Better get back to the drawing board and forget about what happened against India. This is where the real character of players is tested.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Divergent

Jalebi performance. I hope they fix up soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Divergent1 said:


> Jalebi performance. I hope they fix up soon


Pakora performance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

Bangladesh is almost out of CT


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Great Sachin said:


> Bangladesh is almost out of CT


It seem Australia is also out along with Bagladesh. Its second match of Austrlia which got abandoned because of rain. They were losing against NZ and rain saved them and they were winning against bangladesh and rain was not on their side this time..so it seem England and NZ will qualify from this group unless no upsets and no further rain interruption


----------



## Arsalan

What a shame!!
Rain spoiled fun again. What stupid rules we have in cricket that as for a bloody drinks break with just 4 over required to get a result and the clouds looming. Stupid regulations really. If it was up to me i would not have allowed that lunch either, let alone the drinks. The rules need an update for sure!!


Proudpakistaniguy said:


> It seem Australia is also out along with Bagladesh. Its second match of Austrlia which got abandoned because of rain. They were losing against NZ and rain saved them and they were winning against bangladesh and rain was not on their side this time..so it seem England and NZ will qualify from this group unless no upsets and no further rain interruption


If Aus can win the match againt England they will be through with 4 points (guranteed spot) 
If the rain have hurt anyone it have done so to NZ (they will need to win both matches to gurantee the spot now)


----------



## BDforever

Arsalan said:


> What a shame!!
> Rain spoiled fun again. What stupid rules we have in cricket that as for a bloody drinks break with just 4 over required to get a result and the clouds looming. Stupid regulations really. If it was up to me i would not have allowed that lunch either, let alone the drinks. The rules need an update for sure!!
> 
> If Aus can win the match againt England they will be through with 4 points (guranteed spot)
> If the rain have hurt anyone it have done so to NZ (they will need to win both matches to gurantee the spot now)





Proudpakistaniguy said:


> It seem Australia is also out along with Bagladesh. Its second match of Austrlia which got abandoned because of rain. They were losing against NZ and rain saved them and they were winning against bangladesh and rain was not on their side this time..so it seem England and NZ will qualify from this group unless no upsets and no further rain interruption


If Eng wins against Aus, If New Zealand wins against Eng and If BD wins against New Zealand then
BD will be in the semi along with Eng

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

BDforever said:


> If Eng wins against Aus, If New Zealand wins against Eng and If BD wins against New Zealand then
> BD will be in the semi along with Eng


Lolz! 
While Bang is looking at the match results of other teams Australia still have there destiny in their own hands. Win against England and they are surely trough. In other words, Aus have not been as badly effected by rain as it seems. They have just one MUST WIN match now while NZ have two MUST WIN matches if they want to qualify (if they win one only they too will be looking at results of other matches and depend on that for qualification)

@Proudpakistaniguy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

Who is replacing idiot wahab riaz I want to slap inzmam who selected that idiot bowler 

If I have been selected as chairman selectors I have made sure to destroy wahab riaz career one way or other I would have gone one step further bribing the docs to completely destroy his ankle basterd if u can't play and you record in past sucks why u playing

PCB should understand simple formula if they keep doing these idiot things they loose sponsorship with the fans so they get lesser pays look westindian board today

Salman butt sharjeel should be brought straight away enough of defensive play we need hard hitters in front teams who play agreesive wins more than they loose

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raj76

ashok321 said:


> View attachment 401818


lol bc danda tere ada hua hai modi naam ka aur nazar hame ata hai kyon bhai itna maar raha hai abhi atleast das saal tere aur phasa rahega yeh danda sabar kar abhi sirf 3 saal hi huen hai


----------



## Great Sachin

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> It seem Australia is also out along with Bagladesh. Its second match of Austrlia which got abandoned because of rain. They were losing against NZ and rain saved them and they were winning against bangladesh and rain was not on their side this time..so it seem England and NZ will qualify from this group unless no upsets and no further rain interruption


AUS were loosing against NL but winning against BD...and they have 2 points ..justice done but BD got non-deserving 1 point

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Divergent

God I'm attending tomorrow's match! Wish me luck, I don't want to sit there watching a cancerous performance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Stupid decisions replacing wahab with idiot ruman raees still no Sohail Khan inzmam boot on ur face

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Arsalan said:


> Lolz!
> While Bang is looking at the match results of other teams Australia still have there destiny in their own hands. Win against England and they are surely trough. In other words, Aus have not been as badly effected by rain as it seems. They have just one MUST WIN match now while NZ have two MUST WIN matches if they want to qualify (if they win one only they too will be looking at results of other matches and depend on that for qualification)
> 
> @Proudpakistaniguy


I dont think Australian team will win against England so i expect England to win all matches and NZ to beat Bangladesh so they boht will qualify but yes if Aus beat England then Aus and England in semi so all depend on Aus vs England match


----------



## Divergent

I want England to whip Australia's a** so bad. I hope they win! Team England!


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Super Falcon said:


> Stupid decisions replacing wahab with idiot ruman raees still no Sohail Khan inzmam boot on ur face


These slectors are really jokers. If they wanted Ruman raees then why played abbas in last series against WI just before champion trophy and he bowled well there..Sohail and junaid is another good option but they went for debutant in crucial match lol



Divergent1 said:


> God I'm attending tomorrow's match! Wish me luck, I don't want to sit there watching a cancerous performance


You live in cardiff? 
There is prediction of rain in afternoon so good luck


----------



## Divergent

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> These slectors are really jokers. If they wanted Ruman raees then why played abbas in last series against WI just before champion trophy and he bowled well there..Sohail and junaid is another good option but they went for debutant in crucial match lol
> 
> 
> You live in cardiff?
> There is prediction of rain in afternoon so good luck



I got good seats, I like rain. But I seriously hope these idiots don't rely on it


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Divergent1 said:


> I got good seats, I like rain. But I seriously hope these idiots don't rely on it


Kick them on back if they dont perform well but its must win game for Pak or else they out from CT. I was student of cardiff university so i know cardiff very well but has no time for live match because of busy routine in Ramdhan.


----------



## G0dfather

I want to see BD in semis.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

[Video]


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Divergent1 said:


> I know these guys lmao hahaha


How do you know them?

[Video]




[VIDEO]


----------



## Divergent

you might see me live on TV tomorrow haha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> [Video]


He gaveaway names of playing 11 by mistake.


----------



## Super Falcon

Another blunder imad was in should be dropped in place of fahim ashraf SA don't know our new players it's time to throw them out this is a gamble we have to take becoz with imad wasim I don't see we get any wicket on these conditions

Fakher Zaman
Azher Ali
Baber Azam
Hafeez
Malik
Sarfraz
Fahim
Amir
Hassan Ali
Junaid Khan
Shadab Khan

This is best available side

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

Super Falcon said:


> Another blunder imad was in should be dropped in place of fahim ashraf SA don't know our new players it's time to throw them out this is a gamble we have to take becoz with imad wasim I don't see we get any wicket on these conditions
> 
> Fakher Zaman
> Azher Ali
> Baber Azam
> Hafeez
> Malik
> Sarfraz
> Fahim
> Amir
> Hassan Ali
> Junaid Khan
> Shadab Khan
> 
> This is best available side



Absolutely. Imad isn't the sort of bowler you need on these pitches. I don't understand how he is included into the playing eleven.

Junaid Khan is a good inclusion under the circumstances. I'm worried about Azhar Ali. He is not ODI material. Strike rate is a worry. The top order will have to fire from the word go. South Africa will be ruthless if Pak commit any mistakes.


----------



## ashok321

Britain qualified for semifinal. 
*Resolute England march into semis*

On the other hand:

*Can Pakistan turn mismatch into a contest?*


----------



## Arsalan

Super Falcon said:


> Who is replacing idiot wahab riaz I want to slap inzmam who selected that idiot bowler
> 
> If I have been selected as chairman selectors I have made sure to destroy wahab riaz career one way or other I would have gone one step further bribing the docs to completely destroy his ankle basterd if u can't play and you record in past sucks why u playing
> 
> PCB should understand simple formula if they keep doing these idiot things they loose sponsorship with the fans so they get lesser pays look westindian board today
> 
> Salman butt sharjeel should be brought straight away enough of defensive play we need hard hitters in front teams who play agreesive wins more than they loose


Agree with Wahab Riaz Comments

Screw Salman Jawari Butt! NO PLACE FOR HIM
From a country of 22 million people you can find some other good hard hitters other than that idiot!

Agree with comments on board, they are all stupid as well, Najam Seethi should be completely cut off from cricket! He have destroyed the game in Pakistan really by bringing so much politics into it.



Proudpakistaniguy said:


> I dont think Australian team will win against England so i expect England to win all matches and NZ to beat Bangladesh so they boht will qualify but yes if Aus beat England then Aus and England in semi so all depend on Aus vs England match


YES!!
NZ were hard done by rain in that match against Aus. Hard Luck


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Very low chance 3-5% of Any win

*Team is planned to fail 

Players in Domestic circuit (Domestic T20 and PSL) *

*Lack of Fire Power *

*Kamran Akmal * *350+* runs scorer in domestic PSL , *32 fair four /16 ratio* ratio out of team
*Umar Akmal* *250+* runs scored in Domestic League ,*26 Fours /26 Sixes* 

*Salman Butt* ,  *Scored 44 (4's)* , in domestic season 

*Asad Shafiq*  , *Scored 38 (4's)* , domestic team out of any picture

*Sherjil * (Self inflicted wound by PCB, out for now) , one of top Openers in Pakistan for explosive 50 runs potential reaches 50's fastest then any Pakistani player in recent 2-3 year period. An Alternative to Afridi
For Kamran / Umar just rediculous excuses to exclude them from team attended dance party or fitness not supreme level then how did the get top score record domestically
*Missing Agression*
(Best stats Domestic /PSL)

STRIKE BOWLERS NOT IN TEAM​
Missing DUO *Yasir Shah *& *Saeed Ajmal (20 Wickets)*, a world class combination of 2 Spin Bosses Top Level Match Winners 
NO ROTATION OF BOWLERS IN PACE ATTACK​Top Performers in Domestic Circuit Missing *(Lack of Merit System)*

Sohail Khan *16 wickets*
Kashif Bhutti* 14 wickets, I think Spinner*
Tabish Khan* 12 wickets*
Imran Khan Jnr* 11 Wickets*
Mohammad Asghar* 11 Wickets (Good in fielding), Spinner *
Ruman Raees* 12 Wickets*
Wahab Riaz 15 Wickets (Playing - Out of form since West Indies tour)
Hasan Ali 11 Wickets (Not yet convincing in ODI Learning )
Amir 10 Wickets (His team got elimintaed cheaply in PSL 2 Years in row)

*Beyond Retirement *

Hafeez (Just retire boss your time is finished), failed domestically 

Shoaib Malik , never finishes a innnings convincingly , just average player domestically

*Too Raw : Suppose to play like Afridi Bat and Ball*
Shadab Khan (Young Prospect)
Imad Wasim (Disappointing as a All Rounder Selection)


----------



## Divergent

Omg I wore my jacket on thinking it's going to rain and it's so warm! These guys better win otherwise I'm boycotting this whole series


----------



## BATMAN

Why is Yasser Shah out?


----------



## Major Sam

BATMAN said:


> Why is Yasser Shah out?


He is good in test only,


----------



## terry5

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> [Video]



Son of a convicted money launderer hahahaha 
Criminals


----------



## terry5

InPak said:


> Whoa.... Seems something unexpected is coming for South Africa. 3 down for 64 after 15 overs. A couple more wickets and we might see the team collapse. Good luck Pak Team.



Should be 4 down but for our dopey captain


----------



## Major Sam

terry5 said:


> Son of a convicted money launderer hahahaha
> Criminals



Who is he?



terry5 said:


> Should be 4 down but for our dopey captain



now they should bring shadab,


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

South Africa played the "SATTA"


----------



## terry5

Major Sam said:


> Who is he?
> 
> 
> 
> now they should bring shadab,



He calls his self lord asthagfirulla



Have a read

@Major Sam 
https://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=205&t=1588798&i=40

90-3 off 22 
Even if we win both matches with our net run rate at -3 something there's more chance of India not qualifying for semis 

90-4 go on my boy Hassan Ali 
Boom boom boom


----------



## BATMAN

Major Sam said:


> He is good in test only,


They are all same shit.
Only Mohammad Amir is world class level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Oh no the qadianis have pulled there stunts again with there banners 

Not need at cricket ground


----------



## kmc_chacko

South Africa 104/4 (25.3 ov) vs Pakistan


----------



## Major Sam

terry5 said:


> Oh no the qadianis have pulled there stunts again with there banners
> 
> Not need at cricket ground


wat stunts?


----------



## Foo_Fighter

6th down ... Go on Pakistan!!


----------



## terry5

Major Sam said:


> wat stunts?



They've unfurled a banner in the ground 

Yee hah S.A 118-5 

Hahahaha S.A 118-6 

My boy Hassan Ali brap brap brap


----------



## terry5

Bet we still find a way to lose hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Introvert

Live stream links please.


----------



## terry5

Hat trick Hassan sound nice 
Let's see


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Just tune it lol

What happened to South Africa No 1 ODI team

SA 118/6 (29.0 ov)

But pakistan has habit of losing from winning position so i just wish they dont make this impossible task


----------



## terry5

Beautiful bowling 
Only Pakistan bowl stylish like this 

Well still lose hahahaha


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

PAKKi satta bazi !!! This game is already suspect

World champion losing to a toothless Pakistan side and that too after rediculous loss just day ago by pakistan


----------



## Major Sam

Baazi said:


> Live stream links please.



If you are in Pakistan then
http://live.wickets.tv/
if abroad then this one
http://cdn2.crichd.info/sky-sports-2-live-streaming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Baazi said:


> Live stream links please.


http://crictime.bz/watch/pakistan-vs-south-africa-odi-stream-1-live-streaming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darksider

Dont ever bring back cursed wahab riaz. 
Today Pakistan totally changed. 
They are playing with passion and energy.


----------



## terry5

Bowl of the tournament so far 
By Hassan like watching Pak from yesteryear 
What a ball unplayable


----------



## Species

Looks like Pakistan is on its way to upset South Africa. Good luck!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Divergent

Guys most of these players are new and really young, therefore inexperienced. They look like kids, compare their sizes to the South African players. Bless them.

They're playing good though


----------



## litman

darksider said:


> Dont ever bring back cursed wahab riaz back.
> Today Pakistan totally changed.
> They are playing with passion and energy.


what wahab riaz does is that he demoralizes the whole team by his poor bowling. a couple of no balls and then free hits going for sixes have a huge negative impact on his team. he is even worse then umar gul. i dont know what pak selectors see in him and they keep on selecting him again and again. 4 times he has conceded more then 80 runs and yet he always makes it to playing 11. he should either retire or stay injured.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Divergent

One of the players was standing around with hands in his pockets and one guy on a stand next to us shouts "OI BRUV! Hands outta ya pockets! This ain't no test match!"

Lmao 

The energy is crazy


----------



## litman

Divergent1 said:


> Guys most of these players are new and really young, therefore inexperienced. They look like kids, compare their sizes to the South African players. Bless them.
> 
> They're playing good though


size doesn't matter much in cricket . mental strength , reflexes and skills count more. i still remember young slim 18 yr old amir taking the wicket huge but clueless greame smith in 2009 t20 world cup match.


----------



## terry5

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872466152374620160


----------



## Divergent

Junaid is decent looking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

Species said:


> Looks like Pakistan is on its way to upset South Africa. Good luck!


ya..good for India


----------



## terry5

160-6 (41)

This is an absolutely brilliant bowling performance today hoping we can keep it up till the end 

The commentators are having kittens purring about the bowling performance it's simply outstanding like Pakistan of yesteryear 
Big smile on my face 

165-7 Junaid yes sir 

Pure natural talented bowling nation


----------



## litman

amir has been brilliant but highly unlucky so far today.


----------



## Ashesh

Great Sachin said:


> ya..good for India



If RSA crosses 200 Mark (seems likely), we have a match on. It can Win this Match.


----------



## 911

Nice stomp, althought I lost points since I only picked SA batsmen lol. Good luck to Pakistan.


----------



## Great Sachin

Ashesh said:


> If RSA crosses 200 Mark (seems likely), we have a match on. It can Win this Match.


ya...bowler friendly wicket


----------



## H!TchHiker

Chlo 200 cross now it is difficult target considering Pakistan chasing abilities


----------



## kmc_chacko

South Africa 199/7 (48.0 ov)

48.1 Junaid Khan to Miller, SIX
South Africa 205/7 (48.1 ov)


----------



## Ashesh

Great Sachin said:


> ya...bowler friendly wicket



I'm watching match for last 5 overs now & don't think it's a bowler friendly pitch. I doubt Pakistani Batsman can chase 220 odd total.


----------



## terry5

Junaid minah jakoth ke pe karna heh ,siddah ball Kar 

Lol



Ashesh said:


> I'm watching match for last 5 overs now & don't think it's a bowler friendly pitch. I doubt Pakistani Batsman can chase 220 odd total.



Not a chance we can't chase 140 against South Africa let alone 240 odd which will be the target today


----------



## terry5

213-8 super duper minah jakoth 
Junaid Khan


----------



## Divergent

Rabada out by Junaid! I cheered so loud haha

The banter between the South African fans and Pakistan fans is hilarious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

If Pakistan wins this match, India gets qualified 99.99% for the semis.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Poor captaincy ..hasan should have bowled all 10 overs when he took 3 wickets..

Sarfraz should have tried to bowled them out rather than containging them and let middle and low order play 50 overs.

England scored 300 runs on this wicket but NZ were bowled out on 223 by chasing so game on


----------



## ghameed

ashok321 said:


> If Pakistan wins this match, India gets qualified 99.99% for the semis.



I'll be rooting for Pakistan to win this ..I won't mind another Indo-pak match in the final


----------



## terry5

Pakistan batsmen coming out to flop at the crease as usual 
S.A still favourites doubt Pak will make 150 but at least the bowlers made a game of this


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Zaman doing excellent


----------



## terry5

Pak 23-0 (4)


----------



## Major Sam

Awesome start by Fakhar, he seems like a gem
we should throw out oldies from team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

would love to see fahim ashraf in the next game. the youngsters are better then the oldies like hafeez ,azhar,shahzad who are nothing but parasites. fakhar seems to be a good opener . he played well in PSL as opener but look at the stupidity of pak selection , coach and captain as they played him at no 6 against WI where he failed. one thing is confirmed that 99% of the minds in PCB dont have good IQ and no understanding of the basics of the game. they love to put the cart before the horse as they "think outside the box"


----------



## terry5

Flops

floppier then a floppy flip flop

Stupid dumb idiotic fools


----------



## terry5

Azhar needs to give up quick pace cricket and stick to tests and now hafeez is in trying to save the test match from an innings defeat 
hope we reach three figures at least


----------



## H!TchHiker

InPak said:


> A dose of negativity for Pak fans: Back in Champions Trophy 2006. Pak restricted South Africa to just 213 but still lost by 124 runs!" -- Just looked at the scorecard. Mohammad Hafeez and Shoaib Malik played that match as well...
> 
> Edit: Comment copied from Cricinfo commentary.


 This is usual cricket ...We have full confidence on our team on repeating the same..It will big surprise if we won this match


----------



## litman

last 3 overs 2 runs and 2 wickets and 2 maidens. this is the real beauty of pak batting. third class batting at the international level. bunch of cowards. about 16 balls since the last run.

going to be third maiden in a row. someone please shoot these bastar*s.


----------



## terry5

Pakistan fans turning on the team
Boos ringing around edgbaston


----------



## Super Falcon

Idiot hafeez keep playing dots creating unnecessary pressure

Why the hell these idiots don't rotate the strike

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Terrible atmosphere now 
Single run Pak fans celebrate as if it's a four boooooooo boooooo
Hafeez needs to go

Pak 42-2 (11.4) 
Hafeez in bat
4 runs in last 5 overs 

Take off the shirt hafeez your not worthy or better still some fan jump on the pitch and slap the fool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H!TchHiker

InPak said:


> It's nice that you are not putting much expectations. Will help the team in long run. Though deep inside you are wishing for victory. I would like Pak to be victorious but SA is also one of my favorites and I want them to get rid of chokers tag. Thus not picking sides.


LOL..i am not even watching the match now ..just having my laptop and doing other stuff ..This team has made us loose significance interest .....They cant win against good Bangladesh side SA is too far..


----------



## HAIDER

bahar jatti ball ko ungli karna Pakistani players ki porani adat ..... sifarshi salaa..


----------



## litman

once upon a time babar azam was good player but now he has realized that he is playing for pak and he should do tuk tuk. make 40-50 runs on 60-70 balls .secure his position for the next game. "kharbozay ko dekh ka kharboza rang pakarta hay" .
at least rotate the strike you stupids.


----------



## duhastmish

Go pak go.....

I bet Pakistan going to whoop some protea arse.

This match is Pakistani for taking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5

We need to be 74-2 at 20 overs 
Duck worth Lewis if it rains we win


----------



## litman

hafeez 11 from 35 and babar 11 from 31.


----------



## hydrabadi_arab

terry5 said:


> We need to be 74-2 at 20 overs
> Duck worth Lewis if it rains we win



This team have no shame left. Hope for rain and Pakistan to be ahead in duck worthless lewis

Pakistan ahead of duck law, 20 overs par score is 70/2.


----------



## Trisonics

Pakistani Insurance company trolling the team

*Here Are The Rules:*

Buy a Policy Online from Jubilee General Insurance.
If Pakistan wins against India, get up to 10% cashback.
If Pakistan qualifies for the semi-finals, get up to 15% cashback.
If Pakistan qualifies for the finals, get up to 20% cashback
If Pakistan wins the ICC Champions Trophy, get up to 25% cashback.
https://propakistani.pk/2017/06/02/...k-jubilee-general-insurance-champions-trophy/


----------



## hydrabadi_arab

93/3 hafeez gone, horrible shot

"Pakistan still ahead of the DLS. Here's Pakistan's best ODI batsman, Shoaib Malik."

rain can win it for pakistan


----------



## Musafir117

Major Sam said:


> Awesome start by Fakhar, he seems like a gem
> we should throw out oldies from team.


That's what I was talking about " Agresive " start instead of playing dozen of balls and out for nothing.


----------



## Divergent

Hafeez is a better batter than Barbar any day. They need more muscle. Kinda slow atm.

Malik smashed it as soon as he did entry!

Malik just GOT ON WITH IT!


----------



## Musafir117

Divergent1 said:


> Hafeez is a better batter than Barbar any day. They need more muscle. Kinda slow atm.
> 
> Malik smashed it as soon as he did entry!
> 
> Malik just GOT ON WITH IT!


All are same they all stuck in 80's 90's ODI style, trying to build up play defensively and than out give pressure to coming one and next one do the same. Idiots


----------



## Divergent

Malik just blessed the field MashaAllah



Musafir117 said:


> All are same they all stuck in 80's 90's ODI style, trying to build up play defensively and than out give pressure to coming one and next one do the same. Idiots



Hafeez was playing right - Babar just kept dodging and batting slow - being too safe but not realising he's wasting more bowls.

Anddddd it's raining!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Turingsage

off for rain. Pakistan ahead on d/l.


----------



## Major Sam

Divergent1 said:


> Malik just blessed the field MashaAllah
> 
> 
> 
> Hafeez was playing right - Babar just kept dodging and batting slow - being too safe but not realising he's wasting more bowls.
> 
> Anddddd it's raining!



At last your jacket helped u out.


----------



## WAJsal

Divergent1 said:


> Hafeez is a better batter than Barbar any day.


You surely have no idea what you are talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hydrabadi_arab

Divergent1 said:


> Hafeez is a better batter than Barbar any day. They need more muscle. Kinda slow atm.
> 
> Malik smashed it as soon as he did entry!
> 
> Malik just GOT ON WITH IT!



In 90's and early 00's we actually used to have big hitters unlike now. Razzaq, Afridi, Inzi, Moyo, Saeed Anwar, Ijaz etc all could hit big. 

Now we are better test team then ODI


----------



## Musafir117

Divergent1 said:


> Malik just blessed the field MashaAllah
> 
> 
> 
> Hafeez was playing right - Babar just kept dodging and batting slow - being too safe but not realising he's wasting more bowls.
> 
> Anddddd it's raining!


26 in 53 balls is crap in ODI, unnecessary pressure not needed when you chasing 220 in 50 overs. Well, let's see Shoeb paced up to change the mood.


----------



## litman

pak is so under confident in chasing 220. today their bowling worked and they have an easy target. how they will be able to chase 300 or make 300 if batting first. 3 consecutive maidens in ODI is a sin. babar is becoming a typical pak batsman who have the tendency to show promise in the beginning of their careers and after one or two series they start to decline. nasir jamshad made centuries in the start of career and now he is unable to score even 10 runs. same is the case with umar akmal. our other problem is corruption. if at all we get a player who has some spark he gets involved in fixing and ruins his career. asif, amir , sharjeel are the classical examples. we may win this match but we have a very sub standard batting line up. dont deserve to be in semis.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Bachat ho gai , "brarish" !!! Ne bacha liya

Sharm nahi ati , calling themselves batsmen .... Mohammad Amir has better stroke play


*25 overs (150 balls) to score 100 runs* , while in T20 Shejil/Kamran Akmal/ Umar Akmal were scoring 50 runs in 19-20 balls.



This shot should be banned in Pakistan 
This high risk , garbage , can't they play the ball on ground and get a 4 
While this shot was not on display in current game but boy I hate this particular shot more then any


----------



## Reichsmarschall

@Divergent1 whats the update?? any chances of rain stopping??


----------



## terry5

Not good for qualifying for semis run rate won't improve S.A run rate way ahead 

We did brilliantly bowlng them to low score if we had won by 42 over we would have been in with a shout for semi finals now is too much ifs and buts


----------



## I S I

Tukki team


----------



## terry5

Drop azhar and hafeez for S.L game 
Seems India game with S.L might be rained off 1 point each


----------



## terry5

I think it will be after tomorrow

India 3 points
S.A 2 points
Pak 2 points
S.L 1 point

This games over Pak win


Foo_Fighter said:


> Pakistan with by 29 runs via DL method.
> 
> Congrats Pakistan!!



Thanks same to you if your Pakistani I mean if not 
Bwahahahaha lol


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Anyone know when the match will continue?


----------



## Areesh

Foo_Fighter said:


> The game ended



Sure?? Nothing on cricinfo.


----------



## Foo_Fighter

Areesh said:


> Sure?? Nothing on cricinfo.


Sorry got wrong info... Still awaiting conformation


----------



## Areesh

Foo_Fighter said:


> Sorry got wrong info... Still awaiting conformation



That's what I said. All Pakistani channels are saying that Pakistan is ahead by 19 runs. No confirmation of victory tough.


----------



## Foo_Fighter

Areesh said:


> That's what I said. All Pakistani channels are saying that Pakistan is ahead by 19 runs. No confirmation of victory tough.


2105 local time update - The rain hasn't stopped and the covers are still around. No great news but one news is that we are starting to lose overs now. Let's hope it clears out and we get a game...


----------



## Areesh

Foo_Fighter said:


> 2105 local time update - The rain hasn't stopped and the covers are still around. No great news but one news is that we are starting to lose overs now. Let's hope it clears out and we get a game...



Apparently it looks difficult that match would start again. Lets see.

Confirmed. Match called off. Pakistan wins.


----------



## Green Arrow

Pakistan Won -


----------



## Arsalan

Divergent1 said:


> Hafeez is a better batter than Barbar any day!


I am sorry to say this but i was really enjoying reading all those comments, including yours since they were coming direct from ground until i read this!!!

Hafeez a better batter than Babar?
You say this just because he hit a six?
From pure cricketing point of view there is no comparison as far as there batting skills are concerned.


----------



## jetray

If BD-NZ & AUS-ENG matches are rained of , australia will go into semi finals (with 3 points) without winning a match!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

WAJsal said:


> You surely have no idea what you are talking about.


just saw this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jetray

terry5 said:


> Not good for qualifying for semis run rate won't improve S.A run rate way ahead
> 
> We did brilliantly bowlng them to low score if we had won by 42 over we would have been in with a shout for semi finals now is too much ifs and buts


Now it is dependent on India .
India needs to win against lanka and lose/give more runs to south africa keep pakistan out.
Where as pakistan needs to comprehensively beat lanka by a huge margin to avoid it.


----------



## WAJsal

Arsalan said:


> just saw this


The post gave me Ebola and Cancer. Hafeez better than Babar, really?


----------



## Arsalan

@WAJsal it was really fun reading all these posts on last few pages right?
It shows the kind of confidence our people have in our team, not their fault, team brought it upon themselves!!

What are your views about the game? and ABOUT those posts and comments about the game?
i think majority of them were made with an emotional mind frame and were illogical. (sorry everyone). They did bat wisely today, something you cannot say about our team everyday!!! But today's was a well executed plan on batting too as far as i can see. The req run rate was never above 5. There was no need of crazy atupid shots at all and the batsmen were right in playing the way they did. 

*Remeber everyone that this is our first win in Champions Trophy since 2009 so there was no need of acting stupid while batting*

Just an analysis and opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Arsalan said:


> @WAJsal it was really fun reading all these posts on last few pages right?
> It shows the kind of confidence our people have in our team, not their fault, team brought it upon themselves!!
> 
> What are your views about the game? and ABOUT those posts and comments about the game?
> i think majority of them were made with an emotional mind frame and were illogical. (sorry everyone). They did bat wisely today, something you cannot say about our team everyday!!! But today's was a well executed plan on batting too as far as i can see. The req run rate was never above 5. There was no need of crazy atupid shots at all and the batsmen were right in playing the way they did.
> 
> *Remeber everyone that this is our first win in Champions Trophy since 2009 so there was no need of acting stupid while batting*
> 
> Just an analysis and opinion.


We are scared to take a chance, it's about time we get rid of so-called experienced players.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

WAJsal said:


> The post gave me Ebola and Cancer. Hafeez better than Babar, really?



And i just laughed out loud waking up my wife.

No disrespect @Divergent1 , you are entitled to your opinion but we are just talking about batting technique, game approach and shot range. NO COMPARISON. Only thing that i will give yo Hafeez is that he is a good reader of game! Loads of experience guves him that. Baber with 25 odd matches is on par in that too. 

Hafeez is a decent player, specially when he was able to bowl as well but Baber is perhaps the beat batsman in our team since some time now. Great potential and good batsman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Good bowling from Hasan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

WAJsal said:


> We are scared to take a chance, it's about time we get rid of so-called experienced players.


Have been saying this for years now. We had a discussion/argument where i was all about hmgetting them all out of team. They bring a defensive metality as they are all playing for their spot on team. Today however the same approach can and should be termed VERY wise. However by modern game's standard, we need some serious reconstruction. Should i share that list of what we should be looking for to re-ignite our ODI performance.



WAJsal said:


> Good bowling from Hasan.


The kid is a good first change option in bowling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

jetray said:


> Now it is dependent on India .
> India needs to win against lanka and lose/give more runs to south africa keep pakistan out.
> Where as pakistan needs to comprehensively beat lanka by a huge margin to avoid it.



In that case India should lose to both SA and SL. We would happy be with that. 



Arsalan said:


> And i just laughed out loud waking up my wife.
> 
> No disrespect @Divergent1 , you are entitled to your opinion but we are just talking about batting technique, game approach and shot range. NO COMPARISON. Only thing that i will give yo Hafeez is that he is a good reader of game! Loads of experience guves him that. Baber with 25 odd matches is on par in that too.
> 
> Hafeez is a decent player, specially when he was able to bowl as well but Baber is perhaps the beat batsman in our team since some time now. Great potential and good batsman.



Babar is better than Hafeez. But it is a fact that babar's performance is going down too. Looks like being cousin of Akmal brother's is showing its impact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

WAJsal said:


> We are scared to take a chance, it's about time we get rid of so-called experienced players.



I swear we nee to get rid of Azhar Ali. Faheem Ashraf should've been given a chance. In an ideal situation Sharjeel Khan and Khalid Latif would be openers, Babur at number 3 and Zaman at 4. That's a pretty decent line up. Sharjeel and Latif are two big power hitters.


----------



## WAJsal

Arsalan said:


> The kid is a good first change option in bowling.


I like the way he is improving.



WaLeEdK2 said:


> I swear we nee to get rid of Azhar Ali. Faheem Ashraf should've been given a chance. In an ideal situation Sharjeel Khan and Khalid Latif would be openers, Babur at number 3 and Zaman at 4. That's a pretty decent line up. Sharjeel and Latif are two big power hitters.


Agreed.


----------



## Green Arrow

Well one good thing which we saw in this match was the well executed Yorkers. Overall a Good improved performance by Pak. Now lets hope that it stays like this in next match

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Divergent

PAKISTAN I LOVE you baby! You made it happen! It's special because I was there! I am SO Happy!!! 

Pakistan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117

Get rid of Hafeez Babar and Azhar try new blood as practice in international events much fruitful in future rather than all Tuk Tuk kings.

Looking for another miracle win over SL, good bowling Amir and Hassan keep it up boys.


----------



## Super Falcon

Misbah destroyed Pak cricket his mindset is to go with the same loosers no matter what this is why we had a downfall same stupidity over and over again

After Sarfraz said they play fakher zaman for sehezad

Misbah on ten sportss said no pakistan should go with tentative shehzad

What difference fakher brought a lightning innings to bring SA on back foot with quick 31

If shehzad has played with stupid dot balls I'm sure we would have been at loosing side

If u look closely only fakher zaman played freely others were living on mercy of morkel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Divergent

WAJsal said:


> The post gave me Ebola and Cancer. Hafeez better than Babar, really?



Lmao whatever you cow on this occasion it was and let's also be aware of the fact that I've never seen both of them play so my judgement was solely on today's performance 



Arsalan said:


> And i just laughed out loud waking up my wife.
> 
> No disrespect @Divergent1 , you are entitled to your opinion but we are just talking about batting technique, game approach and shot range. NO COMPARISON. Only thing that i will give yo Hafeez is that he is a good reader of game! Loads of experience guves him that. Baber with 25 odd matches is on par in that too.
> 
> Hafeez is a decent player, specially when he was able to bowl as well but Baber is perhaps the beat batsman in our team since some time now. Great potential and good batsman.



I'm talking about today's performance, Babar only put on his power play when Malik stepped out and smashed scores lol.

Overall it was a fantastic atmosphere and I'm glad they've won

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Its good that Pakistan vs sri lanka is the last match so Pakistan will have clear idea what run rate to achieve in case points are equal ..i.e in scenario where they all beat sri lanka and south africa beat India then all three will have four points
Pakistan appeared as much improved bowling and fielding unit against SA but batting is still dodgy


----------



## StraightShooter

South Africa continues to retain the chokers tag.


----------



## Safriz

Best case scenario will be if tomorrows match gets abandoned due to rain, which is very much possible, looking at weather forecast.


----------



## Musafir117

Hi my Indian friends 
Take it as bitter pill
Now India gonna lose or tie with SL and SA in full mood to smashed India. India tou geya pani mein 
Pakistan must win with SL and here we go in Semi Final 
Ullu ke kan Azhar Babar and Hafeez kuch sharm kar lo ya phir udhar lelo Baad mein wapis kar dena^_^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

ICC Champions Trophy 2017: India eye semi-final spot by defeating Sri Lanka


----------



## Arsalan

Divergent1 said:


> Lmao whatever you cow on this occasion it was and let's also be aware of the fact that I've never seen both of them play so my judgement was solely on today's performance
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about today's performance, Babar only put on his power play when Malik stepped out and smashed scores lol.



As i said, you are entitled to your views! 
It is just that "Hafeez is a better BATTER than Babar" was a bit hard to swallow 




> Overall it was a fantastic atmosphere and I'm glad they've won


THEY 





شاھین میزایل said:


> Best case scenario will be if tomorrows match gets abandoned due to rain, which is very much possible, looking at weather forecast.


And how will that be best case?
For me, the best case scenario is if Sri Lanka beats India today. Then the last matches of this group will be quarterfinals with each team having won 1 match each only. The team winning SA vs India and Sri Lanka vs Pakistan will qualify!

If it is a no result today and both Indian and Srilanka get a point it wont change anything for us.



Areesh said:


> Babar is better than Hafeez. But it is a fact that babar's performance is going down too. Looks like being cousin of Akmal brother's is showing its impact.


I liked that jibe at Akmal brothers but i do not agree with Babar's performance going down. You cannot expect him to be scoring centuries all the time and he have maintained that 50+ average through 38 matches now. I hope he do not gets spoiled, runs will return for sure. It is all part of the game.


----------



## Salza

South Africa under estimated Pakistan. They again showed weakness against spin bowling which turned out to be deciding factor. It was a good confidence builder victory for Pakistan. Despite of rain help, Pakistan was always at the top against them so yeah it was a deserving victory.

Thankfully we can build our team from here with no Wahab Riaz in our ranks anymore. Ahmed Shezad is totally out of form so he should be dropped for good, Hafeez is another walking wicket for any opponent against Pakistan but he may still get a chance because of his bowling else we can still show him the door for good.


----------



## Musafir117

Seems like around 300 in 50 overs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

SL chasing well, 90/1 in 18 overs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darksider

Superb bating by sirilanka. 
I think sirilanka will beat india easily.


----------



## darksider

Omg out
Took risky run and out


----------



## CBU-105

not looking good for India, Lankans will take this one easily, within 45 overs or something.

feck 

Good think the Comey testimony is on live now, spicy 'murrican politics beats watching sport.


----------



## Musafir117

179/2 in 28 overs 
Good going Lankan.


----------



## Great Sachin

if Srilanka wins today then Pakistan Srilanka match will be interesting


----------



## darksider

Wtf 
Second runout
Are theu crazy taking risky runs?
Both set batsmen are gone.


----------



## Musafir117

Hard for Indian to get wickets, Pareera is my favorite one hope to see his aggressive batting. 
SL need 122 in 89 balls

67 in 54 balls


----------



## G0dfather

Srilanka going to win it easily.


----------



## Salza

Damn Pakistan really made average Indian bowling really good.

Sri Lanka game from here.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Is indian bowling weak or lankan batting strong?

Only managed one wicket and two run outs


----------



## Choppers

The tournament is wide open.


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

Another mediocre team at verge of victory against a star team 
Hun araam ae


----------



## scorpionx

Kudos to Srilankan batting. Chasing 300 is never easy. You deserve to win today.


----------



## Musafir117

Damn 
Preera departure is bad but still game is in SL hands 
32 runs in 30 balls


----------



## Salza

So with Sri Lankan victory today ... two quarterfinals now.

1) winner from Pak vs SL will qualify for Semi final
2) winner from India vs SA will qualify for semi final in this group.

No run rate issues unless rain washes out either of the upcoming matches


----------



## Musafir117

lol huge Six


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Is indian bowling weak or lankan batting strong?
> 
> Only managed one wicket and two run outs


It's just not home ground for "you know who"


----------



## Musafir117

21 in 24 balls


----------



## Salza

Lol Sri Lanka cruising now ...

Won't be easy for Pakistan to beat them now but you never know with us


----------



## Great Sachin

India lost it......Worth watching Pak SL match now 
loser will go home


----------



## darksider

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Is indian bowling weak or lankan batting strong?
> 
> Only managed one wicket and two run outs


Indian bowling is weak.if you compare with yesterday's bowling of Pakistan. 
There is huge difference between them.
Pakistani batsmen have habit of going crazy and come under pressure easily.


----------



## darksider

Indians are leaving the ground.


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

PRICELESS 
the look on these faces

So many cramps for Lankans too 
This shows the fitness level as compared to other team's players for pak and Lanka


----------



## litman

best match of the CT so far. there are chances that both india and pak may come back home in same flight. SL batting is outstanding today. indian crowd gets discharged today. congrats SL


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

Well done Lanka
Bravo


----------



## Great Sachin

Well done Sri Lanka....both team surprised me


----------



## darksider

Congrats sirilanka


----------



## litman

interesting situation in this pool. pak and india need each other now to qualify for the semis. so the strong bowling line up of india showed its actual worth today.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## litman

pak chances are low because of very low run rate . i would love to see SAF beating india.


----------



## Dhara

*Sri Lanka won by 7 wickets*


----------



## Musafir117

W


Great Sachin said:


> India lost it......Worth watching Pak SL match now
> loser will go home


worth watch SA and India and looser go home Thsnks Lankans for great entertainment and dhabad dhoos Indian bowling:omgha:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Congrats to Sri Lanka. Well played . No team is weak in this tournamemt so indian fans keep this in mind before bashing and insulting other teams as some of you were jumping up and down after winning first match..

And i watched the press conference of mathew prior to match and Indian journalists were asking him stupid questions and making fum of him as if India will thrashed sri lanka


----------



## litman

poor bowling by indian bowlers. not a single yorker. junaid and amir bowled brilliantly in the last match .


----------



## duhastmish

aukat pe aa hi gaye.....
finally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shahbaz baig

*SRI LANKA WIN BY SEVEN WICKETS*
Sri Lanka equalled their biggest ODI run-chase with a masterful batting performance that shocked India and blew the group wide open


----------



## Riz

Kidhar hain indians aaj nazar ni a rhy is thread main.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117

litman said:


> pak chances are low because of very low run rate . i would love to see SAF beating india.


O Bhai run rate nothing now winner qualifies for Semi Final and loser get flight back home.


----------



## Divergent

Well done to Sri Lanka.

Pak vs Sri Lanka and India vs South Africa

Winner to both these games will make it to Semi's

All the best!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

indian bowlers took one wicket in 50 overs. till 4 hrs ago indians were making tall claims like the swing of abc, the accuracy of def, the pace of xyz, the spin of pqr , the bounce of stu etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

Musafir117 said:


> O Bhai run rate nothing now winner qualifies for Semi Final and loser get flight back home.


o yes .my mistake. SL and SAF should go to the semis. pakistani batting is crap. doesnt deserve to be in semis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

houseful said:


> But look so many worms have crawled out of the wood of another country .


and one billion worms crawled back into the wood of another country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

houseful said:


> But look so many worms have crawled out of the wood of another country .


Chal nikal party na kharab kar


----------



## litman

houseful said:


> So Pakistanis get another new daddy after china to boast about.
> Kabhi apne dum pe bhi kuch karlo.


what about your two daddies.i.e. russia and israel? we defeated world no 1 just yesterday. go to bed as many of the indian have already gone.


----------



## H!TchHiker

Good play...Sri lankan team does not seem panic in chasing a very good total ..India once again prove consistency in batting...
But Srilankan no doubt played well and should be appreciated...More interestingly now rest of the matches are quarter-final be it SA vs India or Pak Vs Sr-lanka

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## litman

SL batting is impressive so far. they made over 300 in both the practice matches although their bowling failed them .


----------



## G0dfather

Well played srilanka.

And for trolls from other side.:-

"For us Indians champions trophy 2017 was over the day India beat the shit out of Pakistan.".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Group B is seriously interesting 

It's India Vs South Africa & Pakistan Vs Sri Lanka 

any 2 teams whose gonna win the Match will go to Semi's rest 2 will go home LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

G0dfather said:


> Well played srilanka.
> 
> And for trolls from other side.:-
> 
> "For us Indians champions trophy 2017 was over the day India beat the shit out of Pakistan.".


Aj harre na?
Ek wicket mili na?
Jalli na?






South African waiting on Sunday collect a lot of burnol in advance

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

InPak said:


> Well some Indian journalists are definitely some of the greatest retard in world. But as a player, you can't give straight and harsh reply or ignore their silly questions and cause unnecessary fuss or distraction from your own game. Not just with other teams but they ask all senseless nonsense to own cricketers.


Indian fans are also immature but kohli and players are mature as he gave sensisble answers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## G0dfather

Musafir117 said:


> Aj harre na?
> Ek wicket mili na?
> Jalli na?
> 
> View attachment 402513
> 
> South African waiting on Sunday collect a lot of burnol in advance



Read the post again, it doesn't matter whether India wins or loose upcoming game, for us the most Important thing was to beat our arch rival and we succeeded in that.


----------



## Green Arrow

So when is Pak vs Sri Lanka match ?


----------



## Divergent

I found this hilarious


----------



## Great Sachin

Musafir117 said:


> Aj harre na?
> Ek wicket mili na?
> Jalli na?
> 
> View attachment 402513
> 
> South African waiting on Sunday collect a lot of burnol in advance


asali match to jeet liya....ab sab har jaye...koi gal nahi....

Pakka...Both India and Pakistan losing next match and going home


----------



## terry5

jetray said:


> Now it is dependent on India .
> India needs to win against lanka and lose/give more runs to south africa keep pakistan out.
> Where as pakistan needs to comprehensively beat lanka by a huge margin to avoid it.



Hi 
Well meet in the final 

Until then


----------



## Great Sachin

duhastmish said:


> aukat pe aa hi gaye.....
> finally.


khud to dam nahi hai hraane ki...doosare ki jeet par uchhal rahe hai

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

pak and indian teams nay aik he flight main seats book kerwani hain ya alag alag?? india shyd aik din pahlay wapis a jay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jetray

InPak said:


> Huh. People talking about weak. Indian bowling, but they don't see that both batting side were equally good. Had India fielded first, they would have known at what pace to build the innings. Talking about strong Pak bowling, they got talent without a doubt but there is time before they can be considered genuine threat except on good day as they got hammered easily by Indian batsmen as well and couldn't finish the South African tail.


Par score would have been 350 on that pitch. I have no idea why they cant use up wickets and score runs. Scoring runs only in the end is not helping India.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

*so the remaining games in this group has become quarter-finals - India v SA and Pakistan v SL*
*
If any match draw because of rain then run rate will matter*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jetray

Divergent1 said:


> Well done to Sri Lanka.
> 
> Pak vs Sri Lanka and India vs South Africa
> 
> Winner to both these games will make it to Semi's
> 
> All the best!


wat happens if both matches are rained off? All of them get 3 points then India & SA will go into semis on run rate..



Proudpakistaniguy said:


> *so the remaining games in this group has become quarter-finals - India v SA and Pakistan v SL
> 
> If any match draw because of rain then run rate will matter*


thats right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

jetray said:


> Par score would have been 350 on that pitch. I have no idea why they cant use up wickets and score runs. Scoring runs only in the end is not helping India.


SL could have scored that as well as they still had some balls left and wicket in hand ..it seem no target is safe these days if you dont take wickets


----------



## jetray

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> SL could have scored that as well as they still had some balls left and wicket in hand ..it seem no target is safe these days if you dont take wickets


Its not lankans chasing the target but India has to make a competitive score to take it to the last ball. If a team wins by by 7 wickets with lot of balls to spare with only one of the batsman going above the strike of 150 then opposition team must have batted pretty badly. 

True to what you say in this case srilanka could have chased 340 easily. As such if Indian batting/score ( and bowling side on both theside equally good) was good they should have made atleast 350-360 for a tight finish.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## duhastmish

Great Sachin said:


> khud to dam nahi hai hraane ki...doosare ki jeet par uchhal rahe hai


abe bewakoof ....
hamari bowling ki baat kar ra hoon.
we are always horrible overseas it takes us sometime to get rhythm.

now hopefully they will take sami and aswin. how can u leave no 1 world bowler and best indian pace bowler.


----------



## Species



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

@Arsalan @WAJsal @Proudpakistaniguy 

Enjoy 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872884965138202624

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WAJsal

Areesh said:


> @Arsalan @WAJsal @Proudpakistaniguy
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872884965138202624


Lol man, never should be overconfident.


----------



## Areesh

G0dfather said:


> Well played srilanka.
> 
> And for trolls from other side.:-
> 
> "For us Indians champions trophy 2017 was over the day India beat the shit out of Pakistan.".



Good you are still 20 games away from the lead that Pakistan has over you. 

Apparently it is a good excuse. Even you know what is going to happen on Sunday against South Africa. 



WAJsal said:


> Lol man, never should be overconfident.



Shows lack of intellect in Indian elite.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Areesh said:


> @Arsalan @WAJsal @Proudpakistaniguy
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872884965138202624


Sewag is very immatue and he often insult other teams unlike Kohli or dhoni

Now SA No 1 ODI team got defeated by no 8 team Pak while India no 2 got beaten by No 7 ranking team Sri Lanka which just prove that any favourite team could have bad day if other side play best cricket on that day so players and fans should not talk big and should respect others team even when you defeat them as you may also taste defeat tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872878622901755908
NB Sabka Saath Sabka Vikas is Modi Govt tag line


----------



## Zee-shaun

Areesh said:


> @Arsalan @WAJsal @Proudpakistaniguy
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872884965138202624


----------



## FalconsForPeace

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872878622901755908
> NB Sabka Saath Sabka Vikas is Modi Govt tag line



Abhi picture baki hai.


----------



## Arsalan

CBU-105 said:


> feck
> Good think the Comey testimony is on live now, spicy 'murrican politics beats watching sport.


Specially when team is losing! 


Great Sachin said:


> if Srilanka wins today then Pakistan Srilanka match will be interesting





Great Sachin said:


> India lost it......Worth watching Pak SL match now
> loser will go home


Both of the last matches in this group will be QUARTERFINALS now. Whoever win the India vs SA and Pak vs Sri game will be going to semi finals.

The loser in India vs SA will go home as well.  Just saying.



scorpionx said:


> Kudos to Srilankan batting. Chasing 300 is never easy. You deserve to win today.


They paced the innings brilliantly and Indian bowling was below par. An unexpected results but it sure makes next two games interesting. Whoever wins get to the semi finals.



litman said:


> pak chances are low because of very low run rate . i would love to see SAF beating india.


Run rate do not matters now. All of the four teams have won one match each. Whoever wins the next two matches, Ind vs Sa and Pak vs Sri will get four wins and will be through. Run rate is a non-issue now.



Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Congrats to Sri Lanka. Well played . No team is weak in this tournamemt so indian fans keep this in mind before bashing and insulting other teams as some of you were jumping up and down after winning first match..
> 
> And i watched the press conference of mathew prior to match and Indian journalists were asking him stupid questions and making fum of him as if India will thrashed sri lanka


*True.

By way guys, is THIS true? The SriLankan opener said that Indians were saying that the game was a practice game for them. The win is a revenge for those remarks as they hurt.

It is true, boasting don't get anyone here and it was quite stupid of Indian team if they were making such claims.*

*For details follow:*
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/india-said-its-a-practice-game-for-them-dickwella.500709/



Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Indian fans are also immature but kohli and players are mature as he gave sensisble answers


So so true man.



duhastmish said:


> abe bewakoof ....
> hamari bowling ki baat kar ra hoon.
> we are always horrible overseas it takes us sometime to get rhythm.
> 
> now hopefully they will take sami and aswin. how can u leave no 1 world bowler and best Indian pace bowler.


I really cannot appreciate enough your response to that troll post. People are acting real stupid here. It was a game, South Africa beat Srilanka, Srilanka Beat India, India beat Pakistan, Pakistan beat South Africa!! PURE AND SIMPLE GAME OF CRICKET. For all members trying to make this controversial as well, PLEASE DON'T. (and this is NOT a request)

Thank you @duhastmish , nice to come across some sane member who is actually talking about CRICKET.



Areesh said:


> @Arsalan @WAJsal @Proudpakistaniguy
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872884965138202624


See, this is kind of stupid behavior that makes you a laughing stock. The chest thumping and boasting is being the greatest source of humiliation for Indian in last year or two and i am not talking about cricket only. India is a fast developing country and have the potential to be a super power but start claiming to be a super power before you are half way there and you are bound to fall on your face. Have explained it a number of times before, NO USE!! Just attracts all sorts of abuses and insults.

The worst part of this video is that it comes from a cricketer himself, a guy who is supposed to understand the game better than most. Stupid remarks, insulting and got the treatment it deserves. I was really not celebrating the Indian defeat but this video is a huge motivation really. Shame on Sehwag.



WAJsal said:


> Lol man, never should be overconfident.


NEVER EVER!
Specially in cricket
Specially just one day after an eighth ranked team beats the number one ranked team at the same sports. It was ridiculously stupid of him really.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scorpionx

Arsalan said:


> Specially when team is losing!
> 
> 
> Both of the last matches in this group will be QUARTERFINALS now. Whoever win the India vs SA and Pak vs Sri game will be going to semi finals.
> 
> The loser in India vs SA will go home as well.  Just saying.
> 
> 
> They paced the innings brilliantly and Indian bowling was below par. An unexpected results but it sure makes next two games interesting. Whoever wins get to the semi finals.
> 
> 
> Run rate do not matters now. All of the four teams have won one match each. Whoever wins the next two matches, Ind vs Sa and Pak vs Sri will get four wins and will be through. Run rate is a non-issue now.
> 
> 
> *True.
> 
> By way guys, is THIS true? The SriLankan opener said that Indians were saying that the game was a practice game for them. The win is a revenge for those remarks as they hurt.
> 
> It is true, boasting don't get anyone here and it was quite stupid of Indian team if they were making such claims.*
> 
> *For details follow:*
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/india-said-its-a-practice-game-for-them-dickwella.500709/
> 
> 
> So so true man.
> 
> 
> I really cannot appreciate enough your response to that troll post. People are acting real stupid here. It was a game, South Africa beat Srilanka, Srilanka Beat India, India beat Pakistan, Pakistan beat South Africa!! PURE AND SIMPLE GAME OF CRICKET. For all members trying to make this controversial as well, PLEASE DON'T. (and this is NOT a request)
> 
> Thank you @duhastmish , nice to come across some sane member who is actually talking about CRICKET.
> 
> 
> See, this is kind of stupid behavior that makes you a laughing stock. The chest thumping and boasting is being the greatest source of humiliation for Indian in last year or two and i am not talking about cricket only. India is a fast developing country and have the potential to be a super power but start claiming to be a super power before you are half way there and you are bound to fall on your face. Have explained it a number of times before, NO USE!! Just attracts all sorts of abuses and insults.
> 
> The worst part of this video is that it comes from a cricketer himself, a guy who is supposed to understand the game better than most. Stupid remarks, insulting and got the treatment it deserves. I was really not celebrating the Indian defeat but this video is a huge motivation really. Shame on Sehwag.
> 
> 
> NEVER EVER!
> Specially in cricket
> Specially just one day after an eighth ranked team beats the number one ranked team at the same sports. It was ridiculously stupid of him really.


Sometimes losing is good. At least it will leave enough space for self introspection. But you have to admit that Indians are a very good side losing to a talented team and there are slim chance that they will repeat their mistakes again . So, I will not go overboard criticizing them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

Unexpected loss but it happens in Cricket. Hope India makes a comeback against SA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Arsalan said:


> See, this is kind of stupid behavior that makes you a laughing stock. The chest thumping and boasting is being the greatest source of humiliation for Indian in last year or two and i am not talking about cricket only. India is a fast developing country and have the potential to be a super power but start claiming to be a super power before you are half way there and you are bound to fall on your face. Have explained it a number of times before, NO USE!! Just attracts all sorts of abuses and insults.
> 
> The worst part of this video is that it comes from a cricketer himself, a guy who is supposed to understand the game better than most. Stupid remarks, insulting and got the treatment it deserves. I was really not celebrating the Indian defeat but this video is a huge motivation really. Shame on Sehwag.



India should never become a super power. These guys are not worth it. Having such bigoted, racist people as super power is like Nazi's winning World War 2 and ruling this world. 

Anyways this is not the topic. What sehwag did is a common and everyday affair on Indian media. Nothing surprising there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

scorpionx said:


> Sometimes losing is good. At least it will leave enough space for self introspection. But you have to admit that Indians are a very good side losing to a talented team and there are slim chance that they will repeat their mistakes again . So, I will not go overboard criticizing them.


No doubt about that. India is a very good side indeed, specially in limited over cricket. The bowling is the weak link but that too have improved over last few years. I am NOT criticizing them. From what did you get that feeling that i was criticizing them for their performance? I am not.



911 said:


> Unexpected loss but it happens in Cricket. Hope India makes a comeback against SA


True!



Areesh said:


> India should never become a super power. These guys are not worth it. Having such bigoted, racist people as super power is like Nazi's winning World War 2 and ruling this world.
> 
> Anyways this is not the topic. What sehwag did is a common and everyday affair on Indian media. Nothing surprising there.


Well they are NOT becoming a super power and even if they do this is not the thread to discuss it. So yes, i totally agree with what you said about Sehwag, what he said was stupid and irresponsible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## G0dfather

Great win BD, hope that you reach the finals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Congrats to Bangladesh. Well played . If India and England managed to win next two games then you will have three Asian teams in semi ..quiet rare when tournament is outside subcontinent so three exciting matches ahead to decide the others three semi finalists

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## duhastmish

Bangladesh is most improved team.
They have grown a lot. I won't be surprised if someday they will end up winning an icc tournament

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

Why do we still play Mahmudullah at 6th? What could possibly happen if he plays at 1 down?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Champions Trophy has now become fully interesting 


England Vs Australia 
England wins then England and Bangladesh qualify to Semi 
Australia wins then England and Australia Qualify to Semi 

India Vs South Africa 
who ever wins Will Qualify to Semi 

Pakistan Vs Sri Lanka 
who ever wins Will Qualify to Semi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Muhammad Omar said:


> England wins then England and Bangladesh qualify to Semi
> Australia wins then England and Australia Qualify to Semi


There is possibility of rain . Austrlia will also be out if game washed out so only win can take them into semi


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> There is possibility of rain . Austrlia will also be out if game washed out so only win can take them into semi



Yupe they can go to semi without winning any game   how lucky would that be LOL


----------



## monitor

A unbelievable poetic inning by Mahamudulla and Sakib given Bangladesh one of the memorable win. Congratulations to whole team Tigers.


----------



## ashok321

Tsunami batting by fearless Mahamudulla.


----------



## Arsalan

Big match today. Australia need to win this to stay in tournament! Both their games have been washed out in the tournament and they cannot afford rain today (though there is prediction of some for today)

Look forward for an exciting match today.


----------



## terry5

Congrats Bangladesh just watched the highlights 
Shakib and mahmadullah what an innings from both 
Brilliant performance 

Australia in big trouble making only 270 odd 
England will make that easy and congrats on semi final 

Will it be India or S.A ? You'd rather face ?? 

England v Pak/S.L second semi final and if either S.L or Pak beat the rest of the world team (does England even have any English players in its team?) it's an all Asian final.


----------



## Divergent

England vs Australia - come on England!!


----------



## singlefighter

Great Sachin said:


> khud to dam nahi hai hraane ki...doosare ki jeet par uchhal rahe hai


Check the fact man we lose 52 matches against india and we win 72 against your mahan bharat in ODI go and check then talk with us[emoji12]


----------



## Muhammad Omar

drawnout said:


> What about washouts ?
> A real possibility in england.



But the Match is Live there was a little drizzle but still the match continues


----------



## StraightShooter




----------



## Arsalan

A very interesting comment on cricinfo:

LIONS help the TIGERS but hunting KANGROO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Arsalan said:


> A very interesting comment on cricinfo:
> 
> LIONS help the TIGERS but hunting KANGROO



Looks Like Bangladeshi is half way through the Semi's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Muhammad Omar said:


> Looks Like Bangladeshi is half way through the Semi's


Its done now.


----------



## StraightShooter




----------



## Riz

Austria out from CT?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Riz said:


> Austria out from CT?



Australia not Austria 

Match Delayed by Rain
England require another 38 runs with 6 wickets and 58 balls remaining


----------



## kmc_chacko

Australia 277/9 (50.0 ov)
England 240/4 (40.2 ov)
England require another 38 runs with 6 wickets and 58 balls remaining
England are currently 40 runs ahead of the DLS par score of 200 for 4


----------



## Riz

Muhammad Omar said:


> Australia not Austria
> 
> Match Delayed by Rain
> England require another 38 runs with 6 wickets and 58 balls remaining


Lol.. My bad wrongly typed Austria. So australia will be out from CT if they lost this game with England or still they have chance?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Riz said:


> Lol.. My bad wrongly typed Austria. So australia will be out from CT if they lost this game with England or still they have chance?



Australia is out 99%

D/L score for England is 200/4 in 40.2 Over they are well ahead at 240/4

England will win if a match will be called off

England After Winning Points Table will like

England 6 Points (Q)
Bangladesh 3 Points (Q) 
Australia 2 Points 
New Zealand 1 Point

*6.35pm: Match abandoned, England win by 40 runs on DLS*

*
AND HERE it is 

ENGLAND WON 
BANGLADESH Qualifies 

Australia and New Zealand are out of the ICC CHAMPIONS TROPHY*


----------



## StraightShooter




----------



## Anubis

terry5 said:


> Congrats Bangladesh just watched the highlights
> Shakib and mahmadullah what an innings from both
> Brilliant performance
> 
> Australia in big trouble making only 270 odd
> England will make that easy and congrats on semi final
> 
> Will it be India or S.A ? You'd rather face ??
> 
> England v Pak/S.L second semi final and if either S.L or Pak beat the rest of the world team (does England even have any English players in its team?) it's an all Asian final.


South Africa...they are more likely to choke and mess up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

case should be taken up in ICJ against ICC for holding CT in england in this weather. all matches have been interrupted and some have been cancelled due to rain.

3 top teams are out of the tournament. aus and kiwis. india kal bahir ho jay ga .so in semis there will be 2 good teams( eng and saf) and 2 average teams (bang and sl/pak)


----------



## Musafir117

Whoever won today or tomorrow reach final as they BD in semifinal
India chose to bowl first today against SA don't know what they confident on Their bowling or chase after

SA 28/0 in 7 overs


----------



## Zee-shaun

Damn, there goes Amla at 35.


SA 77/1 in 18 ovs

SA 94/1 (20.0 ov)




CRR 4.70


----------



## Musafir117

SA 77/1 in 18 overs


----------



## darksider

Sa look well right now. 
Only one wicket down and look like both batsmen will stay at pitch for long time.score is steadily increasing.


----------



## hembo

Musafir117 said:


> Whoever won today or tomorrow reach final as they BD in semifinal
> India chose to bowl first today against SA don't know what they confident on Their bowling or chase after
> 
> SA 28/0 in 7 overs



No.. Depends on group position.. If India wins (will probably top group due to high NRR), they will play BD.. If SA wins and falls to second place, will play England..


----------



## Zee-shaun

De Kock gone for 53.
SA 116/2 (24.2 ov)




CRR 4.76

11 runs off the 26th over, good going 
SA 131/2 (26.0 ov)




CRR 5.03


----------



## ashok321

Kock is out game is finish...Hey i m not talkin abt cricket


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Out!


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

can any one give me live stream link please ?


----------



## Zee-shaun

ABV gone for 16 and so am I.
Good luck SA
SA 142/4 (29.1 ov)





CRR 4.86


----------



## terry5

142-4 

Woo choke choke choke S.A 

South Africa's wobbling India v Bangladesh semi final 

Three Asian teams in semis 
Nice


----------



## Muhammad Omar

And the Chocking Begins


----------



## darksider

Lol chokers wil be always chokers.


----------



## darksider

Bold 
Who gave them world number one title.


----------



## Musafir117

Best might be around 250/260


----------



## EastBengalPro

SA started again...


----------



## Choppers

Sa bundled out under 200.Hopefully our batsmen wont screw up here.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Now we need to ensure that we do not execute a Aya-ram Gaya-ram tactic on the pitch. One or two decent partnerships and the match is in our kitty.

On an unrelated note, how many Kashmiri players do we have in our team?


----------



## pikkuboss

I am holding on my breath. I want to see those Bangladeshi fans crying on the stadium.


----------



## neem456

Sannata


----------



## neem456

It's like India will get a bonus if win today.
India not only qualify for semis, but as a bonus gets to play Bangladesh. Lolz


----------



## H!TchHiker

India really playing like champions..


----------



## neem456

InPak said:


> How many Assamese, Mijoram, Bengali, Buddhists, Jain , Jews etc. Kasmiris don't play good cricket but they do make good bats and I am certain that some players use/using Kashmiri bats.


They must be bowling good though, their arms must have got into groove with throwing stones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

neem456 said:


> It's like India will get a bonus if win today.
> India not only qualify for semis, but as a bonus gets to play Bangladesh. Lolz


Do not underestimate our Bangla-Beer friends. After all its cricket and anything can happen.



InPak said:


> How many Assamese, Mijoram, Bengali, Buddhists, Jain , Jews etc. Kasmiris don't play good cricket but they do make good bats and I am certain that some players use/using Kashmiri bats.


Well, I know atleast one Bangali India cricket player. Our Dada Sourov Ganguly. He was a great captain with the right kind of aggression. I guess we should encourage folks from North East and Kashmir to join our national cricket team too! We do not want a 'Mainland India' phenomenon in sports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

InPak said:


> Everybody knows of Dada. I thought you are talking about current team combination.


Actually I was talking about all of Indian cricketers, in past too. So aware of any Kashmiri cricketer in Indian team -- present or past?


----------



## GURU DUTT

EndangeredSpecies said:


> Actually I was talking about all of Indian cricketers, in past too. So aware of any Kashmiri cricketer in Indian team -- present or past?


there was one but he himself shot his career in foot


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

GURU DUTT said:


> there was one but he himself shot his career in foot


Who ? Dont tell me he is now playing for Hijbuls.


----------



## GURU DUTT

EndangeredSpecies said:


> Who ? Dont tell me he is now playing for Hijbuls.


who cares for who he plays now its for sure he wont play for india ever


----------



## pikkuboss

SA already looking nervous. They missing run outs, Dhawan hitting sixes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

so the final will be between eng and india . eng will be favorite though.


----------



## pikkuboss

litman said:


> so the final will be between eng and india . eng will be favorite though.


Not if Pak wins next two matches. The rivals will meet again. Though there is only 1% chance.


----------



## litman

SA is playing like pak since the start of the match.



pikkuboss said:


> Not if Pak wins next two matches. The rivals will meet again.


i dont want pak to win tomorrow. they dont deserve. extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemely substandard batting line up. SL team has more guts than pak.


----------



## pikkuboss

Kohli have to do something today. Or I will stop supporting Kohli.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Rohit down at 12. Now it is going to be interesting. Told you folks, anything can happen.


----------



## khujliwal

Rohit has a brain of a toddler. Or may be he was nervous the way he went for that shot.


----------



## Zee-shaun

A single run added in last 3 overs; SA building up pressure.


----------



## StraightShooter

India lost the momentum and will lose this game.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

StraightShooter said:


> India lost the momentum and will lose this game.


Relax, the game is still on. 

Looks like couple of boundaries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darksider

Its sure win for india. 
Sa playing like loser.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

India the First team to reach Finals 

India Vs Bangladesh in semi final

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Muhammad Omar said:


> India the First team to reach Finals
> 
> India Vs Bangladesh in semi final




In semi final India will be under pressure so if our player can spark right time we can beat India and reach to final. A difficult task but not impossible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

monitor said:


> In semi final India will be under pressure so if our player can spark right time we can beat India and reach to final. A difficult task but not impossible.



95% Chances that will go to Final


----------



## Soumitra

100 up for India


----------



## Dark Lord Forever

My prediction: "SA will win, *India will lose."*

Now lets see what happens.


----------



## Ashesh

India Vs. Bangladesh Semi Finals would be a fun game on PDF. 



monitor said:


> In semi final India will be under pressure so if our player can spark right time we can beat India and reach to final. A difficult task but not impossible.



True. Bangladesh has improved a lot as a Team. It can now beat any given team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Anyone from here can win England has slight edge but every team can win India is not invincible u have to play aggressive cricket u win with India 

Indian bowlers are nuts we play dots they became lions from rabbits if u hit a rabbit from start it will hide in hole


----------



## Ashesh

I would have Preferred India Vs. England Semi Finals. One should beat the best team & win tittle.

Hope Pakistan Wins next match & we can get to see another India Vs. Pakistan match Or, even Bangladesh Making to Finals.

Trophy should come to Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

50 for dhavan

"Dhawan now with his 6th 50, surpasses Williamson to become the highest run scorer this Champions Trophy, and looks good to get a Golden bat this time too!"


----------



## neem456

Super Falcon said:


> Anyone from here can win England has slight edge but every team can win India is not invincible u have to play aggressive cricket u win with India
> 
> Indian bowlers are nuts we play dots they became lions from rabbits if u hit a rabbit from start it will hide in hole


Very nice.
Itna gyaan pade pade sad raha tha, apni team ko de dete toh team tumhari harati nahi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Ashesh said:


> India Vs. Bangladesh Semi Finals would be a fun game on PDF.
> 
> 
> 
> True. Bangladesh has improved a lot as a Team. It can now beat any given team.


Ha Ha, yes but lets see if India wins todays match. Though now it looks very probable. 

BTW, whats the fascination with cooking oil?


----------



## Soumitra

Kohli also gets his 50. Took a long time


----------



## ito

India lost second wicket.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Dhawan OUT.

Need 40 more runs.


----------



## Dark Lord Forever

Match is in the beg now. Please someone book return ticket for team India.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

looks like green is lucky for India. India wins when the other side wears green.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

EndangeredSpecies said:


> looks like green is lucky for India. India wins when the other side wears green.



LOL and Lose when Other side wear Blue????


----------



## vikata

Dark Lord Forever said:


> Match is in the beg now. Please someone book return ticket for team India.


bhai hadd hai 
BEG jaha use karna ho waha BAG use karte ho
jaha BAG use karna ho waha BEG use karte ho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

Another 10 runs in 15 overs to win.


----------



## neem456

Dunno whatever it is with chases and Kohli.


----------



## ito

India wins

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zer0reZ

Now Bangladesh's turns, could be only real match so far.


----------



## G0dfather

Dark Lord Forever said:


> My prediction: "SA will win, *India will lose."*



Your prediction turned out to be false just like your flags.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## zen master

lungis are up next, that should be fun.


----------



## DHARMICACE

BHARAT Wins


----------



## Fireurimagination

India has qualified for the finals


----------



## G0dfather

Congratulations India for entering the finals.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Congrats India for reaching the Finals   

I hope we see another India Vs Pakistan in Final

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Muhammad Omar said:


> LOL and Lose when Other side wear Blue????


Seems like it  I shudder when India has to face Sri lanka or England.



G0dfather said:


> Congratulations India for entering the finals.


Semi - final. Do not write off Bang-Bandhu just like that.

I will be cheering for Pakistan in the next match now  We need a tense and enjoyable India vs Pakistan final, provided India defeats Bangladesh.


----------



## G0dfather

EndangeredSpecies said:


> Semi - final. Do not write off Bang-Bandhu just like that.



Chill buddy that was just a joke. 

And far as bangladesh is concerned they have improved a lot in recent years but still they are very unpredictable . One more thing they will have nothing to loose but only to gain when they face India in semis.


----------



## Salza

Flat pitches with no swing and seam at all. Ideal pitches for Indian batting line up. It's so strange and disappointment to see not a single world class batsman in Pakistani team.


----------



## NALANDA

Dark Lord Forever said:


> Match is in the beg now. Please someone book return ticket for team India.



24 CARAT SHAMELESS OR AUTHENTIC IDIOT...Help me someone

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## StraightShooter

Fireurimagination said:


> India has qualified for the finals





G0dfather said:


> Congratulations India for entering the finals.



Complacency will doom India.

Bangladesh has been playing pretty good cricket for a while now.


----------



## Kathin_Singh

InPak said:


> Dude he is an Indian Muslim who couldn't leave India and has suffered some mental trauma as a child and thus behaving like this. He got thrashed badly on home forums because of nonsense post on Indian Forums(not the Indian defence section on PDF). He hides his religion and hopes to use it to his advantage to find faults in Indian society so that people on there especially our right wing would not take dig at his faith/community.



He is too idiot to be an Indian.


----------



## Soumitra

NALANDA said:


> 24 CARAT SHAMELESS OR AUTHENTIC IDIOT...Help me someone


false flagger


----------



## raj76

Dark Lord Forever said:


> Match is in the beg now. Please someone book return ticket for team India.


fake account fake flags i know u think u can sht on any thread and get away with it but it also shows that u dont have respect for u r self lol u r frustration and butthurt level is way above u r dignity enjoy the burn


----------



## maximuswarrior

LOL at all these "real" Indians handing out certificates to other members for being fake or real. These despotic morons have totally ruined this forum and turned it into a complete zoo. What a darn shame the moment you login to this site and read the comments of these retarded Indians. All they do is pick fights and badmouth other members. Sick and tired of these nasty bloodsucking leeches destroying discussion after discussion. Even a neutral discussion such as this one cannot be held in a cordial environment.

Having said that, Australia, NZ and South Africa all exit. LOL at the anti-Pakistan and anti-Sri Lankan articles at cricinfo. They just cannot fathom how one of the "lesser" teams is going to make it to the semis when three of the "bigger" teams are heading back home LMAO That too after defeat in their own familiar conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

GURU DUTT said:


> who cares for who he plays now its for sure he wont play for india ever



Who was he and how did he shoot his feet?

Is Shami from JnK?


----------



## Exquisite.Stranger

India - bangladesh - India
England - srilanka - England

India - England - India - Yay!


----------



## Soumitra

Photoshop War has started

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khujliwal

I think it's a conspiracy against India.
Now that we have to face tigers (meow) in semis, chances of final are zero.


----------



## jetray

EndangeredSpecies said:


> Who ? Dont tell me he is now playing for Hijbuls.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parvez_Rasool



skyisthelimit said:


> Who was he and how did he shoot his feet?
> 
> Is Shami from JnK?


Nah, he is from UP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117

khujliwal said:


> I think it's a conspiracy against India.
> Now that we have to face tigers (meow) in semis, chances of final are zero.


App ke munh mein gudd shakar


----------



## Dark Lord Forever

NALANDA said:


> ...Help me someone


Well I predicted that India could win but there were momnets were it look like SA could win. So I said that SA too could win and match might be in the bag. Now no one was expecting for match to swing in Indian side until 45th over. Maybe SA was under pressure or maybe BCCI gave them money to lose. Who knows and who cares match was good so Enjoy!
@Soumitra
@raj76
Cricket is a friendly sport. even powerful teams lose and sometimes wins. so no need to fight over it. cricket is all about enjoyment for fans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jetray

ICC trolling SA.


*ICC*‏Verified account @*ICC* 19h19 hours ago
Uhh, that's not how it's meant to work guys...




#*INDvSA* #*CT17*


----------



## NALANDA

Dark Lord Forever said:


> Well I predicted that India could win but there were momnets were it look like SA could win. So I said that SA too could win and match might be in the bag. Now no one was expecting for match to swing in Indian side until 45th over. Maybe SA was under pressure or maybe BCCI gave them money to lose. Who knows and who cares match was good so Enjoy!
> @Soumitra
> @raj76
> Cricket is a friendly sport. even powerful teams lose and sometimes wins. so no need to fight over it. cricket is all about enjoyment for fans.



Thanks mate. 
Just a query, why are you the way you are ? Gives u more fun to be under your enemy flag ? Covert ops gives you more thrill than overt ?


----------



## Jackdaws

Soumitra said:


> Photoshop War has started



Certainly a strong logic to make India the best soccer team in the World.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

What a luxury for BD to play India.....The so called fastest growing economy...Beef exporter vs garment exporter...


----------



## Arsalan

*Pakistan vs Sri Lanka*
Pakistan have won the toss and will bowl first.



Soumitra said:


> Photoshop War has started


Back in the day they used to make it based on some reality at least.


Bangladesh have played 8 matches in Champions trophy before the 2017 tournament began and have lost 7 of them. So this poster is bull 5hit if it is talking about over all history.

Bangladesh lost the opening match to England (England won by 8 wickets) in 2017 tournament so the posted is bull 5hit if it was about this tournament!!

*In short, it is ridiculous and BS!! Bengalis must look into it, may be some anti-nationals are making these posters to make Bangladesh look like stupids because that is exactly what it is doing. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5

Pak bowl first 
Come on lads do it for nawaz sharif .


----------



## litman

SL is thrashing pak bowling well so far. pak started to look nervous.

supporting SL today. they deserve to go to semis and expected to give a tough fight to in form eng. over hyped amir has not deceived the batsmen even once. one more over of him and he will be pulled out of the attack .


----------



## darksider

Outtttt


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Poor shot. good wicket by Junaid.


----------



## litman

Guna threw his wicket away . poor shot selection

again no wicket for amir in his first spell. better rest him in the next match.


----------



## darksider

jetray said:


> ICC trolling SA.
> 
> 
> *ICC*‏Verified account @*ICC* 19h19 hours ago
> Uhh, that's not how it's meant to work guys...
> 
> 
> 
> #*INDvSA* #*CT17*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 403158


Lol what was that?
I missed this.


----------



## terry5

we got a big chase in the afternoon


----------



## H!TchHiker

Sri lanka deserved and will win ..Pakistan with this average batting and bowling attack cant do much


----------



## darksider

Chalo gi maar parni shoro.


----------



## litman

pak should learn something from the SL batsmen. they are playing well. no big hits but still getting about 6 runs per over


----------



## Musafir117

Another wicket under 100
And yes we got it

What a timing of my wish


----------



## Areesh

2 quick wickets. Nice


----------



## Musafir117

PTI fan boys need to stay away from this match, I know Sethi and co deserve nothing but we at least back up the team.


----------



## HRK

Can any one share the live stream link for the match


----------



## MULUBJA

Pakistan has a bright chance to enter in Semifinal. Just keep maintaining the pressure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Dickwela and Preera that's all we need to out within 150 We could bound them around 250


----------



## Arsalan

Stupid captaincy by Sarfaraz for hooding Hafeez back for so long. There is a left hander on batting and have scored a 50! Hazfeez is a proven option against left handers.


----------



## MULUBJA

SL maintains run rate around 5 which they can easily push to 6 if wickets are in hand. Pakistan need to focus on wicket taking.


----------



## Arsalan

Sri Lanka set for a total around 300! 

It will be TOO MUCH for Pakistan even with Sri Lanka’s fragile bowling attack. Sarfaraz seemed to have missed a trick or two once again.


----------



## H!TchHiker

Good going will easily cross 300 ...Anything above 250 is next to impossible for pakistan ..Don't know why sarfaraz choose to field ..


----------



## BABA AGHORI

HRK said:


> Can any one share the live stream link for the match


http://www.skysportscricket.eu/matchcenter?mid=4489

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

amir bowled mathews and called him BC .


----------



## Musafir117

litman said:


> amir bowled mathews and called him BC .


 sound like that


----------



## litman

brilliant bowl by junaid to get rid of the new batsman. why the hell our selectors kept on selecting wahab riaz?


----------



## Musafir117

Well bowl Junaid 
Dickwale ki bhi lelo that's gonna be big impact


----------



## litman

amir got dickwella


----------



## Major Sam

Musafir117 said:


> Well bowl Junaid
> Dickwale ki bhi lelo that's gonna be big impact


bhai apk mun me gheee shakar...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H!TchHiker

now this is big wicket ..Pakistan needs to restrict Sri lanka within 250...


----------



## Musafir117

Le le le li


----------



## terry5

Can we get SL out for under 200
Remember SL have some good bowlers


----------



## Musafir117

hhm it was hard but in hand and he let it go

Preera not in eleven:shock:


----------



## Arsalan

Last five overs, 10 runs 3 wickets!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Sam

Arsalan said:


> Last five overs, 10 runs 3 wickets!


4 wickets now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117

Another gone:yup:
SL 167/7 in 35 overs and that was Preera good catch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Seven down boom boom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Musafir117 said:


> Another gone:yup:
> SL 167/7 and that was Preera good catch


Yes, the equation now reads:

Last five overs
Seven runs
Four Wickets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## litman

it seems sarfaraz is going to complete the quota of amir and juniad with in forty overs


----------



## asad71

Brace for a BD-Pak final.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeonNinja

out


----------



## terry5

asad71 said:


> Brace for a BD-Pak final.



Will be brilliant Final for Ramzaan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Drop easy one and every single run now cast much for us.


----------



## NeonNinja

7 wickets for Hassan Ali in Tournament


----------



## terry5

We are truly blessed in cricket to be the top team in the history of sub continent cricket
India have more trophies but we as a much smaller nation have a far superior record in history of all matches played between us.
I'd rather our history then there's by a mile .

Our batting is shit
But the bowling throughout has set standards which will never be matched let alone beaten
The West Indians of the 70s are up there with us as innovators with the ball

We will probably lose but these young bowlers have give us a bit of hope back that the tradition is still alive in Pak

Brilliant guys
Well well played

236 all out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

wahab riaz is the difference between the pakistani team of first odi and this odi of CT


----------



## Musafir117

So semi final with England and if we won Final with BD


----------



## terry5

chicken tikka kebabs biryani and a sleep is what the batsmen are now thinking not SL lol


----------



## Spring Onion

who is winning ?

BTW Sri Lanka is a good team


----------



## Musafir117

Spring Onion said:


> who is winning ?
> 
> BTW Sri Lanka is a good team


Pakistan chase from now 237 to win^_^


----------



## 911

Pakistan if win within 10 overs, they will face Bangladesh. And Sri Lanka has no chance of finishing 1st.


----------



## Musafir117

Drame baz trying best to not win

Azhar 9 dots zero run lol

Aadha match Ye c....ya harra deta hai

Good boundaries by Fakhar


----------



## Zee-shaun

Azhar bik gaya saala


----------



## Musafir117

Six on first ball Na Insafi hai and ball out of stadium


----------



## darksider

Poor fielding of sl players.


----------



## darksider

Fakhar playing well.
Another 4


----------



## pikkuboss

Runs ki baarish ho rahi hai


----------



## terry5

The Last King said:


> Sleep?
> 
> Not a chance in 30 minutes they managed to do all the thing, only quick lunch and chat that is all.



They sleeping lol they will wake up when it's time to bat 
This is Pakistan batting team 
Samosa and dhoodh pathi for light snacks


----------



## Zee-shaun

SL 236 (49.2 ov)







PAK 65/0 (10.0 ov)
CRR 6.50 RRR 4.30
Pakistan require another 172 runs with 10 wickets and 40.0 overs remaining

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

911 said:


> Pakistan if win within 10 overs, they will face Bangladesh. And Sri Lanka has no chance of finishing 1st.



You mean with 10 over left (40 over ) ? 
Or within first ten over of match ?


----------



## pikkuboss

terry5 said:


> You mean with 10 over left (40 over ) ?
> Or within first ten over of match ?


First 10 overs of match. Not possible now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Link for people away from tv or stuck in toilet and hide and watch 

http://www.mobilecric.com/home.php

74-0 (11)
Fakhar zanan 50(34)


----------



## Musafir117

Well 50 Fakhar


----------



## pikkuboss

Whoa! That was a quick 50 from Fakhar.


----------



## Zee-shaun

50 for Fakhar off 34 balls.


----------



## Musafir117

And he gone


----------



## pikkuboss

Gone Half century boy


----------



## Zee-shaun

Damn, he's out 
*Fakhar Zaman c Gunaratne b Pradeep 50 (36b 8x4 1x6) SR: 138.88*




SL 236 (49.2 ov)







PAK 78/1 (12.0 ov)
CRR 6.50 RRR 4.18
Pakistan require another 159 runs with 9 wickets and 38.0 overs remaining


----------



## Musafir117

Chalo ji khamkjawa ka pressure create ho geya
Baari sab ko mille gi?

Chalo ji khamkjawa ka pressure create ho geya
Baari sab ko mille gi?


----------



## Zee-shaun

Pakistan looks confident for a change.
Fakhar took off the pressure, we can take it from here


----------



## pikkuboss

6 per over is good avg.


----------



## Zee-shaun

SL 236 (49.2 ov)







PAK 90/1 (15.0 ov)
CRR 6.00 RRR 4.20
Drinks: Pakistan require another 147 runs with 9 wickets and 35.0 overs remaining

Babur gone


----------



## Musafir117

Daffa duur Babar


----------



## Zee-shaun

*Babar Azam c de Silva b Pradeep 10 (18b 1x4 0x6) SR: 55.55*


----------



## Musafir117

Ek aur drama aya hai and both create a great pressure for team


----------



## Whitefalcon90

Babar hasnt performed well in this tournament. He needs to get his confidence back soon. Pakistan needs him.


----------



## Zee-shaun

SL 236 (49.2 ov)







PAK 94/2 (16.0 ov)
CRR 5.87 RRR 4.20
Pakistan require another 143 runs with 8 wickets and 34.0 overs remaining

And there we go again...
Same old story, same old song.
Biki hui team bc

*Mohammad Hafeez c Pradeep b Perera 1 (5b 0x4 0x6) SR: 20.00*


----------



## Musafir117

Baari sab ko mille ge


----------



## Zee-shaun

SL 236 (49.2 ov)







PAK 99/3 (17.0 ov)
CRR 5.82 RRR 4.18
Pakistan require another 138 runs with 7 wickets and 33.0 overs remaining

And there's a 100 on the scoreboard 

PAK 103/3 (17.2 ov)
CRR 5.94 RRR 4.10


----------



## asad71

Pak playing well. Need 131 runs out of 192 balls. Only 3 wickets down. You should now be preparing to face us in the Final.


----------



## Zee-shaun

*Azhar Ali c Mendis b Lakmal 34 (50b 2x4 1x6) SR: 68.00*

Why do I even bother supporting this shitty team.
I quit.


----------



## litman

and pak collapsed. here we go.

fahim ashraf' s efforts will be required again. all the "experienced "batsmen should be thrown into sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Musafir117

I told you 
Azhar
Babar
Hafeez are cancer for team quick we replace them is better for team. Give chances to new players like Kahar Some will click some not and keep change till built a strong squad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Lol haha what a shambolic batting performance 

Bangladesh Sri Lanka final 
They both deserve it


----------



## Zee-shaun

SL 236 (49.2 ov)







PAK 119/4 (21.0 ov)
CRR 5.66 RRR 4.06


----------



## Kesang

I have full faith on Pakistani batsmen. They are very consistent. If rain didn't interfere during match against south Africa, Pakistani batsmen would have shown their consistency eventually.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## litman

sharjeel khan and fakhar zaman would have been an ideal opening pair for pak.


----------



## Ashesh

Pakistan shall be able to Win this Match comfortably. 



asad71 said:


> Pak playing well. Need 131 runs out of 192 balls. Only 3 wickets down. You should now be preparing to face us in the Final.



A_Sad Miah, your team ain't going to make into Finals.


----------



## terry5

We're going to end up bottom of the group and maybe the worst team in the tournament


----------



## Zee-shaun

Maiden over for Malinga.

Malik gone


----------



## terry5

Wicket 131-5 

Hahahaha we are shitter than a soiled babies nappy


----------



## Zee-shaun

*Shoaib Malik c †Dickwella b Malinga 11 (20b 1x4 0x6) SR: 55.00*


----------



## Musafir117

PIA starts its engine lakh laanat


----------



## Zee-shaun

SL 236 (49.2 ov)







PAK 132/5 (25.0 ov)
CRR 5.28 RRR 4.20
Pakistan require another 105 runs with 5 wickets and 25.0 overs remaining


----------



## litman

another one gone
we are not even playing cricket of 90s


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Very disappointed performance of Pakistani batsman with exeption of Fakhar . No one else showed any intent of winning. They are playing like losers and it will be pain for bowlers to watch this performance of batsman after they restrict opponent on 236 at good batting pitch. This Pakistani side dont deserve to be in semi. Babar azam also failed to perform in big matches where all you need is to stay in there and score 4 runs per hour..if they cannot acheive this low target then what you expect from them to chase 300 plus at faster rate lol


----------



## litman

i said yesterday that pak doesnt deserve to be in semis and today pak batsmen are proving their real worth.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

HAFIZ IS OUR EXPERIENCED ....DEPENDABLE WALL 

1 run in 5 balls , and back to pavillion


Hafiz / Shoaib = Sifarishi players 

I don't remember a game where these two have made a "STAND" to get pakistan a meaningful win by showing experience and maturity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117

Me going bed if someone could go Airport throw an egg from me as well^_^


----------



## terry5

Hafeez surely can't play another game 
Azhar also needs to stick to tests 

Malik same brain farts


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Harami Hafeez is scoring 1 run , 0 run and 4 run for 2 years now and scores a odd very slow pace 40-50 once in a while

Like yar , if you can't bat just sit on sidelines and mentor new talent


Not sure why


Kamran Akmal 22 (4's) 22 (6's) in PSL 

Umar Akmal 20-30 (4's) in PSL 

Sherjil 

Salman Butt 44 (4's) domestic league

Are not in setup

PHATEECHAR BATSMEN hafiz & shoaib 

Like Imran Khan was a All Rounder !!! Consistent with bat and used to give 3-4 wickets 
this Hafeez guy is not a opener , not a bowler or batsmen give him the drink cooler to carry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpionx

English weather and Pakistani batting are equally unpredictable. Unnecessarily the batsmen are dragging pressure upon themselves. Srilanka from nowhere in the match is smelling victory now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## duhastmish

Pakistani players are giving a fight. You guys must appreciate the fact that they are inexperienced and lack the proper funding and backing of board.

I think the way they are trying there is still a fight left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009




----------



## nik141993

gone lol


----------



## H!TchHiker

As expected of them..They cant chase ...Sri lanka deserve to win ...


----------



## Ashesh

nik141993 said:


> gone lol



This was Unlucky! Pakistan still win this game, if their Tail can hang with Sarfraz. Sri Lanka Bowling is below Par.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## John Reese

scorpionx said:


> English weather and Pakistani batting are equally unpredictable. Unnecessarily the batsmen are dragging pressure upon themselves. Srilanka from nowhere in the match is smelling victory now.


lol they are playing like team


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

They play as if they have crazy blood pressure , can't handle pressure crumble like a pastry


----------



## ghameed

Wtf..Pakistan is self destructing ...it was a reasonable total...and the pitch is decent too


----------



## Facebook786

asad71 said:


> Brace for a BD-Pak final.






terry5 said:


> Will be brilliant Final for Ramzaan







H!TchHiker said:


> As expected of them..They cant chase ...Sri lanka deserve to win ...



I really don't understand why sarfaraz chose to bowl? Even if SL has made 150 I would not have put my money on Pakistan.Pakistan can never Chase down a total be it 150 or 300.



terry5 said:


> We are truly blessed in cricket to be the top team in the history of sub continent cricket
> India have more trophies but we as a much smaller nation have a far superior record in history of all matches played between us.
> I'd rather our history then there's by a mile .
> 
> Our batting is shit
> But the bowling throughout has set standards which will never be matched let alone beaten
> The West Indians of the 70s are up there with us as innovators with the ball
> 
> We will probably lose but these young bowlers have give us a bit of hope back that the tradition is still alive in Pak
> 
> Brilliant guys
> Well well played
> 
> 236 all out







Musafir117 said:


> So semi final with England and if we won Final with BD



Sharam magar aati nahi


----------



## Divergent

Bakwaas batting


----------



## Facebook786

Divergent1 said:


> Bakwaas batting



Suno tum haaro ya jeeto Hume tumse par Hai..ek baar pleazzzzze


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Its time we should request all teams to not score more than 200 and this target will be hard for our batsman. Why they should waste energy in scoring 300 plus lol

And those who are saying that its inexperienced team need to look at matches played by shoib malik, hafeez, azhar, sarfraz...
Infact inexperinced guys like faheem and fakhar are way better than those experienced losers..their body langauge is like they have lost it all before eveb starting innings


----------



## Divergent

Facebook786 said:


> Suno tum haaro ya jeeto Hume tumse par Hai..ek baar pleazzzzze



Maybe if they were playing right then I wouldn't care or even put half the effort


----------



## Butchcassidy

Still a fighting chance if they hold their wickets


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Sarfraz in the role of Misbah i.e playing with bowlers to reach as close as possible . He would have beeen feeling the pain of Misbah

What a pity

All they need is 3.7 runs per hour but no proper batsman beside sarfraz


----------



## duhastmish

match is in pak grasp right now. only 50 runs . too many balls. 
captain on pitch even the guy at other end spent some timw in middle.

weak bowling and good condition.


----------



## Divergent

We need 49 runs to win!!


----------



## Facebook786

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Sarfraz in the role of Misbah i.e playing with bowlers to reach as close as possible . He would have beeen feeling the pain of Misbah
> 
> What a pity
> 
> All they need is 3.7 runs per hour but no proper batsman beside sarfraz



I feel sorry for most of the guys here who were dreaming for pak vs bd match.even of you win today, do you think you can beat England with such a super duper batting.



Divergent1 said:


> We need 49 runs to win!!


One more wicket at or before 10:31 ist.


----------



## zen master

good ol 90's style cricket, nice.


----------



## pikkuboss

Poor Sri Lankans , don't know how they won against India.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Facebook786 said:


> I feel sorry for most of the guys here who were dreaming for pak vs bd match.even of you win today, do you think you can beat England with such a super duper batting.
> 
> 
> One more wicket at or before 10:31 ist.


Pakistan seriously need young guys..senior batsman lacking passion and intent..

Its not job of bowlers lower order to score 30 or 20 plus when batsman cannot score even fifty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

pakistan will finish this match under 45 over.
it will give them a boost to win a close match in semifinal against the best team of tournament

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

duhastmish said:


> pakistan will finish this match under 45 over.
> it will give them a boost to win a close match in semifinal against the best team of tournament


ge gee
we "intentionally"screwed up this time to get "confidence". Great logic 

Chitar maar maar ka halat karab kr dy bnda in sb ke!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hulk

Looks like Sri Lanka just dropped a catch which should have won them the match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Facebook786

Hulk said:


> Looks like Sri Lanka just dropped a catch which should have won them the match.



They have got the money.dropped two catch of sarfarz.


----------



## darksider

Lol sl fielders want to give this match to Pakistan. 
Ty guys for dropping the catches.


----------



## pikkuboss

The match goes to pakistan for sure.


----------



## darksider

pikkuboss said:


> The match goes to pakistan for dure.


Not yet


----------



## nik141993

easy win for pakistan


----------



## Arsalan

Facebook786 said:


> They have got the money.dropped two catch of sarfarz.





darksider said:


> Lol sl fielders want to give this match to Pakistan.
> Ty guys for dropping the catches.


And we are desperately trying to give it to them!
really disappointed with our batting effort, AGAIN. There was no way this match should have gotten to this point. Making a mtach out of nothing these batsmen!!


----------



## rubyjackass

One of the worst matches in recent memory. It was hard watching two teams playing hard to lose. Looks like Srilanka is better at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## duhastmish

now i guess pakistan must think of doing a few change in batting for next game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

Facebook786 said:


> They have got the money.dropped two catch of sarfarz.


Who will pay the money?


----------



## asad71

Forget this game which Pak has all but won. Wait for the next one to see Indians getting a whipping by BD team which still burns in anger over the Indian cheating in the last ICC tournament. Thereafter, the BD-Pak final.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Facebook786

Arsalan said:


> And we are desperately trying to give it to them!
> really disappointed with our batting effort, AGAIN. There was no way this match should have gotten t





Hulk said:


> Who will pay the money?



Bookies


----------



## darksider

rubyjackass said:


> One of the worst matches in recent memory. It was hard watching two teams playing hard to lose. Looks like Srilanka is better at it.





Arsalan said:


> And we are desperately trying to give it to them!
> really disappointed with our batting effort, AGAIN. There was no way this match should have gotten to this point. Making a mtach out of nothing these batsmen!!


Totally agreed 
I didn't expect fielding like this from sl. 
Very very bad.
In the end look like Pakistan will win which is matter for us. 
But no hope for semi with this horrible batting.


----------



## darksider

Sl gift the match to Pakistan. 
Malinga must be very angry.


----------



## Divergent

Pakistan can easily bag this match. *fingers crossed*


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

KHUDHA KA WASTA HAI IS KO JEET MAT KEHNA Yeh Sirf qoum ki duain se jeeta hai ..!!!!!!! PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zee-shaun

Omg omg omg, we won, we won!!! 

Amir, you are a true gem!


----------



## rubyjackass

darksider said:


> Sl gift the match to Pakistan.
> Malinga must be very angry.


Just look at his stats with this pathetic fielding. This is gross injustice to his calibre. Shane Warne and Murali did shine, but with much better fielding to back them up. Same with the fast bowlers of Australia, SA and West Indies.


----------



## Musafir117

Thanks SL we pay you double than promise and lakh lakh Lanat again on Azhar Babar and Hafeez.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rubyjackass

Mickey Arthur was getting heartache every over. There was a catch drop or run out chance in every one. Now he can relax until the semi final.


----------



## The Sandman

Shukr hai jeet gye


----------



## Divergent

Pakistan WON OMG I'm so happy!! 

Guess whose celebrating tonight?! ME!!


----------



## John Reese

*So its 

India vs Bangladesh 

Pakistan vs England in Semis 

Who is here For ultimate Final India vs Pakistan again in Final *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan bowled as only Pakistan can. That's probably enough to summarise an innings where Sri Lanka saw off the new ball, kept control of their innings, maintained a steady run-rate and dominated for large parts of their innings. Yet, they were bowled out on 236, well below the par score, owing to a sensational four-over burst from Mohammad Amir and Junaid Khan. The two left-armers ripped the heart out of the Sri Lankan middle order as they went from 161 for 3 to 167 for 7.

It was superb fast bowling, evoking comparisons with some of the greats of Pakistan cricket. That it came right after the innings' second drinks break spoke either for some kind of strategy, or an especially rousing team talk from the captain Sarfraz Ahmed. Either way, it was match-turning.

Sri Lanka were setting up effectively for the final flourish, with Niroshan Dickwella and Angelo Mathews locked in a settled partnership, before Amir dismissed Mathews off the second ball of the 32nd over, the batsman dragging on. Junaid followed up next over with a length delivery that seamed teasingly away from newcomer Dhananjaya de Sliva and took his outside edge. Sarfraz then pulled off a superb reflex catch to get rid of the Dickwella for 73 and Thisara Perera was caught at slip next over. Sri Lanka's position of strength was decimated in mere minutes.

It was a credit to their lower order that they managed to salvage something from the wreck they had been left in, as Asela Gunaratne and Suranga Lakmal combined for what could turn out to be a vital 46-run partnership for the eighth wicket. But Hasan Ali returned to remove both of them, finishing with 3 for 42. Debutant allrounder Faheem Ashraf wrapped things up and Pakistan went into the lunch break much the happier side.


----------



## Hulk

rubyjackass said:


> Mickey Arthur was getting heartache every over. There was a catch drop or run out chance in every one. Now he can relax until the semi final.


Now I would think this match might be fixed.


----------



## Flash_Ninja

Batting was uninspiring, but thank God we won.

Onto the semi-finals


----------



## litman

these batsmen should hang themselves. third class players shame on them


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam.

Muhammad Omar said:


> Congrats India for reaching the Finals
> 
> I hope we see another India Vs Pakistan in Final


Wish granted. I saw this match late and i was cheering for Pakistan from when needed 90 runs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rubyjackass

Not with this team. It would be much better match up with a team with Stokes in it.


----------



## ghazi52

​

Mohammad Amir's cameo in an eighth-wicket stand with Sarfraz Ahmed took Pakistan close to their 237 target, Sri Lanka v Pakistan, Champions Trophy, Group B, Cardiff, June 12, 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Riz

Thank you sirilanka ..........warna hum na to bari koshash ki harny ki

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zee-shaun

Thank you Fakhar, Sarfraz and Amir, this us your victory! 
DFM to the rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zen master

John Reese said:


> *So its
> 
> India vs Bangladesh
> 
> Pakistan vs England in Semis
> 
> Who is here For ultimate Final India vs Pakistan again in Final *


whatever happened to the mighty Aussies ?


----------



## terry5

We won 
These SL bowlers are no joke , sarfraz and Amir dug In lucky the drop catch but we also dropped a lollipop 

Well done I gave up but got a message we won 

So Sri Lanka beat India 
We beat Sri Lanka 
India beat us 

Funny game cricket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

eng must be happy . they have a very very weak opponent for the semis.


----------



## Max

Salute to young ones. seniors like Hafeez should fvck off.


----------



## John Reese

zen master said:


> whatever happened to the mighty Aussies ?


robbed by rain against Bangladesh 

No aussie No fun in Semis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

​

Azhar Ali times a half-volley superbly through the legside, 



​

Fakhar Zaman glides one through the off side en route his maiden ODI fifty,



​

Azhar Ali collides into Danushka Gunathilaka as he scampers a quick single

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5

Semi finals against the goreh .... I mean the rest of the world team 

Bring it 
We gonna knock out your stumps 
In your house


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Chaloo Indians kush ho jahoo

Pakistan ne tumara badla le lia sri lanka se 

Batting dhoka de ghi lakin Sarfraz ne dhoka nhi dia aur credit to amir as well for holding his nerve


----------



## Moonlight

Myyy goddd I thought I am gonna die today when at one point Pakistan was losing the game. 
Oh haven't sleep since 30 hrs and just up to watch the match. 

Well played by Amir. 

Congrats team green & all Pakistanis here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## John Reese

litman said:


> eng must be happy . they have a very very weak opponent for the semis.


*They are strongest Team in the tournament + home advantage 

Pakistan need Some miracle to Strict them below 300 any thing Par Will be impossible to get 

Bangladesh is too good team they can chase any target Below 300 in 2nd batting Actually there batting is stronger than Pakistan No offence *


----------



## Zee-shaun

Facebook786 said:


> I really don't understand why sarfaraz chose to bowl? Even if SL has made 150 I would not have put my money on Pakistan.Pakistan can never Chase down a total be it 150 or 300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharam magar aati nahi



Haan bhai to aap kya keh rahe thay?
Hajmola to hogi ghar me naw?


----------



## John Reese

The Last King said:


> Pakistan got a chance to give heart attack to each and every rabbid Sanghi kid by beating them in finals.


lol with that Batting in your dreams


----------



## ghazi52

​

Angelo Mathews plays one onto his stumps,



​

Hasan Ali is overjoyed after bursting through Kusal Mendis' defenses,



​

Sarfraz Ahmed's plucky half-century put the pressure back on Sri Lanka,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

Facebook786 said:


> I feel sorry for most of the guys here who were dreaming for pak vs bd match.even of you win today, do you think you can beat England with such a super duper batting.
> 
> 
> One more wicket at or before 10:31 ist.


I feel sorry for you.
Life is a bi*ch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

litman said:


> eng must be happy . they have a very very weak opponent for the semis.


To be in semi is achievement for this team after such horrible battings..credit to bowling as performed brilliant in last 2 matches ..dont think ahead of semi..england is unbeaten in this trophy so definitely favourite but no 1 team south africa performed horrible and so did australia


----------



## Divergent



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## John Reese

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> dont think ahead of semi..england is unbeaten in this trophy so definitely favourite but no 1 team south africa perform horrible and so did australia


Australia was robbed by rain to be precise against Bangladesh they deserve in semis


----------



## Spring Onion

Musafir117 said:


> Drame baz trying best to not win
> 
> Azhar 9 dots zero run lol
> 
> Aadha match Ye c....ya harra deta hai
> 
> Good boundaries by Fakhar

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

John Reese said:


> Australia was robbed by rain to be precise against Bangladesh they deserve in semis


No they were losing against NZ and got one point because of rain and they would have been out after losing two games against Eng and NZ if rain did not interrupt the matches


----------



## Burhan Wani

There are news about today's victory celebrations at Srinagar.  Double dose for Bhartis.
"So do not weaken and do not grieve, and you will be superior if you are [true] believers." Al Quran
@The Sandman Mubarak ya shaikh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

Riz said:


> Thank you sirilanka ..........warna hum na to bari koshash ki harny ki


well actually both tried to lose and in this race SL won.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Hey @WAJsal
congrats!
You team won and that too against SL.  
Frankly I didnt expect it, must say that it was Sri Lankan team's poor fielding which caused them the affliction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> To be in semi is achievement for this team after such horrible battings..credit to bowling as performed brilliant in last 2 matches ..dont think ahead of semi..england is unbeaten in this trophy so definitely favourite but no 1 team south africa performed horrible and so did australia




I did not keep track after match with India so what is the Indian scene ?


----------



## Divergent

I'm off to get some Garam Garam Jalebis mmmmmmm


----------



## Burhan Wani

Levina said:


> Hey @WAJsal
> congrats!
> You team won and that too against SL.
> Frankly I didnt expect it, must say that it was Sri Lankan team's poor fielding which caused them the affliction.


Madam Ahm Ahm.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874319436584374272

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Spring Onion said:


> I did not keep track after match with India so what is the Indian scene ?


Easy scene for them

They are fighting with tiger to be in final


----------



## pikkuboss

Cricket is now South Asia's game with India leading it.


----------



## The Sandman

Jonah Arthur said:


> @The Sandman Mubarak ya shaikh.


Mabrook mabrook!


----------



## Facebook786

Spring Onion said:


> I did not keep track after match with India so what is the Indian scene ?



India is already out so it is BD vs Zimbabwe and pak vs England.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

​

Lasith Malinga's reaction says it all, Sri Lanka v Pakistan,


----------



## Burhan Wani

The Sandman said:


> Mabrook mabrook!


Ghaibi Madad for Sarfaraz.


----------



## pikkuboss

I predict the both semis won't be interesting or contesting.


----------



## Zee-shaun

3 Asian teams in the semis


----------



## The Sandman

Jonah Arthur said:


> Ghaibi Madad for Sarfaraz.


Ye he was really lucky this time


----------



## pikkuboss

The Last King said:


> Yes leading from behind.


No, On the field.


----------



## Zee-shaun

Its Miandads 60th birthday.
What a birthday gift to have.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Levina said:


> Sweetie I was here to congratulate my lil bro from Pakistan but since you've asked me to rub salt into your wounds, I wont disappoint you.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873944247640129536
> @WAJsal sorry i had to give him a reply


We all want Virat. We will make him fidaeen. lolz.


----------



## pikkuboss

Both Pakistan and BD are lucky teams this CT17


----------



## Zee-shaun

Levina said:


> Sweetie I was here to congratulate my lil bro from Pakistan but since you've asked me to rub salt into your wounds, I wont disappoint you.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873944247640129536
> @WAJsal sorry i had to give him a reply



Bhaijan hum zinda dil quom hain, all these people are still alive and kicking.
Do the same in India and you will have a massacre. I guess that's the difference between us.

Sorry, I had to give this reply too. Don't ruin the mood for us pls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Levina said:


> Sweetie I was here to congratulate my lil bro from Pakistan but since you've asked me to rub salt into your wounds, I wont disappoint you.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873944247640129536
> @WAJsal sorry i had to give him a reply



Whats the big deal we Pakistanis have an open heart and big one to appreciate sports person and good performance unlike Indians. You guys are so butt hurt that your nation always target peaceful sports and sportpersons to satisfy your bruised ego though you never cut trader ties but sports

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

One day my reason of death is going to be, Pakistan's cricket team. Lol 

They create some serious sort of suspense.  

Pakistan you beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## litman

pikkuboss said:


> I predict the both semis won't be interesting or contesting.


both semis will be one sided , waste of time and just a formality. the final will be between ind vs eng.


----------



## Divergent

Pakistan Army Major Harcharn Singh Veerje Supporting the Greens at Cardiff City Stadium UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Burhan Wani

Zee-shaun said:


> Bhaijan hum zinda dil quom hain, all these people are still alive and kicking.
> Do the same in India and you will have a massacre. I guess that's the difference between us.
> 
> Sorry, I had to give this reply too. Don't ruin the mood for us pls.


Baaji Hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

pikkuboss said:


> Both Pakistan and BD are lucky teams this CT17



BD defeated Kiwis not by luck and Sri Lanka defeated India so badly so if we defeated a Good team like Sri Lanka then it means it is not a luck but comeback.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zee-shaun

Moonlight said:


> One day my reason of death is going to be, Pakistan's cricket team. Lol
> 
> They create some serious sort of suspense.
> 
> Pakistan you beauty.



Bhaijan mujhe bohot susu aata hai. Pak matches have ruined my bladder already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

Levina said:


> Sweetie I was here to congratulate my lil bro from Pakistan but since you've asked me to rub salt into your wounds, I wont disappoint you.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873944247640129536
> @WAJsal sorry i had to give him a reply



LOL, stop posting BS.


----------



## Levina

Zee-shaun said:


> Don't ruin the mood for us pls.



In case you missed it my first post here was this>>>









Jonah Arthur said:


> We all want Virat. We will make him fidaeen. lolz.



Dream on!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Moonlight said:


> One day my reason of death is going to be, Pakistan's cricket team. Lol
> 
> They create some serious sort of suspense.
> 
> Pakistan you beauty.


Assalam Alaikum. Happy victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Facebook786 said:


> India is already out so it is BD vs Zimbabwe and pak vs England.


oo I thought India won against SA? they were showing Kohli interview at the end which I by chance watched and got the impression if you won?


----------



## Zee-shaun

Jonah Arthur said:


> Baaji Hai.



Oops, mujhe tau kisi ne bataya bhi nahi.
I am always the last to know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rubyjackass

Hulk said:


> Now I would think this match might be fixed.


Possible. Srilankan fielding was a disgrace even by subcontinent standards.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Levina said:


> In case you missed it my first post here was this>>>
> 
> View attachment 403288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dream on!


Just Imagine bearded Virat Kohli with code name Abu Qasim.


----------



## Levina

Jonah Arthur said:


> Just Imagine bearded Virat Kohli with code name Abu Qasim.


Lol
Dont deviate from the topic. Celebrate your team's victory for now. Sarfaraz Mian worked very hard to get it.


----------



## Burhan Wani

The Last King said:


> Don't you understand, We don't want you here.
> 
> Just sho away.


 Thorha Jalane do raoz roaz moka nae milta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Levina said:


> Lol
> Dont deviate from the topic. Celebrate your team's victory for now. Sarfaraz Mian worked very hard to get it.


Yes it was all From Allah Almighty. Woh jsiko chahta hai izzat daita hai Ghaibi madad se.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Levina said:


> In case you missed it my first post here was this>>>
> 
> View attachment 403288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dream on!



I did not take any offense at that post. I was merely replying to make you understand that here in Pakistan you will find a huge fan following for Indian Cricket performance and performers despite the fact India always harmed sports when it comes to Pakistan.

The image you had posted should have given you an idea how appreciative Pakistanis are

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pikkuboss

14th June ki return ticket book kara liye hain kya Pakistan ne?


----------



## Levina

Oh! I forgot to add I liked that bowler from your side, Aamir I guess. 
@WAJsal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Moonlight

Zee-shaun said:


> Bhaijan mujhe bohot susu aata hai. Pak matches have ruined my bladder already.




Lol lol lol. I get so hyper  I love it how my maa gives me that very angry look when I watch a match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

pikkuboss said:


> 14th June ki return ticket book kara liye hain kya Pakistan ne?


Leave this thread and stop quoting pathetic jokes.


----------



## Moonlight

Jonah Arthur said:


> Assalam Alaikum. Happy victory.



Walkium salam. Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

P*akistan Army Major Harcharn Singh Veerje Supporting the Greens at Cardiff City Stadium UK.*





P

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Moonlight



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Sandman

Zee-shaun said:


> Bhaijan mujhe bohot susu aata hai. Pak matches have ruined my bladder already.


Oh ho it's baji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Levina said:


> Hey @WAJsal
> congrats!
> You team won and that too against SL.
> Frankly I didnt expect it, must say that it was Sri Lankan team's poor fielding which caused them the affliction.


Happy but a very annoying performance. Champions Trophy couldn't have come at a worse time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

The Last King said:


> Sharam magar usko phir bhi nahien aati.lols


Nae yaar Mohtarma hain but your previous post makes me RoFL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Hulk said:


> Who will pay the money?


china


----------



## Levina

Spring Onion said:


> I did not take any offense at that post. I was merely replying to make you understand that here in Pakistan you will find a huge fan following for Indian Cricket performance and performers despite the fact India always harmed sports when it comes to Pakistan.
> 
> The image you had posted should have given you an idea how appreciative Pakistanis are


Hon,
I have many Pakistani friends so I know how Pakistanis in real life react in such situations. It was after the Ind Vs Pak match (WC 2015 i guess) that a Pakistani congratulated me after Indian team's win. 
But then on internet some trolls deserve a crisp answer. I try not taking baits but at times I give in to the urge. Lol

As far as India harming sports is concerned, well, India runs the show when it comes to cricket. With pakistani institutions Indians have had a long standing tiff, unfortunate that Pakistani team had to suffer because of it. 

Ciao

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5

Facebook786 said:


> I really don't understand why sarfaraz chose to bowl? Even if SL has made 150 I would not have put my money on Pakistan.Pakistan can never Chase down a total be it 150 or 300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharam magar aati nahi



Used Period pad in your mouth


----------



## Levina

WAJsal said:


> Happy but a very annoying performance. Champions Trophy couldn't have come at a worse time.


What if this becomes the impetus for Pakistani team to perform better in the next match?


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Cardiff seem lucky ground for Pakistan as they have won boht matches on this ground by restricting SA and SL at low total
*Semi-final line-up:*
1)England v Pakistan again at Cardiff, June 14
2)Bangladesh v India at Edgbaston, June 15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Cardiff seem lucky ground for Pakistan as they have won boht matches on this ground by restricting SA and SL at low total
> *Semi-final line-up:*
> 1)England v Pakistan again at Cardiff, June 14
> 2)Bangladesh v India at Edgbaston, June 15


England have advantage of home ground. It will be very tough competition.


----------



## pikkuboss

The English are scared of Pakistan now. P


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Jonah Arthur said:


> England have advantage of home ground. It will be very tough competition.


Pakistan bowling need to restrict them as well if want any chance of winning but England play aggresive cricket even when lose wickets so yes will be hard for sure but as long as they give some fight then i am happy


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

pikkuboss said:


> The English are scared of Pakistan now. P


They know Pakistan is unpredictable so its not impossible to beat England or any team if you play your best cricket..remember last india vs sri lanka match where they all were mocking sri lankan before match?


----------



## Burhan Wani

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Pakistan bowling need to restrict them as well if want any chance of winning but England play aggresive cricket even when lose wickets so yes will be hard for sure but as long as they give some fight then i am happy


Yea even today if we loose close i will not sad because at least they did effort.


----------



## Salza

Great captain's knock from Sarfraz. He should clearly bat up the order. Pakistan needs to fix their batting line up. A$$hole Hafeez should go first with Fakhar. Azhar and Babar Azam to follow respectively. 

Malik , Hafeez and Imad Wasim selections are at stake especially Hafeez. We need go get rid of him just like Wahab Raiz with successful results. I won't mind Umer Akmal in the side than useless Hafeez any day.


----------



## WAJsal

Levina said:


> What if this becomes the impetus for Pakistani team to perform better in the next match?


I doubt it, they never seem to learn...One can be optimistic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

The Last King said:


> Pakistan will win, Our stars are high.
> 
> Just pray for India because I want final with India but their are high chances that Bangladesh beat them.


May best wishes are with them but my friend our two departments are weak batting and fielding.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

I like this guy faheem ashraf who was unlucky to got run out but he seem good batsman so he should be send before imad


----------



## CHACHA"G"

*OOOOOOOOOHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA <<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Oye jit gaye ,,,,,,,, hahahahahahahahahahah *
I cant believe it man lol................ Both side tried there best (for losing) and guess what SL wins 
On serious note : Great stand by Sarfaraz and Amir . Overall Pakistani team played well , bowling was good , and if we don't have players like Hafeez or Baber our batting is also not bad , we need only 2 good batsmen for Number 3 and 4 ................ And one more thing* kick Hafeez out ASAP*


----------



## Crixus

Congrats Pakistan Cricket team for win

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

In the end Sri Lanka won the close contest of throwing the game .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Jonah Arthur said:


> @The Sandman @DESERT FIGHTER @Zibago @django



I expect you to delete this post with the quoted content or I will have to report it.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Levina said:


> I expect you to delete this post with the quoted content or I will have to report it.


Ok. I have no fear of blocking and negative rating i just want to show you that we respect females.
Sorry for any offensive words.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Credit goes to him actually

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://www.facebook.com/







Krishnam said:


> Congrats to pakistanis for tukka victory .
> If not for the rain , it would be south africa and australia in the semis ; but its good as it makes the tournament easir for us


aren't you the one who got banned yesterday??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Facebook786

Pakistan opener whose name start with F is quite agressive.Pak match against England is going to be interesting.i don't know much about cricket but their spinner Junaid is also good.heard he spun it well today.Their captain is also good.no need to talk about Malik and hafeez.All rounders are the best in the world.Imad wasim Naam hi kaafi Hai.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Narendra Trump said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aren't you the one who got banned yesterday??


Crazy people it is Ramadan guys.


----------



## Zibago

Jonah Arthur said:


> Ok. I have no fear of blocking and negative rating i just want to show you that we respect females.
> Sorry for any offensive words.


Whatever was shared has been deleted


----------



## Burhan Wani

Zibago said:


> Whatever was shared has been deleted


Check on your wall.
BTW happy victory wese bahi ne 4 khilare out hote hi TV off kar diya tha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

why Indians are so cheap?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871563572446470144she is a kashmiri activist

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874320513589538816


----------



## Hulk

Narendra Trump said:


> china


Haha why will they pay.



rubyjackass said:


> Possible. Srilankan fielding was a disgrace even by subcontinent standards.


Which is surprising because they use to be good fielding side.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Hulk said:


> Haha why will they pay.
> 
> 
> Which is surprising because they use to be good fielding side.


bcoz this is what you want to hear


----------



## Srinivas

Congrats Pakistan, looking forward to beat you again in the finals !


----------



## Burhan Wani

Srinivas said:


> Congrats Pakistan, looking forward to beat you again in the finals !


You are over confident dude. Today's victory is a lesson for you.


----------



## Anubis

If it were CT 1947 the Semi-Finals would be the Final and England would be facing one country.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

@Oscar as I was telling you just now @WAJsal banned a member and he came back with 2 more IDs within 15 minutes you guys really need to make registration process a bit difficult 
@WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Jonah Arthur said:


> You are over confident dude. Today's victory is a lesson for you.



It is not over confidence, just confidence with sarcasm!


----------



## Burhan Wani

Srinivas said:


> It is not over confidence, just confidence with sarcasm!


You will support England or Pakistan?


----------



## Safriz

Some Maths here.

Sri Lanka > India
Pakistan > Sri Lanka

Result

Pakistan > India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cleverrider

@realZainab make sure to take a selfie with Morgan. There is one kind on this forum, who are indeed smelly but today there an extra smell to them from the burning.


----------



## John Reese

شاھین میزایل said:


> Some Maths here.
> 
> Sri Lanka > India
> Pakistan > Sri Lanka
> 
> Result
> 
> Pakistan > India


Lol south africa beat Sri Lanka this not how cricket goes one who plays that day is best


----------



## The Sandman

@Arsalan @Nilgiri @Zibago @Hell hound @django @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Krishnam said:


> Congrats to pakistanis for tukka victory .
> If not for the rain , it would be south africa and australia in the semis ; but its good as it makes the tournament easir for us[/QUOTE


Your victory against SA was actually tuuka victory otherwise south Africa is no 1 and You lost against no 7 team is actually real defeat ..Your strong bowling can only take one wicket so stop boosting you insecure kid


Narendra Trump said:


> why Indians are so cheap?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871563572446470144she is a kashmiri activist
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874320513589538816




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874333435246108674


----------



## John Reese

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Your victory against SA was actually tuuka victory otherwise south Africa is no 1 and You lost against no 7 team is actually real defeat ..Your strong bowling can only take one wicket so stop boosting you insecure kid


Lol We defeated South Africa 4 times in champions trophy in the past Oval was chasing wicket Luck favored Lankan Out 3 matches 2 performances was goes to are balling
batting(we have kholi)

Even new Zealand defeated by Bangladesh Which If goes by ranking better team than Pakistan

Lol No balling team in tournament till now has answer for Indian batting line Up In every sense Our batting is stronger than any team in Tournament world best line up there is


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

John Reese said:


> Lol We defeated South Africa 4 times in champions trophy in the past Oval was chasing wicket Luck favored Lankan Out 3 matches 2 performances was goes to are balling
> batting(we have kholi)
> 
> Even new Zealand defeated by Bangladesh Which If goes by ranking better team than Pakistan
> 
> Lol No balling team in tournament till now has answer for Indian batting line Up In every sense Our batting is stronger than any team in Tournament world best line up there is



Your captain Kohli said that India is not Invincible
Immature Indian fans need to learn something from their captain
degrading other team will not earn you a respect even if you beat others teams so Indian fans need to behave otherwise they will get nothing but insults in return

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## John Reese

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Your captain Kohli said that India is not Invincible
> Immature Indian fans need to learn something from their captain
> degrading other team will not earn you a respect even if you beat others teams so Indian fans need to behave otherwise they will get nothing but insults in return


there are fan all Sides who goes berserk Bangladeshis are master of it


----------



## Green Arrow

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Pakistan bowling need to restrict them as well if want any chance of winning but England play aggresive cricket even when lose wickets so yes will be hard for sure but as long as they give some fight then i am happy


Yes all depends on good bowling performance now as this Pakistani batting has no capacity to score 300.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jetray

Would give england the highest probability of winning the tournament. Rest of the teams have slightly more or less equal chances.


----------



## terry5

England get few more days rest than us and we only get one 
What a thumboo 

We should have played our semi after India Bangladesh game but so it goes I suppose but it's a big advantage for the angrez


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Game 1 : Batting failed L
Game 2 : Batting failed (Rain W)
Game 3 : Batting failed (W, all those dropped catches and misfields miracle )

We achieved consistency in failing in batting and that is a achivement

Statistically , this looks bad to fail 3 times and be in Semi finals

 Classic 70's Pakistan , all depending on bowling and bowling out other party before 250


Mean while England

3 Game 3 win ! Consistency of different kind


All depends on that first 15 over spell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

[video]






AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Game 1 : Batting failed L
> Game 2 : Batting failed (Rain W)
> Game 3 : Batting failed (W, all those dropped catches and misfields miracle )
> 
> We achieved consistency in failing in batting and that is a achivement
> 
> Statistically , this looks bad to fail 3 times and be in Semi finals
> 
> Classic 70's Pakistan , all depending on bowling and bowling out other party before 250
> 
> 
> Mean while England
> 
> 3 Game 3 win ! Consistency of different kind
> 
> 
> All depends on that first 15 over spell


Give Pakistan some credit that they are in semi in presence of senior like azhar, hafeez, shoib malik etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Keya hoga keya hoga keya hoga
Man I watch a lot suspense and horror movies but Pakistani cricket never fail to give me most good one of it. Full of Suspense Thrill and Fear 
Agar England se Izat se Harna hai tou Drop Azhar Hafeez and Babar try some new talents.


Narendra Trump said:


> P*akistan Army Major Harcharn Singh Veerje Supporting the Greens at Cardiff City Stadium UK.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darksider

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/panicstan-embrace-the-chaos.501397/


----------



## Shane

Former colonies and their colonial master. After 70 years, Champions Trophy 2017 semifinals bringing together nations from 1947.


----------



## Hulk

Narendra Trump said:


> bcoz this is what you want to hear


Nah. I was just jockijg when someone alluded I replied with a joke.


----------



## Srinivas

Jonah Arthur said:


> You will support England or Pakistan?


Answer is in my previous post.



شاھین میزایل said:


> Some Maths here.
> 
> Sri Lanka > India
> Pakistan > Sri Lanka
> 
> Result
> 
> Pakistan > India




India beat Pakistan, flawed logic!


----------



## Shajida Khan

Srinivas said:


> Answer is in my previous post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India beat Pakistan, flawed logic!


More like Rock Paper Scissors.

India beats Pakistan beats Sri Lanka beats India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastone

Shajida Khan said:


> Welcome to Cricket, there are no permanent Gods in cricket, every damn match is a blasphemy to some group of fans.


Shajida bhen , i disagree. Whens the last time India failed to reach the finals or last 4 of a cricket tourney ? 
I dont remember.
Consistency and high standards mark India in every sphere now.
We are NOT chinese quality jo luck pe survive karta hai.


----------



## Safriz

Welsh Kids today in Cardiff 




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Shajida Khan

'


lastone said:


> Shajida bhen , i disagree. Whens the last time India failed to reach the finals or last 4 of a cricket tourney ?
> I dont remember.
> Consistency and high standards mark India in every sphere now.
> We are NOT chinese quality jo luck pe survive karta hai.


Bhai-saab, every match in cricket is a new match and no one is too good not to face a defeat. Remember South Africa? An extremely great team! A team of all rounders. But still they have trouble reaching to finals.
No one should be arrogant when it comes to one-day cricket. It has too much of volatility in it -- Which is the entire point about one-day cricket. It is a fixture in which underdogs can also bring Gods to ground and hence it pleases us the fans.

To quote 300 -- 'and before this battle was over, even a god-king can bleed.'


----------



## Onliner

Cricket troll Ban v Ind Semi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Super Falcon

Pak has to bat well once we bat well India cannot beat us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Super Falcon said:


> Pak has to bat well once we bat well India cannot beat us


----------



## Kabira

final Pakistan vs Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

India, Pakistan & Bangladesh in the Semi- Finals.

Quite a reunion of the 1947 batch !


----------



## Shajida Khan

> Quite a reunion of the 1947 batch !


Two of '47 batch and one of '71 batch.



Tesky said:


> final Pakistan vs Bangladesh


More likely India vs England


----------



## Arsalan

WAJsal said:


> Happy but a very annoying performance. Champions Trophy couldn't have come at a worse time.


HAPPY??? You kidding me?

This was a pathetic display of batting and we just let them score 40-50 extra runs with our death bowling as well. Sarfaraz messed up for the second time in three matches with his captaincy and we haven't won the match either. Sri Lanka lost it. As they said, it was a case of being less worst on the day. 

NOTHING to be happy about from this game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Arsalan said:


> HAPPY??? You kidding me?
> 
> This was a pathetic display of batting and we just let them score 40-50 extra runs with our death bowling as well. Sarfaraz messed up for the second time in three matches with his captaincy and we haven't won the match either. Sri Lanka lost it. As they said, it was a case of being less worst on the day.
> 
> NOTHING to be happy about from this game.


What Sarfraz to do with batsman performance? Both time he able to out opponent team on low score to use bowlers, is you want him to stay with each batsman on pitch and direct them how to bat? 
And yes he did it with Amir and he performs well. Nothing wrong in win the toss and decide field he is more hopeful on bowling rather than sixty middle order and Azhar.


----------



## Green Arrow

Well in order to win the next match, Pak has to bat first in order to put some decent runs regardless of pitch. Chasing runs is way too risky for Pakistan.


----------



## Arsalan

Musafir117 said:


> What Sarfraz to do with batsman performance? Both time he able to out opponent team on low score to use bowlers, is you want him to stay with each batsman on pitch and direct them how to bat?
> And yes he did it with Amir and he performs well. Nothing wrong in win the toss and decide field he is more hopeful on bowling rather than sixty middle order and Azhar.


I pointed his "CAPTAINCY" problems not Batting performance, itni tu mujy b samj ha yaar cricket ke!! 

His failed with CAPTAINCY for second time in three matches as far as i can see.



Green Arrow said:


> Well in order to win the next match, Pak has to bat first in order to put some decent runs regardless of pitch. Chasing runs is way too risky for Pakistan.


Bat first? I think in order to win next match we might have to ask someone ELSE to bat for us altogether!


----------



## Kambojaric

Arsalan said:


> I pointed his "CAPTAINCY" problems not Batting performance, itni tu mujy b samj ha yaar cricket ke!!
> 
> His failed with CAPTAINCY for second time in three matches as far as i can see.



I am confused like the commentators, why he comes to bat so far down the order. Surely he should be the third or fourth man in? I know Hafeez and Malik are supposed to play the "stabilizing" role in the middle, but they clearly arent. Either introduce more new guys or move Sarfaraz up the order, so we dont have more of these last minute panic attack chases. The only reason we won yesterday was because Sri Lanka were horrendous in the field. Far from a convincing performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Kambojaric said:


> I am confused like the commentators, why he comes to bat so far down the order. Surely he should be the third or fourth man in? I know Hafeez and Malik are supposed to play the "stabilizing" role in the middle, but they clearly arent. Either introduce more new guys or move Sarfaraz up the order, so we dont have more of these last minute panic attack chases. The only reason we won yesterday was because Sri Lanka were horrendous in the field. Far from a convincing performance.


No no, i am not talking about his batting order. I think he is fine where he is as he can play both slow accumulating innings (that we will need most of the time from our number 6/7 ) or he can be aggressive and hit with a high strike rate to finish things off (the way it is being done in modern cricket). The problem with his captaincy was in bowling.

First, the the team selection was ordinary against India. Junaid was not included, the guy who practically INTRODUCED himself to the world against India in that bilateral series. Then he never used Hafeez even when left handers were batting and was criticized for it a lot. 

Then we go to the second match and here, clearly panicked by that criticism of not bowling Hafeez, he over used him. The result, two of the finest bowlers in that day, Iman and Hassan Ali who took 5 wickets between them never completed there full quote of overs. Hafeez was the second most expensive bowler on that day.

Come to this last match, the biggest failure of them all. Again, from 26 for 1 in 6th over we allowed Sri Lanka to get to 82. Imad waseem was brought on BEFORE Hafeez, again, with Dickwella a left handed batsman on crease. It is quite simple and obvious to us fans as well, with left hander on batting you try to give the bowl to Hafeez, it so simple. 

These things are not being highlighted since we are winning and managed to reach semi-finals however these little things need to be better managed by Sarfaraz going forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neem456

Super Falcon said:


> Pak has to bat well once we bat well India cannot beat us


Good, you have solved the complex problem of defeating India in one line.


----------



## MULUBJA

Congratulations guys and good luck for semis. let us hope that we meet once again in FInal.


----------



## litman

after watching pak bowling against SA and SL english grounds men will remove even a millimeter of grass from the pitch. they will make a flat pitch supporting their batting. there will be nothing to support pak pacers.


----------



## Musafir117

Arsalan said:


> No no, i am not talking about his batting order. I think he is fine where he is as he can play both slow accumulating innings (that we will need most of the time from our number 6/7 ) or he can be aggressive and hit with a high strike rate to finish things off (the way it is being done in modern cricket). The problem with his captaincy was in bowling.
> 
> First, the the team selection was ordinary against India. Junaid was not included, the guy who practically INTRODUCED himself to the world against India in that bilateral series. Then he never used Hafeez even when left handers were batting and was criticized for it a lot.
> 
> Then we go to the second match and here, clearly panicked by that criticism of not bowling Hafeez, he over used him. The result, two of the finest bowlers in that day, Iman and Hassan Ali who took 5 wickets between them never completed there full quote of overs. Hafeez was the second most expensive bowler on that day.
> 
> Come to this last match, the biggest failure of them all. Again, from 26 for 1 in 6th over we allowed Sri Lanka to get to 82. Imad waseem was brought on BEFORE Hafeez, again, with Dickwella a left handed batsman on crease. It is quite simple and obvious to us fans as well, with left hander on batting you try to give the bowl to Hafeez, it so simple.
> 
> These things are not being highlighted since we are winning and managed to reach semi-finals however these little things need to be better managed by Sarfaraz going forward.


O Bhai he managed to out them in 233 what else you looking for to book them in 100 or under 200? And yes captains does mistakes the things not always went through as they wishing but both against SA and SL we managed to out them in lower score otherwise on that pitches over 300 not difficult. The problem is in our middle order line up that chudda Azhar. Azhar did 33 in 50 balls even he with help of Fakhar was not in pressure moment. Honestly I'm not seeing much wrong in his captaincy and about selecting team for a match I don't think he authorised to select all eleven.


----------



## Arsalan

Musafir117 said:


> O Bhai he managed to out them in 233 what else you looking for to book them in 100 or under 200? And yes captains does mistakes the things not always went through as they wishing but both against SA and SL we managed to out them in lower score otherwise on that pitches over 300 not difficult. The problem is in our middle order line up that chudda Azhar. Azhar did 33 in 50 balls even he with help of Fakhar was not in pressure moment. Honestly I'm not seeing much wrong in his captaincy and about selecting team for a match I don't think he authorised to select all eleven.


They might as well score 280-290 but when the are 267 for 7.
From 167-7, 230 was a nice recovery.

Plus, i am not talking about death bowling. Screws should have been tightened earlier. 
I will love nothing more than my country to win matches yaar but trust me, WE ARE NOT GOING TO WIN LIKE THIS. The game was not won by us but it was lost by Pakistan. They beat us in "who is worst". This match should NEVER have gotten to this point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Arsalan said:


> They might as well score 280-290 but when the are 267 for 7.
> From 167-7, 230 was a nice recovery.
> 
> Plus, i am not talking about death bowling. Screws should have been tightened earlier.
> I will love nothing more than my country to win matches yaar but trust me, WE ARE NOT GOING TO WIN LIKE THIS. The game was not won by us but it was lost by Pakistan. They beat us in "who is worst". This match should NEVER have gotten to this point.


"With Pakistan's Champions Trophy triumph over Sri Lanka, Sarfraz now has something to bank on
Imran Ahmed KhanPublished about an hour ago
28 0
Pakistan captain Sarfraz Ahmed celebrates hitting the winning runs during the ICC Champions Trophy, Group B cricket match between Pakistan and Sri Lanka, at the Cardiff Stadium.─AP
Pakistan captain Sarfraz Ahmed celebrates hitting the winning runs during the ICC Champions Trophy, Group B cricket match between Pakistan and Sri Lanka, at the Cardiff Stadium.─AP
Before the ICC Champions Trophy tournament started, I asked Sarfraz if a more realistic goal for Pakistan was to win one out of their three group stage games.

He laughed it off and said they were going to win these three games, the semi-final and the final.

He was being politically correct, I said to myself.

He can now look back and say he always believed in his team.

ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD

When Sri Lankan captain Angelo Mathews walked out to bat, he faced eight balls of frontline pace.

Was Sarfraz missing a trick? It sure looked like he was.

Debutant Faheem Ashraf – not the most able of pacers – bowled with Hafeez and Imad for the next 10 overs. Mathews and Dickwella added 55 runs in this phase.

Who wouldn’t be comfortable with 160/3 in 30 overs, that too in a knockout game against Pakistan – perennial chokers while chasing?

But then, Cardiff became Karachi.

In seven overs, Muhammad Amir and Junaid Khan changed everything about the match.

They bowled with pace ─ slightly short of length ─ and kept teasing the batsmen with late movement.

The movement was ever-so-subtle and delayed ─ maybe by a heartbeat.

It was enough for the batsmen to start thinking about survival. Acceleration? Forget it.

It was magic if you consider how Pakistani pacers have bowled in the last two years.

It didn’t matter then that Junaid and Amir were averaging in their mid-30s and had gone for runs in similar situations in the recent past.

They picked up four wickets in the next 7 overs.

Players who were all set to catapult Sri Lanka to a total in excess of 300 were back in the hut, managing all but 19 runs.

237 should have been a cakewalk, right?

Cardiff became Lahore.

Fakhar Zaman’s maiden 50 came off 34 balls.

There was nothing in the pitch and Pakistan were cruising at a run rate of 6.72 after 11 overs.

For all of Zaman’s talent, he does have a weakness against the short ball. It became a little comical as he tried to hide this weakness by over trying to make room outside the off as the Sri Lankan pacers tried bowling short to him.

When Zaman departed, all Pakistan needed was sensible strike rotation.

Three to four runs per over for the next 10 overs would have been a nice way to go about it. But what’s Pakistan cricket without some drama?

Cardiff became Colombo.

Babar Azam went first, taking Cardiff for Abu Dhabi and instinctively picking out the mid-wicket fielder with a flick.

Muhammad Hafeez followed shortly, getting into a tangle and chopping one to mid-on.

Azhar Ali looked set to anchor the innings.

The Sri Lankan pacers peppered him with short balls for a while but he looked comfortable all along.

A rising delivery on the off stump channel ended his innings.

It is hard to tell if Shoaib Malik’s dismissal was unlucky or poor judgment on the all-rounder’s part.

Whatever it was, his catch to the keeper down the leg left Pakistan reeling at 132 for 5.

In the lead up to this game, Imad Wasim talked about his desire to be an all-rounder.

That’s all right, except Imad left his feet behind in the dressing room when he came out to bat.

He edged it to the keeper playing away from his body. You could fit two people between the ball and Imad’s body, but he still decided to poke his bat at it.

From 70 for no loss, Pakistan slumped to 136 for 6.

How? Panic. One. Two. Three. Go!

Why? Because Pakistan.

Pakistan needed 75 more to win when Amir joined Sarfraz.

The captain, by now, was involved in three mix-ups and a mid-wicket chip that fell just short of the fielder.

How long could that go on for, really?

But he rode his luck even more.

Malinga set him up for two false shots: one went straight to Perera at mid-on and the other was a slightly more difficult ─ still catchable ─ chance at deep square leg. Both squandered.

It became a story of two parallel contests. Pakistan battled it out against Pakistan and Sri Lanka tried to overcome Sri Lanka.

The cricket itself was pretty ordinary.

As Amir and Sarfraz slowly made their way through, Pakistani fans found their voice again.

Cardiff was back to being Karachi.

Pakistan’s win, admittedly a result of a strange mix of extraordinary and below-par cricket, is still a win.

The number 8 ranked side is in the semi-final of an ICC event and, if anything, this will do a world of good to the team’s morale.

Sarfaraz’s innings is also a mild ─ if not outright – statement about his arrival as captain.

He now has something to bank on when he has to stamp his authority.

As Misbah might tell him over a cup of tea, individual performance matters a lot more when you are captain.

England might decimate Pakistan this Wednesday.

Or Pakistan might walk away with a win like they did last year on this ground, chasing 302.

Whatever happens, Pakistan have already overachieved. They have never played a Champions Trophy final before.

Ask Sarfraz and he will tell you they are not done yet."

https://www.dawn.com/news/1339283/w...ri-lanka-sarfraz-now-has-something-to-bank-on
/////////::////////

We just need shake up our middle order and throw away Azhar Babar and Hafeez, I played under 19 with Rashid Latif in same Gymkhana he is school buddy and we grow up in same block Mirza Iqbal Baig was our coach and league matches organiser as well, to see Azhar and Babar and Hafeez they are not standard cricketers look their body movements to playing shots THEY are worst even in under 19 level. We need to get rid of them ASAP if we hoping for 2019 WC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Musafir117 said:


> We just need shake up our middle order and throw away Azhar Babar and Hafeez, I played under 19 with Rashid Latif in same Gymkhana he is school buddy and we grow up in same block Mirza Iqbal Baig was our coach and league matches organiser as well,


Sorry you saying that YOU have played cricket at U19 level with Rashid Latif or is this also from article? 
Please do confirm. 

*Aur Yeh b parh lo zra!!!*
http://www.espncricinfo.com/icc-champions-trophy-2017/content/story/1103175.html
*Panicstan embrace the chaos*
Just as Pakistan and their fans seemed about to dissolve into a nerve-induced puddle, Sri Lanka decided to outdo them
DON'T PANIC. For the love of everything that is good, KEEP CALM. Just don't be you. Do the right thing, the safe thing, no need to get worried, just please, oh please, just don't do it again, we can't take it. Enough.

Boom, boom? I don't think so. That is how a heart beats in a regular cricket fan. A Pakistan heart goes boom, boom, boom, boom, boom, boom, boom, boom, boom, boom, boom, and in a small chase, hell, there is no way to even write it down it's just a high-pitched squealing noise, like a heart in a vice that's getting electrocuted as someone burns it with a cigarette butt. 

It's not a steady beat, it's a scream.

AAaAAAaaaaaaAAAaäHhhhhHhHHHHhhhH. 

There are two sides of the brain of a Pakistan fan. The right side looks at a chase of 237 in 50 overs on a clear day and a good pitch, against a team that's come in short on frontline bowlers and thinks, 'we're going to win this comfortably'. And the left side of the brain beats the right side unconscious, because the left side knows, man, it knows, that there is no such thing as an easy Pakistan chase.

Opening is Azhar Ali; he's calm, he's in control, he can bat for long periods of time without a sniff of a rash shot. He'll hit the balls to so many fielders you'll start thinking the fielding team has too many guys out there. But when he slaps the first one, it's straight to point, and on the full. Danushka Gunathilaka drops it, catches it, drops it, clutches for it, gropes for it, begs for it before scrambling around on the ground trying to pick up the ball so quickly everyone can't see he has dropped it. We know that drop, we pioneered that drop.

At the other end it is Fakhar Zaman slapping the ball around. Take that Lasith, and that, and that. Sharjeel who? It doesn't matter that Azhar's strike rate was virtually negative. Yin and yang, dark and light, contrasting forces that bring together spiritual harmony. And that is what happens, an opening partnership of calmness. When Zaman is out, he has 50 from barely any balls, he's done his job, he's cracked the top off the chase, the run rate is now never going to be the problem, and over 30% of the runs needed are in the bank. 

And Babar Azam is here, if there is a player who seems almost unaffected by wearing green for Pakistan, it this guy. He's a drink of ice cold cola on the hottest day of the year. He's flicking the ball straight to short midwicket and out. But Professor Hafeez is here, he might love how unpredictable Pakistan is, but he's not, he just chugs along, experienced, seen it all, knocks it around, gets the job done. Oh hell, hell no, no no no no no no no, what is this? That is not a shot, it's not soft, butter is soft, this is just a vague collection of gases that looks like a poor cricket shot from a distance. 

I still remember, vaguely, three short-haired Pakistan bowlers running through Sri Lanka. It was marvellous, no reverse, no scary pace, just quality, clever bowling, and an anything-can-happen attitude. Sure, some random quick bowler came in and stroked us around, but really, it was awesome, we owned the ground, and we were going to go into the semi-finals of a major tournament despite our incredibly poor performance in ODIs over the last two years. All we need is two guys, out there for a while, to honour the work of our bowlers, to stand up. Or just stay upright, and not fall over. 

Am I worried. Is my heart racing? Yes, sure, but it's okay, here is Shoaib Malik, solid marriage, overseas-leagues pro, eases a ball through covers. Everything's coming up Shoaib. Oh it's at him, and he's flicked one off his glove, and damn. Now Imad Wasim, ha, my man, the future captain, he's already won a match here, right here, in Wales, and he was born here, like we planted a sleeper agent for just such a moment. And with the captain, who also smashed the ball here, they don't even need to score; they just need to stand out there. Just chill, be in the moment, Occupy Cardiff. No, Imad, what have you done, this is not slips practice, why would you think this is slips practice? This is a game, everyone is wearing their matchday clothes, there is a crowd, TV cameras, weird German drummers, and this is a must-win game, and we're losing it, we're losing it and you're hanging your bat out like a fat 50-year-old fielding coach on midweek session.

But we still have one more saviour, Faheem Ashraf, the new Afridi, but without the baggage of thinking he is Afridi. He smashed Bangladesh to win the warm-up game, like just a week or so ago, it was like 77 off 12 balls, or something. Not important. He can do this, he can be our man. Faheem, how can you do it when you can't even ground your bat? Just ground your bat Faheem, we want to love you, adore you, ruin you with our praise and turn you into a semi-effective allrounder with delusions of grandeur. We can't do that when you are run out at the non-striker's end off a fumble, and you have left us seven wickets down with 72 runs to get. How Faheem, how Pakistan? Why?

Our only chance now is that the other team is worse than us, that they panic, throw overthrows, fumble straightforward stops, drop simple catches, let the ball go straight through their wicketkeeper's legs, drop another catch, and put a short mid-on in front of a normal mid-on, that they lose all sense of self and become us. Oh my, they are, they have become us, they are going to win it for us, our two best players in this chase are going to be a teen prodigy who had five years off and Sri Lankan fielders. We are so Pakistan, we have made someone else Pakistan. All we have to do is not be worse than them, all we have to do is overcome ourselves, or become ourselves, embrace our chaos, become the chaos. 

Ride this partnership like it's a glorious stallion even though we know it's a busted-up donkey with an inner-ear infection. Let our captain try run himself out every ball, hit the ball to point and take off. A single to short midwicket? Yes please. Let us run head first into risk when we know they have a three-and-a-half man attack that we can outlast. 

Don't look back you glorious heroes, ride into the PANIC. Keep panicking, panic hard, panic like no one is watching. Tear your clothes off run around in circles with your hands over your eyes. Oh, for the love of everything you have ever held dear, GO INTO A WILD SWEATY FRENZY OF WORRY. Be you, be all of you, the good, the bad, the Pakistan, pour the Pakistan all over you and trip, stumble and fall into this win. We can take it; we want it, we want all of it. We demand it, be Pakistan, be all the Pakistan you can be. Pakistan, Pakistan. 

Do you hear that heart beat? Pakistan, Pakistan, Pakistan, Pakistan, Pakistan, Pakistan, Pakistan, Pakistan, Pakistan, Pakistan, Pakistan, Pakistan, Pakistan, Pakistan, Pakistan, Pakistan, Pakistan, Pakistan, Pakistan, Pakistan, Pakistan, Pakistan, Pakistan, Pakistan, Pakistan, Pakistan, Pakistan, Pakistan, Pakistan, Pakistan, Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Pakistan. 

AAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAaaAaäääääääääääHhhhhHhHHHHhhhHHHH. 



> to see Azhar and Babar and Hafeez they are not standard cricketers look their body movements to playing shots THEY are worst even in under 19 level. We need to get rid of them ASAP if we hoping for 2019 WC.


I wont agree about Babar. He have decent foot movement, good hand to eye coordination and most importantly, a COOL HEAD above his shoulders. As long as he keeps rotating the strike he is good. Azhar is not even good for that and i have been crying about it for over an year. He needs to be thrown out.


----------



## maximuswarrior

Full credit to Pak team. Coming back after such a big loss in the first game is never easy. The game against SA was a difficult one. Everyone had written off Pakistan. Then, against SL everyone was certain that Pak was going to lose. We all know what happened.

LOL at the doubters and naysayers. They are all looking for an explanation, but don't have any. Pak should give 100% against England. Anything is possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

*GET READY FOR TOMORROW MATCH PAK vs England ..!! Dekh na Shaheeno0 K hath poun kis tarah Phool ty hai *


----------



## Green Arrow

Arsalan said:


> I pointed his "CAPTAINCY" problems not Batting performance, itni tu mujy b samj ha yaar cricket ke!!
> 
> His failed with CAPTAINCY for second time in three matches as far as i can see.
> 
> 
> Bat first? I think in order to win next match we might have to ask someone ELSE to bat for us altogether!



This is the only option we have that Pak has to bat first and put some good runs on the scoreboard otherwise the game will be over for Pakistan. Also I think It would be better if Hasan Ali joins Junaid Khan in opening the bowling attack while M Amir can be used in the middle over as he is more good in the middle period of the innings than in the first 10 overs. With the kind of form Hasan Ali is having now it is worth trying him as an opening bowler now.


----------



## WAJsal

I want to see Sarfaraz playing at number 5.

@Arsalan , happy because we won.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Kambojaric said:


> I am confused like the commentators, why he comes to bat so far down the order. Surely he should be the third or fourth man in? I know Hafeez and Malik are supposed to play the "stabilizing" role in the middle, but they clearly arent. Either introduce more new guys or move Sarfaraz up the order, so we dont have more of these last minute panic attack chases. The only reason we won yesterday was because Sri Lanka were horrendous in the field. Far from a convincing performance.


I doubt the leadership ability of Sarfraz . Captain need to be strict, aggressive, dominant at times like those of Imran and wasim. He seem too soft and cannot point fingers at those seniors who are proving as failure and his press conferences are bit funny

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Ahmed Shezad after watching Fakhar Zaman innings

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cerebrum@Assasin

WAJsal said:


> I want to see Sarfaraz playing at number 5.
> 
> @Arsalan , happy because we won.



I think he should play 1 down bcz of his ability to rotate the strike!!!


----------



## cerebrum@Assasin

ahmedlatif said:


> *GET READY FOR TOMORROW MATCH PAK vs England ..!! Dekh na Shaheeno0 K hath poun kis tarah Phool ty hai *



We will win IN SHA ALLAH


----------



## Safriz

ICC champions trophy 2013 . Semi final India vs Srilanka.
Tamil protesters storming the pitch in Cardiff 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## terry5

We'll win the Toss and bat first 
If we lose the toss we've lost .

We are going to the final


----------



## Arsalan

terry5 said:


> We'll win the Toss and bat first
> If we lose the toss we've lost .
> 
> We are going to the final


Even if we WIN the Toss i bet you that we will bowl first. Laga lo shart!!


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Arsalan said:


> Even if we WIN the Toss i bet you that we will bowl first. Laga lo shart!!


Rameez say Pakistan should bowl first
[Video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NirmalKrish

Pakistan should chase like in the last game! it will suit their game plan better, get the quicks to take out the top order cheaply and fight to the knuckle.


----------



## Arsalan

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Rameez say Pakistan should bowl first
> [Video]


Bowl FIRST?
REally?
Bowl first, request England not go go above 200 and then die trying to chase 200 in 50 overs?
Rameez Raja ko mein bara samjdar bnda samjta tha yaar!


----------



## Arsalan

terry5 said:


> We'll win the Toss and bat first
> If we lose the toss we've lost .
> 
> We are going to the final



HAN JEE???
Ho gai tasali???
 



Arsalan said:


> Even if we WIN the Toss i bet you that we will bowl first. Laga lo shart!!



*Gadhay bharti kiy hua haan sb management mein including Sarfaraz!!!*

Abhy chase krnay ka auqat ha hmari??

It will take a miracle and then some to win this one now. Idiots!

P.S. Amir is out with a back spasm.



Green Arrow said:


> This is the only option we have that Pak has to bat first and put some good runs on the scoreboard otherwise the game will be over for Pakistan. Also I think It would be better if Hasan Ali joins Junaid Khan in opening the bowling attack while M Amir can be used in the middle over as he is more good in the middle period of the innings than in the first 10 overs. With the kind of form Hasan Ali is having now it is worth trying him as an opening bowler now.


SEE!! Toss jeet gy and we are BOWLING first, Yes, since we are so cool at chasing a target. Yuppiee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hareeb

Match kis din ha pak ka?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Facebook786

Hareeb said:


> Match kis din ha pak ka?




19th ko Hai bhaijan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Worst selection ....You drop a promising young cricketer Faheem Ashraf and persisted with failed old ones Hafeez, Imad Wasim etc. It can't get bad than this especially when your main striker bowler Aamir is not playing as well because of injury.


----------



## Musafir117

Arsalan said:


> Even if we WIN the Toss i bet you that we will bowl first. Laga lo shart!!


I know you don't like it but it's another pressure tactic on to win or lose the toss, Well, Amir is unfit let's how much we giving them to chase.

Why Faheem Drop? WT


----------



## Facebook786

Amir is also out.who is going to bat for Pakistan now ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hareeb

Facebook786 said:


> 19th ko Hai bhaijan.


Thanks bhaiya.


----------



## Arsalan

Hareeb said:


> Match kis din ha pak ka?


Agli wali Champions Trophy ka poch rahy?
Abhi schedual ni aya! 



Hareeb said:


> Thanks bhaiya.


OO BAHI!!

AJ ha match, Toss ho gya ha, Pakistan have won the toss (most probably the only thing we could have won specially after that nightmare of a decision to bowl first)


----------



## pikkuboss

So, Pakistan choose to chase the run. 300 odd runs and Pakistan is out of the game.


----------



## Salza

Opt to bowl first is not a bad decision despite of our chasing skills. Reason is your primary strike bowler not fit for play today. Anyways I am still unable to digest dropping of Fahim Ashraf when you have much weaker players like Hafeez and Imad Wasim in the side.


----------



## Musafir117

Let's see Azhar Babar and Hafeez keya gull khilate hain. Low? Not out? Really?

That's how to bat in one day C.ye Azhar
LBW kha gaye


----------



## Hareeb

Arsalan said:


> Agli wali Champions Trophy ka poch rahy?
> Abhi schedual ni aya!
> 
> 
> OO BAHI!!
> 
> AJ ha match, Toss ho gya ha, Pakistan have won the toss (most probably the only thing we could have won specially after that nightmare of a decision to bowl first)


Bhai cricket ni dekhta.  Bilawaja ka time waste jb pata ha end main harna green shirts ne hi ha.
May the best team win.


----------



## Arsalan

Hareeb said:


> Bhai cricket ni dekhta.  Bilawaja ka time waste jb pata ha end main harna green shirts ne hi ha.
> May the best team win.


Buth naik kaam krty han Mashallah!! 
Dhoop mein bhe ni neklty ho gy, rang kala na ho jai??? 

Just kidding bro.

Yes, may be best team win. 
Being a Pakistani, no matter how much a bash them, in my heart i will always pray for them to win. Baki jo ho dekha jai ga.  

The match have started by the way. 



Salman Zahidi said:


> Opt to bowl first is not a bad decision despite of our chasing skills. Reason is your primary strike bowler not fit for play today. Anyways I am still unable to digest dropping of Fahim Ashraf when you have much weaker players like Hafeez and Imad Wasim in the side.


That "primanry strike bowler have taken two wickets this entire tournament. Majority of the wickets we took were in middle overs, 15-40. Amir or no amir, looking at how much our batting 5ucks, we should have batted, WITHOUT pressure, tried to get as many as possible and then backed our bowlers with excellent fielding. 

The only reason (in fact, dil ke tasali he ha) is that England have so much firepower when chasing no score would have been enough.



Kareem Roll said:


> *Why Amir out?*


Back Spasm.


----------



## Divergent

This England vs Pak match is testing my loyalties


----------



## Facebook786

One wicket down for England.


----------



## terry5

Great opening bowling so far Junaid and raes making it swing like Tarzan in the jungle 
Should have two of English out lbw very very unlucky 

If the ball hits the wickets it's out 
Review is a joke 

Wicket by human race good catch 

34-1 (6)


----------



## Hareeb

Arsalan said:


> Buth naik kaam krty han Mashallah!!
> Dhoop mein bhe ni neklty ho gy, rang kala na ho jai???
> 
> Just kidding bro.
> 
> Yes, may be best team win.
> Being a Pakistani, no matter how much a bash them, in my heart i will always pray for them to win. Baki jo ho dekha jai ga.
> 
> The match have started by the way.


Football lovers k liye bhi eik thread hona chahiye.



Arsalan said:


> Being a Pakistani, no matter how much a bash them, in my heart i will always pray for them to win. Baki jo ho dekha jai ga.


Zara dekh k kahen ghussey main tv na toor dena.


----------



## terry5

Baird toe should have been back in the pavilion 

Review systems flawed like a m....... !


----------



## Facebook786

Pakistan doing a good job of keeping it tight, making England wait for opportunities.


----------



## Divergent

Kareem Roll said:


> Be loyal to your mother Queen.
> 
> I never has / had any loyalty towards country I am living, I am and I will be proud Pakistani regardless of my passport.



Whatever.


----------



## Facebook786

If I would have been a Pakistani I would have prayed to bat them first. Anything above 260 or 70 is too much for Pakistan. I would have high hopes if they have scored 260 batting first. Chasing is too difficult for Pakistan as they are not psychologically strong and gives up easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Divergent

I will keep my inner thoughts to myself.


----------



## Arsalan

Hareeb said:


> Football lovers k liye bhi eik thread hona chahiye.
> 
> 
> Zara dekh k kahen ghussey main tv na toor dena.



https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/english-premier-league.441347/

Hoor kuch sady laik? 

In fact, we run a fantasy league over there as well if you play Fantasy Football League:
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/fantasy-premier-league-2016-2017.441359/



Many others are there as well. You can check in the Sports sections:
https://defence.pk/pdf/forums/sports.98/


----------



## Super Falcon

Umpires decision are very dodgy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

terry5 said:


> Great opening bowling so far Junaid and raes making it swing like Tarzan in the jungle
> Should have two of English out lbw very very unlucky
> 
> If the ball hits the wickets it's out
> Review is a joke
> 
> *Wicket by human race good catch *
> 
> 34-1 (6)




Can i PLEASEEE share this in stupid and funny section?


----------



## Divergent

Oh I just hope they win - 'they' I will keep to myself


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

Arsalan said:


> HAN JEE???
> Ho gai tasali???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gadhay bharti kiy hua haan sb management mein including Sarfaraz!!!*
> 
> Abhy chase krnay ka auqat ha hmari??
> 
> It will take a miracle and then some to win this one now. Idiots!
> 
> P.S. Amir is out with a back spasm.
> 
> 
> SEE!! Toss jeet gy and we are BOWLING first, Yes, since we are so cool at chasing a target. Yuppiee



AGREE ..!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Facebook786

Runs are coming easily for England. Sarfaraz will have to do think something out of the box.


----------



## H!TchHiker

England is playing so smooth ..6 runs per over without any risk...300 on the marks ..Dont know why sarfaraz choose to field...when we can not chase 230 easily..


----------



## Facebook786

H!TchHiker said:


> Dont know why sarfaraz choose to bat...when we can not chase 230 easily..



Chose to bat or bowl


----------



## Musafir117

H!TchHiker said:


> England is playing so smooth ..6 runs per over without any risk...300 on the marks ..Dont know why sarfaraz choose to bat...when we can not chase 230 easily..


If we bat first even BD out us in under 200 and very easy for other to chase. 
To chase a score still Sharam Haya nazar aajati hai. It's clean sign captain confident on bowling rather than Phatichar Azhar Babar and Hafeez.


----------



## H!TchHiker

Facebook786 said:


> Chose to bat or ball


yes fielding ..


----------



## Hareeb

Arsalan said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/english-premier-league.441347/
> 
> Hoor kuch sady laik?
> 
> In fact, we run a fantasy league over there as well if you play Fantasy Football League:
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/fantasy-premier-league-2016-2017.441359/
> 
> 
> 
> Many others are there as well. You can check in the Sports sections:
> https://defence.pk/pdf/forums/sports.98/


Allaw ho gaya. 
Never been to Sports section. Tried to findout in search option using keywords: *football* but wasnt able to find these threads.
Thank you so much Arsalan bhai.


----------



## H!TchHiker

Musafir117 said:


> If we bat first even BD out us in under 200 and very easy for other to chase.
> To chase a score still Sharam Haya nazar aajati hai. It's clean sign captain confident on bowling rather than Phatichar Azhar Babar and Hafeez.


they way they are taking 6 singles each over reflects poor bowling..


----------



## Facebook786

Bairstow gone


----------



## Salza

Arsalan said:


> That "primanry strike bowler have taken two wickets this entire tournament. Majority of the wickets we took were in middle overs, 15-40. Amir or no amir, looking at how much our batting 5ucks, we should have batted, WITHOUT pressure, tried to get as many as possible and then backed our bowlers with excellent fielding.
> 
> The only reason (in fact, dil ke tasali he ha) is that England have so much firepower when chasing no score would have been enough.



He is your most economical front line bowler. You need to look at over all picture. Junaid and Aamir are really good in pairs unlike Wahab Raiz or else. So its not always about one bowler, one compliment with another. More ever, Aamir can bat as well.


----------



## Musafir117

Sxity fielding nice drops Umpire said out 3rd umpire said no than Third Umpaire said no on a clean LBW. Lucky UK and finally another wicket needed badly.


----------



## Hareeb

Road to final. 
Kia lagta ha aaj iski manhoaiyat kaam ayeagi?


----------



## Arsalan

Salman Zahidi said:


> He is your most economical front line bowler. You need to look at over all picture. Junaid and Aamir are really good in pairs unlike Wahab Raiz or else. So its not always about one bowler, one compliment with another. More ever, Aamir can bat as well.


Wahab sucks! 
No doubt on the abilities of Amir, it is just that he is not clicking these few months now. The argument was that Pakistan is POOR at chasing and should have set up a total, EVEN without Amir.



Hareeb said:


> Allaw ho gaya.
> Never been to Sports section. Tried to findout in search option using keywords: *football* but wasnt able to find these threads.
> Thank you so much Arsalan bhai.


No problem.


On cricket, the match have entered the phase where we have been taking our wickets this tournament. 
Over 15-40! 

Lets see!

Any target around 230/240 will be MIGHTY difficult if the recent batting display are anything to go by!


----------



## Musafir117

H!TchHiker said:


> they way they are taking 6 singles each over reflects poor bowling..


O Bhai wo bhi khelne ae hain now run rate drop to 4:79 and Amir's unfit is also a factor he good in to sequeez runs.


----------



## Musafir117

Krishnam said:


> Pak surely gonna lose . They can't chase anything more than 100 against england .
> Goodbye pakistan


FO Indian. Munh acha nahi wese hi baat

Umpaires are high on something


----------



## Max

Root gone.


----------



## Musafir117

That's an important wicket we get


----------



## Max

Morgan departs.


----------



## Hareeb

Arsalan said:


> On cricket, the match have entered the phase where we have been taking our wickets this tournament.
> Over 15-40!
> 
> Lets see!
> 
> Any target around 230/240 will be MIGHTY difficult if the recent batting display are anything to go by!


Lets pray for green shirts. 



Kareem Roll said:


> I don't think so since she forgets to wear her shades.


Shades or no shades, her manhosiyat remains constant.

First this:





Then:




And now: (Road to final) 





A very special thanks to our emerging national hero, Zainab Abbas, cuz of her, Pakistan team made it to semi-final. #Respect


----------



## Musafir117

Morgan out


----------



## terry5

Arsalan said:


> Can i PLEASEEE share this in stupid and funny section?



I think you should put yourself in there lol 


There dream is to bowl like us


----------



## Divergent

Come on (won't mention the name) !!


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

True xD


----------



## terry5

Divergent1 said:


> Come on (won't mention the name) !!



Hello Amir Khan ?


----------



## Divergent

terry5 said:


> Hello Amir Khan ?



Amid Khan?


----------



## darksider

0uttttttttttt


----------



## NeonNinja

Buttler Gone


----------



## Darth Vader

LAST match SL player went out for piss got Out in next Ball
Same happened to England player today

So Hope next team does that again give extra wicket to Pak


----------



## Facebook786

Aaj ghar ka bedi lanka dhayega


----------



## xyxmt

well boys you are getting Wasim Akram Version 2 in the making


----------



## terry5

Divergent1 said:


> Amid Khan?



lol

Lots of Indians in the crowd supporting England 
Hmm ? Lol


----------



## Zibago

terry5 said:


> lol
> 
> Lots of Indians in the crowd supporting England
> Hmm ? Lol


Ask 
@Kaptaan


----------



## terry5

They're dream is to bowl like us . 

Never have never will .


----------



## litman

final will be between pak and bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Zibago said:


> Ask
> @Kaptaan



Hahahaha all the way from Ganga land haha


----------



## terry5

Krishnam said:


> Current Indian bowling is far superior to pakistan's .



Indian bowlings boring man 

Not a patch on ours 
As Ravi shastri said 
It seems if you shake a tree in Pakistan a fast bowler drops out 
Where do they keep producing bowler after bowler

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Divergent

terry5 said:


> lol
> 
> Lots of Indians in the crowd supporting England
> Hmm ? Lol



I'm not an Indian.


----------



## darksider

Moeen ouut 
Super catch


----------



## Musafir117

The best might be around 270 and that's a reasonable one to chase for a " normal " team
England 162/6 in 38.3


----------



## terry5

Prop prop prop 
Booooom

162-6 boy I boy


----------



## Darth Vader

Out


----------



## Ashesh

India Vs. Pakistan final is on the card(s)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Divergent1 said:


> I'm not an Indian.


Joking

Beautiful catch


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Let's just hope the batting doesn't screw up big time. England isn't Sri Lanka.


----------



## Zibago

Musafir117 said:


> The best might be around 270 and that's a reasonable one to chase for a " normal " team
> England 162/6 in 38.3


I dont think 240+ would be easy for England to make

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Musafir117 said:


> The best might be around 270 and that's a reasonable one to chase for a " normal " team
> England 162/6 in 38.3


target should be less then 220 considering our Great batting lineup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Ashesh said:


> India Vs. Pakistan final is on the card(s)


I'd like to see pakistan vs toygers


----------



## H!TchHiker

Agar 240 say ziada ban rahay hain tu jitnay bhi hojaen... sab brabar hy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Zibago said:


> I dont think 240+ would be easy for England to make


I said ". Best " might be and if two quick gone to reach 200 is difficult for Gora.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

*‏یااللہ آج کے میچ میں ان پراسرار قوتوں کو پهر بهیج جہنوں نے سری لنکن ٹیم کو آدهے گهنٹے کے لیئے اندها کردیا تها*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117

Narendra Trump said:


> target should be less then 220 considering our Great batting lineup


Boys trying hard let see!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Krishnam said:


> Still doesn't mean current pakistani bowling line up is better than India's .
> In this champions trophy , India has restricted opposition teams for less than 200 on 4 occasions out of 5 matches we have played( including practice games ).
> So Indian bowling gets the job done more often than not while pakistani bowling is all about individual brilliance not collective performance.



Please ....

Hassan 9 wickets
Junaid 7 wickets


Kumar 4 wickets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darth Vader

Hafeez need to go bit more aggressive to make Sure , other side doesn't go 220+


----------



## NeonNinja

out out out


----------



## Darth Vader

7 out


----------



## Syed Asif Bukhari

Mind blowing fielding


----------



## Musafir117

Run out!


----------



## terry5

Go on Pakistan you beautiful 
181-7 wahey


----------



## terry5

Question for Indians

Who you want to win ?


----------



## Divergent

I'm not watching this match. Just let us know whose in the lead. I'm going to celebrate the victory privately and unannounced this time


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Awan68

Krishnam said:


> Still doesn't mean current pakistani bowling line up is better than India's .
> In this champions trophy , India has restricted opposition teams for less than 200 on 4 occasions out of 5 matches we have played( including practice games ).
> So Indian bowling gets the job done more often than not while pakistani bowling is all about individual brilliance not collective performance.


Shut up idiot, u sound pathetic seriously, ur bowlers just dont have the legs to match pakistani bowlers, so live with it and first try to produce a bowler that bowls above 145 k, u knw they seem to grow on trees here in pak...ur sounding like bangladesh here.....2-3 good performances and u reach the moon lol...


----------



## Whitefalcon90

Pakistan going to win the trophy. India wont make it, bangladesh will beat them tomorrow. India is a pretender.


----------



## Crixus

Wow Pakistani team really giving hard time to brits


----------



## Arsalan

terry5 said:


> I think you should put yourself in there lol
> 
> 
> There dream is to bowl like us



And our dream is to BAT!! Like anyone for that matter!

Great bowling by Pakistan. If we can restrict them to 210-220 may be we have a half-decent chance.

As i told you, we would have bowled even if we win the toss. See that is exactly what happened. 


AND you missed the point my friend


terry5 said:


> Wicket by *human race* good catch
> 
> 34-1 (6)


Its Rumman Raees!!!
Auto Correct at work?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Narendra Trump said:


> I'd like to see pakistan vs toygers



We won't lose to Lungi's, but Pakistan can still lose this match.


----------



## terry5

Narendra Trump said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Look at vaughns face haha


----------



## H!TchHiker

Whitefalcon90 said:


> Pakistan going to win the trophy. India wont make it, bangladesh will beat them tomorrow. India is a pretender.


LOL..Pahly aj to jeet lain...Our batting is fully competent to loose the matches


----------



## terry5

Krishnam said:


> Pakistan . Will make our job easier in the final



Coward hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Ashesh said:


> We won't lose to Lungi's, but Pakistan can still lose this match.


ok as you wish


----------



## Arsalan

Krishnam said:


> Current Indian bowling is far superior to pakistan's .


OK this waas a joke!!
Say all you want to about our batting but BOWLING?
You must be kidding, those skinny bowlers you call your pace attack are just . . . .. . . .

Leave it,
Pakistan doing well today,,,, so far!!



terry5 said:


> Please ....
> 
> Hassan 9 wickets
> Junaid 7 wickets
> 
> 
> Kumar 4 wickets


And juniad got those in two matches right?


----------



## Musafir117

Suprub bowling by Shaheens It's a dead straight pitch heaven for batsman. 
@Zibago if today Azhar Hafeez and Babar fail I stop watching cricket till some replacement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## G0dfather

terry5 said:


> Question for Indians
> 
> Who you want to win ?



Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whitefalcon90

H!TchHiker said:


> LOL..Pahly aj to jeet lain...Our batting is fully competent to loose the matches



Grow some balls and have faith in your team.


----------



## G0dfather

Inshaallah we will see another Ind vs Pak in finals.


----------



## darksider

Stokes out


----------



## StraightShooter

Pakistan vs Bangladesh final in the making.. Who will Indian fans support ? Obviously Bangla Tigers.. Joy Bangla

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Turingsage

terry5 said:


> Question for Indians
> 
> Who you want to win ?




Pakistan without a doubt. That was my wish from before the first ball was bowled.
So we can have a India Pakistan final. Finally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874956977205637120

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## trident2010

Go Pak 

Goro ki kehke li

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

201/8 in 47.5 overs Hassan got another wicket.

Ink


Narendra Trump said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874956977205637120


inki tou kall Bengali lein ge Mosli kha ke


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Musafir117 said:


> Suprub bowling by Shaheens It's a dead straight pitch heaven for batsman.
> @Zibago if today Azhar Hafeez and Babar fail I stop watching cricket till some replacement


looks like we can restrict them under 220

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

G0dfather said:


> Inshaallah we will see another Ind vs Pak in finals.



Baray sianay ho


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874975323577753600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874974695585714176

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

All out for 211@Arslan Bhai decide field first yet prove Sarfraz's wise decision

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

Krishnam said:


> No need to be abusive fool . Current Pakistani bowlers are shitty compared to pak bowlers of yesteryears . And both umesh yadav and bumrah have bowled consistently above 145 kph in this CT while your bowlers have been bowling at 130.
> Just compare Indian pacers and pakee bowlers like hassan ali and amir and see who looks skinnier . Its not just 2-3 good performances , we are the no. 1 odi team . On the other hand pakistan reached the semis only because of rain otherwise they would be back in pakistan.


O bhai bas kar ja, shodi qoum, inferiority complex ke mary hue, comparing indian bowlers to pakistani ones is like comparing a rickshaw to a bugati, hasan, amir and junaid are all consistent above 145 while bumrah or whatever are mediocre medium pacers who wouldnt even be selected in domestic teams here in pakistan, hasan ali is the leading wicket taker uptil now in this tournament while no indian bowler is even in the top ten lol sehwag ke chawlen sun sun ke pagal ho gae ho sary bc...


----------



## G0dfather

Spring Onion said:


> Baray sianay ho



Aapse he seekha hai.


----------



## Spring Onion

Kareem Roll said:


> 212 to win.



welcome to the forum. are you Pathan?



G0dfather said:


> Aapse he seekha hai.




ooo g hum numanay log hain. wesay Pakistani batting pe na rehna hahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Musafir117 said:


> inki tou kall Bengali lein ge Mosli kha ke


I want to see this again

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874977871017549824

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Zibago said:


> I want to see this again


 if we win tomorrow, I will be happy and will not care about final

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

BDforever said:


> if we win tomorrow, I will be happy and will not care about final


I want BD Pak final

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874973530655535104and the butthurt continues

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874973933778370560


----------



## AUz

Pakistan's weakest EVER bowling attack is still probably the best in the entire tournament 

....But our batting is worst. More so than even Bangladesh.

So fingers crossed. Lets see what happens.

This is literally the weakest ever Pakistani team in my life-team. If they make it to the finals, it'll be quite an achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

can you believe the match was in england??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

I have a feeling if Pakistan wins this match, BCCI and ICC would try their best to arrange an Indo-Pak final. Cricket has become a sport of greed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Narendra Trump said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874973530655535104and the butthurt continues
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874973933778370560


Hassan is so passionate and really use brain instead of speed sometime. 


BDforever said:


> if we win tomorrow, I will be happy and will not care about final


Rulla diya zalim BDforever ao ek hug ho jae

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

BDforever said:


> if we win tomorrow, I will be happy and will not care about final


We all remember how BD team lost on purpose againt India in Asia cup?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aakash_2410

Narendra Trump said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874956977205637120



This 'Sneha Kaul' is white with blonde hair, drives a left hand drive car in India, reads and understands Urdu alphabet very well, describes Kashmir as 'IOK' despite being Hindu and is suspiciously pro-Pakistani.

Yeah, seems very legit (Y)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Pakistan won the toss. Good decision to bowl first as bowlers done their job even without amir. Now job is half done. Dont be excited yet as Pakistan batting is as fragile as it get under presssure . They would badly need some partnership and they win if play 50 overs


----------



## Areesh

Krishnam said:


> Sahi kaha , tumhara chutyapa duniya ke saamne lane ka kaam



Aur us main bhi nakaam.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

The kaptaan has said it

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874967406824886272


----------



## Green Arrow

Now fucking chase it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

aakash_2410 said:


> This 'Sneha Kaul' is white with blonde hair, drives a left hand drive car in India, reads and understands Urdu alphabet very well, describes Kashmir as 'IOK' despite being Hindu and is suspiciously pro-Pakistani.
> 
> Yeah, seems very legit (Y)


and this is enough to open the eyes of brain dead bakt Chaddies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Azhar Ali should stop playing dots over dots which create pressure on non striker and incoming batsman

Ball on pads Azhar Ali keep blocking which other team players flick it for singles to rotate the strike

Brisk start is very very important because if we get a good start it will ease a pressure 

Hafeez has to play out of skin and baber should stop the madness 

Hope we get few drop chances I hope and wish some one take a responsibility we will win easily


----------



## Spring Onion

Kareem Roll said:


> Te Pashto vaily shay?
> Mata lagha wadaira vailey shay.
> Mata Punjabi Da.
> From Lahore living in Australia.
> 
> Za Lahore tazum this eid after 8 years



hahahaha I asked because people of KPK pronounce cream roll as Kareem Role even if we have a PhD degree hehehehehe

Good welcome to Pakistan. jum jum ao

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Species said:


> I have a feeling if Pakistan wins this match, BCCI and ICC would try their best to arrange an Indo-Pak final. Cricket has become a sport of greed.



BD should be given a chance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Krishnam said:


> Nahi bhai , safal



Safal nahi chutyapa. Tumhara to national hobby hai.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Soumitra said:


> Photoshop War has started



I will just leave this here ....


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Kareem Roll said:


> My match teacher (a Pathan) in class nine used to call me Kareem Roll and bet me if I pass 10 exams with more than 40%, I passed board exams especially math with 75% marks and went to his home and ask for my wining instead he gave me a plate full of Kareem rolls.


We will offer you more cream rolls, pastry and jalebyaan if Pakistsn manage to win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Go Pakistan go....this is a huge chance ...all the best to our team from millions of Pakistanis back home.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

I am rooting for Pakistan in this Semi-final match! India vs Pakistan finals are SUPER fun, especially on PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aakash_2410

Some of our friends have very selective memory. They keep forgetting how the best bowling attack in the world was smashed all over the part by skinny, vegetarian Indians only a couple of weeks ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

*any good stream ?????????????*


----------



## Major Sam

Imran Khan said:


> *any good stream ?????????????*


try crichd.com


----------



## Turingsage

Imran Khan said:


> *any good stream ?????????????*



http://cdn1.crichd.be/sky-sports-2-live-streaming?c=skysp2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Imran Khan said:


> *any good stream ?????????????*


Try this... 
http://www.hotstar.com/sports/cricket/icc-champions-trophy-2017/m181418/live-streaming/2001702437

Remember, it is 5 minutes delayed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

for Pakistan in HD


----------



## darksider

Azhar again playing dot game.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

'Jeeve Jeeve Pakistan!' Pakistani fans being loud and clear


----------



## Areesh

Krishnam said:


> Lagta hai bhai tu abhi bhi gussa hai ki tere gharwale india chhod ke chale gaye 47 me



Jal teri rahi hai aur ghussa main hun.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Areesh said:


> Jal teri rahi hai aur ghussa main hun.


Cricket dekho janaab, Jhagde ke liye poora forum pada hai.


----------



## Musafir117

See that dumb Azhar 8 in 23 balls and how missing the balls STUPIDDDDDDD


----------



## Turingsage

Musafir117 said:


> See that dumb Azhar 8 in 23 balls and how missing the balls STUPIDDDDDDD



he is missing because of some quality bowling.


----------



## Ashesh

Musafir117 said:


> See that dumb Azhar 8 in 23 balls and how missing the balls STUPIDDDDDDD



Four by him! 

PS: Why Amir not playing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Ashesh said:


> Four by him!
> 
> PS: Why Amir not playing?


Dhara oil? Are you into cooking or something?


----------



## Ashesh

EndangeredSpecies said:


> Dhara oil? Are you into cooking or something?



Not really. The Profile Pic is dedicated to Fake Major @Dhara


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Ashesh said:


> Not really. The Profile Pic is dedicated to Fake Major @Dhara


Oh another Khali-sthani on PDF. Fry him


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

EndangeredSpecies said:


> Oh another Khalisthani on PDF. Fry him



He's been banned.


----------



## Zibago

azhar ali test khelney aya hy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## G0dfather

Ashesh said:


> He's been banned.



When?? Why??


----------



## Reichsmarschall

run out chance

looks like this azhar Ali is there for playing day match


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Ashesh said:


> He's been banned.



Japanee Khalisthanee? 

Patthe nu Kaneda Bhejo!


----------



## Ashesh

G0dfather said:


> When?? Why??



Apparently, he was here to do Propaganda during Operation BlueStar Anniversary and now Gone! 

On Topic: Pakistan cursing along.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Ashesh said:


> On Topic: Pakistan cursing along.


My best wishes with our Pakistani comrades for this match


----------



## Ashesh

EndangeredSpecies said:


> Japanee Khalisthanee?
> 
> Patthe nu Kaneda Bhejo!



Ya. Leave it Veere. Let's not derail this thread further & DISCUSS CRICKET


----------



## lastone

If Pakistan wins today , might as well as give the trophy to India.
Half empty stands in a semifinal , of a tournament costing 150 m pounds to host by england.
With the rains and apathy all around , no more tournaments in england.


----------



## Kesang

Pakistani openers started well in all three group stage matches but they collapse everytime. We shouldn't rule out England that easily


----------



## Ashesh

EndangeredSpecies said:


> My best wishes with our Pakistani comrades for this match



Mine Too! I want Asian Teams to do well against Brithishers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## G0dfather

Ashesh said:


> Apparently, he was here to do Propaganda during Operation BlueStar Anniversary and now Gone!
> 
> On Topic: Pakistan cursing along.



But mods were distributing certificate of genuineness to that guy, one was even ready to publish his story in some journal.


----------



## Musafir117

Ashesh said:


> Four by him!
> 
> PS: Why Amir not playing?


Some back pain problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

G0dfather said:


> But mods were distributing certificate of genuineness to that guy, one was even ready to publish his story in some journal.



Leave it Bro! Let's celebrate Cricket!


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

English players looking irritated.


----------



## Musafir117

Zibago said:


> azhar ali test khelney aya hy


Esa pressure mein khelta hai ke partner bhi pressure mein aa jae

Six by Azhar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Congrats to Pakistan on todays victory. Now its India's turn to do some tiger hunting tomorrow.


----------



## G0dfather

Solid start by Pak openers

79/0 after 13.2 overs

CRR 5.92 
RRR 3.62


----------



## Reichsmarschall

GOod batting by both openers


----------



## Species

EndangeredSpecies said:


> Reported for blood and gore



Lol, first post a graphic image on a national symbol of a country and then accuse others of gore! Typical Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

its going it be a great match india pakistan.

we will eat bangladesh alive. enough of their shenanigans.

but pakistan they bloody deserve lot of respect. india needs to give more than its metal because pakistan surely will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Have to give it to the Pakistanis....Never Give Up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

duhastmish said:


> its going it be a great match india pakistan.
> 
> we will eat bangladesh alive. enough of their shenanigans.
> 
> but pakistan they bloody deserve lot of respect. india needs to give more than its metal because pakistan surely will.


True True. Hunting some paper tigers tomorrow. Will be fun.


----------



## duhastmish

i was always supporting Pakistan after india. but even i am shocked at their fighting skills.
god bless if they had a little support from icc they would have been something else like in past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

duhastmish said:


> i was always supporting Pakistan after india. but even i am shocked at their fighting skills.
> god bless if they had a little support from icc they would have been something else like in past.


Yes! the way they carried the series is remarkable. They played against all odds.


----------



## Musafir117

Congrats Fakhar another brilliant 50! Shehzad ki chutti karne pe thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## duhastmish

EndangeredSpecies said:


> Yes! the way they carried the series is remarkable. They played against all odds.


they have single handed fought one sided only based on their bowling.

their batting is pathetic and fielding is worst. but their bowlers dont spare an inch.


----------



## BDforever

Musafir117 said:


> Congrats Fakhar another brilliant 50! Shehzad ki chutti karne pe thanks


he is better batsman than Sarjeel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Musafir117 said:


> Congrats Fakhar another brilliant 50! Shehzad ki chutti karne pe thanks


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Congrats boys for 100 runs partnership


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

duhastmish said:


> they have single handed fought one sided only based on their bowling.
> 
> their batting is pathetic and fielding is worst. but their bowlers dont spare an inch.


Today they are playing a very very sensible cricket in batting department. No unnecessary risk, no opportunity left as well.

Unlike BD who rely only on luck, Pakistani cricket has real class.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Credit card should be given to opener for making it to 100 

Long time waiting to see this

Azar got courage from fakhar..how one man can change the mindset of batsman


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Any bets if these two will carry the team to victory?


----------



## xyxmt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

see new players of Pakistan changed the team, pakistan was stuck with some old members for no reason even though they were not performing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

The queen , prince Charles , prince harry William and Phillip tony Blair James Bond Harry Potter the Beatles your boys are getting murdered 


Hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

ruman raees has got talent . he can be a permanent replacement for the greatest fast bowler of the cricket history , the legendary wahab riaz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

EndangeredSpecies said:


> Any bets if these two will carry the team to victory?



Any bets Pak loses lol


----------



## litman

azhar made 50 too


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Tomorrow's opponent for India! 







terry5 said:


> Any bets Pak loses lol


Naah! Even devil himself cann't make Pak loose this match


----------



## terry5

Azhar 50


----------



## Divergent

Azhar Ali completes his 50s


----------



## litman

fakhar out. now england has a chance. pak real batsmen are coming to the field. match may get interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Turingsage

Surely not even the most accident prone team can lose from this position. Even with that loss of first wicket.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Turingsage said:


> Surely not even the most accident prone team can lose from this position. Even with that loss of first wicket.


everything can happen in our case


----------



## Divergent

My previous post does NOT mean I am taking sides *coughs* just appreciating effort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

I got it


----------



## H!TchHiker

Turingsage said:


> Surely not even the most accident prone team can lose from this position. Even with that loss of first wicket.


don't underestimate our batting can do anything anytime..


----------



## duhastmish

H!TchHiker said:


> don't underestimate our batting can do anything anytime..


you have mohammad amir. he can bat it out for win.


----------



## Divergent

Narendra Trump said:


> I got it



Is that you


----------



## H!TchHiker

duhastmish said:


> you have mohammad amir. he can bat it out for win.


he is not in the team today..


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

England is misfielding and giving wides very liberally. I doubt they are playing to win anymore.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

stupid PTI supporters

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874956398915981313

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

final is on what day?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*England 211 (49.5 over)
Pakistan 138/1 (23.6 over)

*
Pakistan require another 74 runs with 9 wickets and 26.0 overs remaining


​

Fakhar Zaman was full of attacking intent as Pakistan chased 212, England v Pakistan


----------



## pikkuboss

Go Pakistan go... Trash these english colonizers in their home ground...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Areesh

EndangeredSpecies said:


> England is misfielding and giving wides very liberally. I doubt they are playing to win anymore.



Pressure



duhastmish said:


> final is on what day?



Sunday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Never heard a more coconut commentator from the sub continent than rameez .

Sounds hurt Englands losing


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875008151271206912 tonight it gonna be lots of fun trolling these bhartees


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874981773679001600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874917457634447362


----------



## ghazi52

​

Sub fielder Ahmed Shahzad's direct hit removed Adil Rashid, England vs Pakistan,



​

Moeen Ali was caught hooking, England v Pakistan, Champions Trophy, 1st semi-final,


----------



## terry5

Have started thinking who to face in the final .


For about half a second hahaha

India we ready


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Reichsmarschall

EndangeredSpecies said:


> Try this...
> http://www.hotstar.com/sports/cricket/icc-champions-trophy-2017/m181418/live-streaming/2001702437
> 
> Remember, it is 5 minutes delayed.


looks like this site is not available in pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

*England 211 (49.5 over)
Pakistan 149/1 (26.0 over)*

Pakistan require another 63 runs with 9 wickets and 24.0 overs remaining

Pakistan RR 5.73
Last 5 ovs 31/1 RR 6.20

*Required RR 2.62*

England RR 4.23


----------



## SQ8

Someone has replaced the Pakistani opening lineup with clones- they have not collapsed yet- it is unnatural

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hareeb

Narendra Trump said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875008151271206912 tonight it gonna be lots of fun trolling these bhartees
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874981773679001600
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874917457634447362


Bilkul sahi. Aaj iski kutton wali hone ja rahi ha.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Divergent1 said:


> Is that you


moeen Ali and Yahya Hussaini


----------



## terry5

Azhar for a hundred 
Come on let's thrash them


----------



## baajey

pakistan is unbelievable.
they just got out of their cocoons.
dying for an indo pak final.


----------



## Ashesh

terry5 said:


> Azhar for a hundred
> Come on let's thrash them



Azhar is by far your BEST Batsman, but most of the Pakistani Members here Curse him. 

Edit : Babar Azam is also Class act.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Narendra Trump said:


> looks like this site is not available in pakistan
> View attachment 403598

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Live

http://embedstream.com/live-cricket-stream-embedstream.php


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Major Sam said:


>


thanks PTV Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pikkuboss

Cricket is now South Asian thing with India leading it, followed by Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

​

Star man: Hasan Ali enjoys the moment, England v Pakistan,


----------



## Reichsmarschall

England Supporters be like

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Turingsage

less than 50 required and a huge number of overs remaining. England have been thrashed.


----------



## terry5

Sunday weather forecast is hot clear skies 30 degrees


----------



## pikkuboss

terry5 said:


> Sunday weather forecast is hot clear skies 30 degrees


What is tomorrow's weather forecast?


----------



## ghazi52

*England 211 (49.5 over)
Pakistan 166/1 (30.0 over)
*
Pakistan require another 46 runs with 9 wickets and 20.0 overs remaining


----------



## terry5




----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875012684764241920


----------



## monitor

I am dreaming a Pakistan VS Bangladesh ICC champion trophy final .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reichsmarschall

waiting for Mayanti langer to delete her account

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875012416060489728

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Musafir117

Thanks God we won the toss
Thanks Sarfraz to decide bowl first
Thanks Pakistani bowlers to bond England 211
Thanks Fakhar for second 50 
Other are just taking advantage of all above

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terry5

pikkuboss said:


> What is tomorrow's weather forecast?



Warm no rain 
Like today but bit cooler


----------



## Super Falcon

Mayanti Langer herself has big question mark on her anchor ship Pak put big fives in her face she can't even forget


----------



## Salza

Darnnnn Azhar missed a century ...nevertheless a great innings ...Almost there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5

Narendra Trump said:


> waiting for Mayanti langer to delete her account
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875012416060489728



Nice name...... maanthi langar lol


----------



## Levina

@WAJsal 

Like Nostradamus I had predicted this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

​

Jos Buttler pulled off a smart stumping to remove Fakhar Zaman,

*England 211 (49.5 over)
Pakistan 173/2 (32.2 over)*


----------



## Reichsmarschall

What a stupid shot selection by azhar


----------



## terry5

Azhar gone
Will we collapse ?


----------



## BDforever

Super Falcon said:


> Mayanti Langer herself has big question mark on her anchor ship Pak put big fives in her face she can't even forget


that is not her original account


----------



## Salza

Walking wicket your highness Hafeez at the crease ...let's see for how long he survives ..
.I give him 10 mins ...yup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## King Slayer

terry5 said:


> Azhar gone
> Will we collapse ?


No we won't it's our match


----------



## Darth Vader

Enjoying Pakistani Batting after ages

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Salza

Hahaha Hafeez stumping missed ..for this asshole even 10 mins are more than enough


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Salman Zahidi said:


> Walking wicket your highness Hafeez at the crease ...let's see for how long he survives ..
> .I give him 10 mins ...yup


He just smashed a six


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Narendra Trump said:


> tonight it gonna be lots of fun trolling these bhartees


Most of the Indians in this forum are supporting Pakistan in this match.


----------



## ashok321

Arey bhai final me wo kaun dono ayenge? 

Do bhai jo mele me gum hue th-ey....now keep guessing who they were..


----------



## Musafir117

Action dekho dramme ke @hafeez


----------



## Reichsmarschall

EndangeredSpecies said:


> Most of the Indians in this forum are supporting Pakistan in this match.


not on this forum but those Twitter experts I've mentioned above


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Narendra Trump said:


> not on this forum but those Twitter experts I've mentioned above


Feel free! Twitterati are fair game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

This has been very clinical performance by Pakistan. Tournament favorite England at their home ground have been thrashed badly. Pakistan seems to be a different team and certainly now can win the tournament even against their old nemesis India.


----------



## terry5

Hassan Ali will win golden bowler of the championship.

Only Junaid can stop him 

To the indian poster who stated indias bowlers have bowled better this tournament


----------



## ashok321

I am lil high on my 3rd Carlsberg in my room facing the sea....My vacation continues...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Janaab hearing 'Pakistan Zindabaad' and 'Jeeve Jeeve Pakistan' a lot. Pakistani crowd know how to cheer!


----------



## terry5

Salman Zahidi said:


> This has been very clinical performance by Pakistan. Tournament favorite England at their home ground have been thrashed badly. Pakistan seems to be a different team and certainly now can win the tournament even against their old nemesis India.



They not playing in England



ashok321 said:


> I am lil high on my 3rd Carlsberg in my room facing the sea....My vacation continues...



Lol


----------



## Deutsche Wehrmacht

India will defeat Bangladesh in semi-final and will defeat pakistan in final.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Free hit

and its six!!!!


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Sleep well Indian Team! Tomorrow sher ka shikar karna hai!


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Deutsche Wehrmacht said:


> India will defeat Bangladesh in semi-final and will defeat pakistan in final.


ok Dean Winchester


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Deutsche Wehrmacht said:


> India will defeat Bangladesh in semi-final and will defeat pakistan in final.


I do not care who beats who in the finals. India vs Pakistan final is super fun watching, especially when it is also covered in this forum


----------



## Turingsage

10 runs to win


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

206 .. just need one more six! Finish it in style Pakistan!


----------



## Salza

At ak 47 style ..

Dhuzzzzz Dhuzzzzz dhuuzzzzz Dhuzzzzz

Celebration time ........guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*England 211 (49.5 over)
Pakistan 202/2 (36.0 over)
*
Pakistan require another 10 runs with 8 wickets and 14.0 overs remaining

Pakistan RR 5.61
Last 5 ovs 33/1 RR 6.60

Required RR 0.71

England RR 4.23


----------



## Reichsmarschall

just a six more to go C'mon boys


----------



## BDforever

Congratulation Pakistani brothers  I hope we can meet in final and have fun

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Salza

Victoryyyyyyy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terry5

Bwahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trisonics

Narendra Trump said:


> waiting for Mayanti langer to delete her account
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875012416060489728


This is fake. Obsessive Pakistani have stooped t new lows.

This is her real account
https://twitter.com/MayantiLanger_B?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


----------



## Reichsmarschall

we did it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pikkuboss

Nobody can beat Dhoni in finishing in style.


----------



## ghazi52

*England 211 (49.5 over)
Pakistan 215/2 (37.1 over)*

Pakistan won by 8 wickets (with 77 balls remaining)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

3 subcontinent teams left in the CT bow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Trisonics said:


> This is fake. Obsessive Pakistani have stooped t new lows.
> 
> This is her real account
> https://twitter.com/MayantiLanger_B?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


lol the user is still pakistan obsessed bakht who have no shame whatsoever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darth Vader

Pak in Final


----------



## terry5

Congratulations people 

Thrashed them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## litman

england should play only with minnows like SA and aus. they are no match to world class teams like pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

​
‹›
Fakhar Zaman made his second consecutive fifty, England v Pakistan,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Bahut Bahut badhai! Pakistani team rose like a Phoenix after getting burn down by India in the first match.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SabzShaheen

Mubarak ho aap sab ko. Aaj Pakistan ne zabardast kayla.



terry5 said:


> View attachment 403605
> Congratulations people
> 
> Thrashed them
> 
> View attachment 403606



Ugh you _had _to post this while some of us are fasting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

hassan Ali is man of the match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Congrats to all 
Hope to see BD in Final @BDforever
Man of the Match Hassan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Narendra Trump said:


> lol the user is still pakistan obsessed bakht who have no shame whatsoever


Who knows it may be Bangladeshi trolling both Indians and Pakistani.


----------



## StraightShooter

Congratulations! Pakistan.

All remaining teams are from the subcontinent.

Subcontinent team wins the Champions Trophy 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jermankill

Congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Musafir117 said:


> Congrats to all
> Hope to see BD in Final @BDforever
> Man of the Match Hassan


thanks


----------



## MilSpec

Well Played Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## litman

advance congratulations to india but hats off to pak. a team just made it to CT is now in the final.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875024118445297666

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

litman said:


> *advance congratulations to india* but hats off to pak. a team just made it to CT is now in the final.


  just want to go final

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Royal Navy sended to the bottom of the Sea


----------



## Kambojaric

Damn that was one sided. Even as a Pak fan it got boring.


----------



## litman

BDforever said:


> just want to go final


then do an upset as we have done twice in the CT so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Canuck786

litman said:


> then do an upset as we have done twice in the CT so far.



Ameen! Sum Ameen!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

We did it guys, we did it and how!
Congrats everyone!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Congrats to all. Hope that performance may remain consistent. Best of luck Team Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Musafir117

BDforever said:


> just want to go final


We be here tomorrow for morally back, Eid e Qurban a lit away Ek kall kat dou

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

I will be buying the one day pass from Sky sports for the Final

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baajey

pakistan ko mouka mouka badhai......if there are no upsets


----------



## ghazi52

Best of luck Team Pakistan.


----------



## BDforever

The Eagle said:


> Congrats to all. Hope that performance may remain consistent. Best of luck Team Pakistan.


thora dua kariye ji hamare lia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall




----------



## Turingsage

Kareem Roll said:


> Indian right now, after this match
> 
> They already started Poja that they won the toss and gave Pakistan to bat first.
> 
> ,



Pakistan won the toss. India batted first 319 for 3 wickets and Pakistan 164 for 9 just a few days ago. just a few days ago, surely even your very selective memory can retain such simple facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baby Leone

Hassan ali...he has became so hot wow....he is my new crush.


----------



## Turingsage

Kareem Roll said:


> Every day is another day just to refresh your memories my Bakht friend we won the most matches against you.


Indeed, and you will surely find that out in the final.


----------



## scorpionx

BDforever said:


> just want to go final


Kaal agar hume haraya to Bangladesh aake pitenge..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

scorpionx said:


> Kaal agar hume haraya to Bangladesh aake pitenge..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

scorpionx said:


> Kaal agar hume haraya to Bangladesh aake pitenge..


Agar woh na ay to app pitenge ga lol. 
Joke aside all my predictions lately are turning to be false regarding Pakistan and i just hope and pray my last prediction that India will win the Chanpions trophy also turns out to be "FALSE"

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## ghazi52

ICC Champions Trophy 2017 Begins!
CrickHIT for Six in today's #Cricket #GoogleDoodle!
GOOGLE.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpionx

IceCold said:


> Agar woh na ay to app pitenge ga lol.
> Joke aside all my predictions lately are turning to be false regarding Pakistan and i just hope and pray my last prediction that India will win the Chanpions trophy also turns out to be "FALSE"


Pakistan really won the hearts in this tournament. Not even the most optimistic had put faith in them and see, you are in finals. I hope India wins tomorrow and whoever wins that day deserves to be champion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

I wonder where are those Pakistanis who were acting as cricket experts on Facebook and were predicting champions trophy as 'India will defeat England in the finals to win the tournament' . Here is a post of a famous mimic Syed Shafat Ali and it seems that since then many Pakistanis have been following his footsteps.

I also didn't had any good expectations from Pakistani team but I refrained from acting over smart and making such a big prediction all the way to the end of the tournament


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Kal ka shikaar


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Kareem Roll said:


> Who says he is Pakistani?
> 
> May be a short, dark skin cunning creature posting from Delhi.


bhai he is host in Geo go check his fb page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Kareem Roll said:


> Who says he is Pakistani?
> 
> May be a short, dark skin cunning creature posting from Delhi.


Look at his history of posts. You will know where he comes from. Islamabad Delhi or Dhaka.



Narendra Trump said:


> bhai he is host in Geo go check his fb page


Lo jee, even better.


----------



## Areesh

BDforever said:


> just want to go final



West Pakistan has done it.

Time for you (former) East Pakistan now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Areesh said:


> West Pakistan has done it.
> 
> Time for you (former) East Pakistan now.


Lol at (former) . Ninja edit For The Win!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

EndangeredSpecies said:


> Lol at (former) . Ninja edit For The Win!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

pak should go with the same team. amir should rest. roman is good and has lot of variety. if the pitch of the final would be grassy then we should go with amir, junaid, hassan and roman


----------



## ashok321

As said b4.. garment exporters vs beef exporters...TOMORROW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BDforever

Areesh said:


> West Pakistan has done it.
> 
> Time for you (former) East Pakistan now.





EndangeredSpecies said:


> Lol at (former) . Ninja edit For The Win!





Areesh said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

The irony here being...While the pakistan is able to grab the star...India is still fighting for a Comet...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Divergent

Congratulations Pakistan. Well played

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

JEET GAYEEEE  goron ko unke hi ground pe unke hi game ke tournament se bahir krdia  maza agya
@Zibago @django @Arsalan @Hell hound @RealNapster

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Facebook786

Don't worry we will again give you a chance to abuse your players on this coming Sunday.


----------



## duhastmish

ashok321 said:


> The irony here being...While the pakistan is able to grab the star...India is still fighting for a Comet...


lmao. its not matter or win or lose
its matter of how big a hole we will create. its personal now. and when it comes to cricket its bigger than war. because its not hoax its real.

we will leave you gasping for breath.


----------



## litman

itni chut*a team hay england ki . ya andaza nae tha


----------



## Max

now its time to bring back bharatis from mars. they have forget 72-52 after last win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lucky Breeze

*لارڈ ماونٹ بیٹن تو گیا ۔ گاندہی جی رہ گئے اوپر سے پھر رمضان کا آخری عشرہ بھی ہو گا۔*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Facebook786 said:


> Don't worry we will again give you a chance to abuse your players on this coming Sunday.



Doesn't matter. You already give us chance to abuse you everyday on this forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Lucky Breeze said:


> *لارڈ ماونٹ بیٹن تو گیا ۔ گاندہی جی رہ گئے اوپر سے پھر رمضان کا آخری عشرہ بھی ہو گا۔*


Janaab, English mein bhi translate ya transliterate kardein.


----------



## Max

BDforever said:


> Congratulation Pakistani brothers  I hope we can meet in final and have fun



sorry i will be cheering for bharatis, Pakistan can not afford to lose chance of bringing bharatis back from mars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Max said:


> sorry i will be cheering for bharatis, Pakistan can not afford to lose chance of bringing them back from mars.


Wether you bring us to earth or we throw you to pluto, it will be more fun watching than Pak vs BD or Eng vs Ind!


----------



## django

The Sandman said:


> JEET GAYEEEE  goron ko unke hi ground pe unke hi game ke tournament se bahir krdia  maza agya
> @Zibago @django @Arsalan @Hell hound @RealNapster

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## litman

the absence of wahab riaz has done wonders to the pak bowling in this CT


----------



## Divergent

These boys have exhausted out, two matches in the same week with only a day or so's gap. Well played!


----------



## zip

Well played Pakistani team congrats.. Don't keep your höpes too hígh in final..


----------



## Max

EndangeredSpecies said:


> Wether you bring us to earth or we throw you to pluto, it will be more fun watching than Pak vs BD or Eng vs Ind!



agree.. you can never send us to Pluto, we never said big things about our team, its your bollywood kind. you will be surely trolled big time.



Krishnam said:


> I distinctly remember it once was 35-62 . So we have won 17 out of last 27 matches against pak. Soon it will be 100-75 in India's favour inshallah



i dont know how true your stats are but in last series we thrashed you in your home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Musafir117 said:


> All out for 211@Arslan Bhai decide field first yet prove Sarfraz's wise decision


Musafir bro i am a Pakistani and nothing makes me happier than my country doing well. However i will point out that with a poor batting side and better bowling unit, you need to play to you strength and defending was a wiser option. It worked today and i am really over joyed 
Maza aagya match ka
specially the way they chased today
do that more often and i will be the first to shut up any nay sayers! 



The Eagle said:


> Congrats to all. Hope that performance may remain consistent. Best of luck Team Pakistan.


Yeah, lets just pray for that. 



Narendra Trump said:


> bhai he is host in Geo go check his fb page


GEO!!
Even better 


Sb ko buth buth mubarikbaad
really happy at todays win
EXCELLENT performance in all departments today. Well done team Pakistan. Go make us proud in finals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Pakistan is Sponsoring Happiness in Kashmir tonight.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875040391581618176

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

Congratulations to Pakistan and the green team for playing good and beating the opponents and they should win all the matches in the series like this and win the competition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

BDforever said:


> thora dua kariye ji hamare lia



Prayers for all but need hard work as well. Best of luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Skies said:


> Cow vs Tiger









More like tiger hunted for wall decoration. 

Send your 'cats' tomorrow, Kushbu Laga ke!


----------



## IceCold

scorpionx said:


> Pakistan really won the hearts in this tournament. Not even the most optimistic had put faith in them and see, you are in finals. I hope India wins tomorrow and whoever wins that day deserves to be champion.


Agreed. To be honest it has really been a while since i saw a match of my own team. Today's match has sparked something inside me. A distant far cry from the days of what Pakistani team use to be from Wasim Akram, Waqar, Shoaib and the likes of Saeed Anwar, Inzaam, Amir Sohail. It just saddens my heart to see what we have become in Cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Facebook786

Let's keep the enemity aside for a change but I really like sarfaraz Ahmed not because of his batting or keeping skills but because of his confidence.i was seeing his interview few days back (during champions trophy only).he was not able to speak or to convey what he wanted to do but I really loved the way he dealt with it.Trust me I am not mocking him..English is not our first language and he said whatever was true.I am a fan of him from now on just because of his trueness and reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scorpionx

IceCold said:


> Agreed. To be honest it has really been a while since i saw a match of my own team. Today's match has sparked something inside me. A distant far cry from the days of what Pakistani team use to be from Wasim Akram, Waqar, Shoaib and the likes of Saeed Anwar, Inzaam, Amir Sohail. It just saddens my heart to see what we have become in Cricket.


It's saddens me as well. Pakistan has always been my second favourite team.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Divergent

Hassan Ali celebrates like there's no tomorrow aww


----------



## RealNapster

The Sandman said:


> JEET GAYEEEE  goron ko unke hi ground pe unke hi game ke tournament se bahir krdia  maza agya
> @Zibago @django @Arsalan @Hell hound @RealNapster



Part of game.


----------



## war&peace

Krishnam said:


> Fugly baboons across the border are celebrating as if they sent a probe to Andromeda . Pathetic


a permanent ban is needed here @The Eagle


----------



## The Eagle

A bit of cleaning done and inappropriate posts are removed. Any further violation will lead to immediate action without any further reminder hence, avoid as such and continue your discussion. 

Report such posts without quoting back and move on. 

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Trisonics

you kinda have to feel for Pakistani fans. Just check this thread..many claimed that Pakistani public has lost interest in Cricket and now they are all cheering. I think the new found confidence is good. It's going to be a very interesting final. India can't be complacent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy




----------



## Facebook786

Win or lose is a part of game.I feel sorry for England and NZ/aus too but we cannot take credit away from Pakistan/BD.Pakistan was impressive today and no one thought they can win.We have our match tomm, hopefully we will sail through.Being an Indian I will have my money on India just because we have good battling up and bowling is also looking good but for the very first time in last five years I am feeling a bit nervous too.


----------



## darksider

Kambojaric said:


> Damn that was one sided. Even as a Pak fan it got boring.


Lol true i was thinking same.
Against sl i was more excited but this match was one sided and became boring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerebrum@Assasin

We won AL HAMD U LILAH !!!!


----------



## WAJsal

Well done. Go Bangladesh, full support for our Bangla brothers. Good luck. 


Levina said:


> @WAJsal
> 
> Like Nostradamus I had predicted this.


True, True. Who's gonna win tomorrow? 



Lucky Breeze said:


> *لارڈ ماونٹ بیٹن تو گیا ۔ گاندہی جی رہ گئے اوپر سے پھر رمضان کا آخری عشرہ بھی ہو گا۔*


Bloody hell..


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Trisonics said:


> you kinda have to feel for Pakistani fans. Just check this thread..many claimed that Pakistani public has lost interest in Cricket and now they are all cheering. I think the new found confidence is good. It's going to be a very interesting final. India can't be complacent.





The Pakistani public HAS lost interest in cricket. Most of the Pakistan Cricket fans on PDF and the net as a whole don't even live in Pakistan. Cricket is on a life support machine in Pakistan especially since there has been no international cricket there in over 9 years. This current Pakistan team is probably the worst Pakistan Cricket team ever. The average Pakistani in Pakistan would probably not even know the names of even 1 of the players in the current team. Yet they are performing far more better than their capability allows. Even nations that spend many times more money, resources and expertise on their cricket have performed worst than we have. Pakistan has got this far due to individual brilliance, panache & dynamism.



Facebook786 said:


> Live in past ****...it is so from last many years.






But it's still reality no matter what. That too against a country that is more than 7x bigger than us and treats cricket as a religion. Wheras no-one cares about cricket anymore in Pakistan.


----------



## Green Arrow

Hat off to Ramez Raja who already predicted before the start of the tournament that the Final will be between Pakistan vs India .


----------



## The Sandman

RealNapster said:


> Part of game.


ab criicket ka bhoot phr utar jayega agar final mein gar bar hui

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

BDforever said:


> thora dua kariye ji hamare lia


our prayers are with our BD brothers. InshaAllah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

Facebook786 said:


> Dil behlane k liye gaalib khyal acha Hai..itni gaali nahi dete apne cricketers ko agar interest nahi hota to..ego side Mai rakho aur hosh Mai aao.
> 
> 
> 
> Your ummah lost to us badly and we will beat ummah tomm and on Sunday as well.


Lol, typical frustrated indian reply, we are talking of ruling u for an entire millinieum and u say "its okay we beat u at cricket, hisab barabar" lol, i feel sorry for u...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

WAJsal said:


> True, True. Who's gonna win tomorrow?


Believe it or not I see BD and Pakistan in finals. 
But BD will win the finals. 


Gosh!
I'm surely gonna get some brickbats now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Awan68 said:


> Lol, typical frustrated indian reply, we are talking of ruling u for an entire millinieum and u say "its okay we beat u at cricket, hisab barabar" lol, i feel sorry for u...





Cricket means FAR FAR more to indians than it does to Pakistanis.They see cricket almost as a religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Awan68 said:


> Lol, typical frustrated indian reply, we are talking of ruling u for an entire millinieum and u say "its okay we beat u at cricket, hisab barabar" lol, i feel sorry for u...



Millennium? I would love to understand the chronology and the dates. Do tell us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

I would love to see BD in final and taking away the Trophy.

We need to break the monopoly of few teams in this sports.

in case of Pakistan Vs India well Pakistani team is just too weak to come on a par with Indian batting.

I was watching news and all these new names who are playing for Pakistan as compared to an Indian mature team.

Above all Pakistani team always play under pressure when it comes to India while can and did beat the best of teams though


----------



## Jackdaws

Spring Onion said:


> I would love to see BD in final and taking away the Trophy.
> 
> We need to break the monopoly of few teams in this sports.
> 
> in case of Pakistan Vs India well Pakistani team is just too weak to come on a par with Indian batting.
> 
> I was watching news and all these new names who are playing for Pakistan as compared to an Indian mature team.
> 
> Above all Pakistani team always play under pressure when it comes to India while can and did beat the best of teams though


I wouldn't mind Pak winning - despite the taunts, the fans get along with good natured ribbing. It has become shrill in the age of social media as people start posting rubbish but I remember going to Toronto to watch the Sahara Cup and the atmosphere was fun. 

But Bangladeshi fans are a different kettle of fish. They crib about just about everything. And ODI tournaments are secondary - Test cricket is the real cricket and they are a downright rubbish team in Tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Jackdaws said:


> I wouldn't mind Pak winning - despite the taunts, the fans get along with good natured ribbing. It has become shrill in the age of social media as people start posting rubbish but I remember going to Toronto to watch the Sahara Cup and the atmosphere was fun.
> 
> But Bangladeshi fans are a different kettle of fish. They crib about just about everything. And ODI tournaments are secondary - Test cricket is the real cricket and they are a downright rubbish team in Tests.



I do not know about Indians based in India when it is about Cricket but Pakistanis appreciate Indian performance generally in Pakistan even if the match is against Pakistan.

I always repeat and give example of my city Peshawar or for that matter I know youth in my colony narrate and appreciate every single shot and wicket by Indian players.


----------



## karakoram

Spring Onion said:


> I do not know about Indians based in India when it is about Cricket but Pakistanis appreciate Indian performance generally in Pakistan even if the match is against Pakistan.
> 
> I always repeat and give example of my city Peshawar or for that matter I know youth in my colony narrate and appreciate every single shot and wicket by Indian players.


Hayatabad keba kam dazay we che kala india na ogati


----------



## Hulk

Green Arrow said:


> Hat off to Ramez Raja who already predicted before the start of the tournament that the Final will be between Pakistan vs India .


I have a hunch that that happens, Pakistan might win. I am not saying because they are a better team. This is because A) Law averages, if you win some you lose some. 2) India's over confident arrogant thinking might make them complacent.


----------



## Spring Onion

karakoram said:


> Hayatabad keba kam dazay we che kala india na ogati



Hayatabad pregda zamong pa street k agha dazay vi chee laka cha pa pa bal mulk amla okra.

dalta kho mong pa India paisay lagawalay vi no ko wee belala no bas bia shanti da dazay mazay ba na vi


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Facebook786 said:


> Ruled us ? When did a converted Hindu ruled us ? One of my converted indian friend Jim Robinson used to talk like us until and unless he was realized that he was just a tribal converted to christianity. Browse the forum and read what arabs think about you..now lol one more time.
> 
> 
> 
> You are surrendering again just like 71.we are not liking it.





Not like the surrender on August the 14th 1947 when we ripped, carved and dismembered india to create Pakistan  that too against a people that were 7x greater than us in number

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H!TchHiker

LOL

*Graeme Smith*‏Verified account @GraemeSmith49
#PakistanZindabad #CT17
























9:30 AM - 14 Jun 2017 from Birmingham, England
752 replies4,067 retweets7,087 likes





New conversation



*Varun Sharma*‏ @LogicalHindu_ 4h4 hours ago
Replying to @GraemeSmith49
Kya chutiyapa hai BC?

79 replies18 retweets107 likes




*Rabia ❤imad ❤love ❤fan*‏ @Rabianoorkhan1 4h4 hours ago
Maza aya









3 replies0 retweets100 likes



Woke Up This Morning @Feeling_Fine46
@GraemeSmith49 Did somebody hack your account, Smithy lad?

7:32 PM - 14 Jun 2017
https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=875028181756936192


22 Retweets


33 likes


----------



## Divergent

My friends are trying to get hold of tickets to the finals but they're on for stupid prices like £400-£1000 wth! You could get a holiday for that amount. 

Anyone know any decent links let me know and I'll pass it on


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Reichsmarschall

Read the replies of indians 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875027800327147520

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RealNapster

The Sandman said:


> ab criicket ka bhoot phr utar jayega agar final mein gar bar hui



Islye to me cricket dekhta he nahe. siray se shoq he nahe.


----------



## Skies

Humour

*[WATCH] PAK CAPTAIN HAS A PRICELESS REACTION ON REALIZING ONLY ENGLISH REPORTERS ARE PRESENT AT THE PRESS CONFERENCE*
*"Saare english ke hain?"*





Author*YASH KASOTIA*
0 SHARESJUN 13, 2017
A team that once possessed the ability to make mighty cricketers shiver is now a locker room of underconfident performers yearning for the right day to live up to the expectations of their countrymen.

And that's not the only department Pakistan has deteriorated over the years in.* Pakistan's performance in the post-match presentations and ceremonies has only gotten funnier over the years. A team that once had an eloquent captain like Imran Khan now struggles to voice their views in the post-match ceremony.*


Pakistan Cricket Team's current Captain, Sarfaraz Ahmad was in for a surprise when he realized only English commentators have gathered up for his interview in the post-match press conference after Pakistan beat up Sri Lanka.

Sarfaraz didn't realize that the cameras were on and recording when he popped the question to someone near him: _"Saare English waale hi hain kya?"_


----------



## The Sandman

RealNapster said:


> Islye to me cricket dekhta he nahe. siray se shoq he nahe.


mene bhi is match ke aur last match ki last balls dekhi thi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874912579579256833


----------



## The Sandman

Shame on those who're making fun of Sarfaraz so what if he doesn't know English it's not a requirement to stay alive he's a good player and he shows it on the ground too this stupid colonial mindset isn't gonna go away i think.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## maximuswarrior

India totally disgraced LOL

BD should win tomorrow and that should setup the final with Pakistan.

Pakistan zindabad!



Trisonics said:


> you kinda have to feel for Pakistani fans. Just check this thread..many claimed that Pakistani public has lost interest in Cricket and now they are all cheering. I think the new found confidence is good. It's going to be a very interesting final. India can't be complacent.



First win from BD. Don't worry too much about Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

An emphatic win for Pakistan over favourites England. Here's how the cricket world reacted on Twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875023392134627328


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875027123064459266

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875031920882700288Morgan acted sore losers and blamed pitch as if it was home ground for Pakistsn and they prepared it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875021253010128896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875040832155463681

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875025567854338052
https://twitter.com/KP24/status/875034567958245376

https://twitter.com/KumarSanga2/status/875027166790131712

https://twitter.com/KumarSanga2/status/875027598123954182

https://twitter.com/SteelyDan66/status/875023398719569920

https://twitter.com/RusselArnold69/status/875022425594908674

https://twitter.com/SAfridiOfficial/status/875022691811549185


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## I.R.A

The Sandman said:


> Shame on those who're making fun of Sarfaraz so what if he doesn't know English it's not a requirement to stay alive he's a good player and he shows it on the ground too this stupid colonial mindset isn't gonna go away i think.



To me he appeared very confident and open when he said "Sary English waly he hain kya" .... it's up to viewers how they look at it, the insecure ones suffering from inferiority complex would take it as something to insult Sarfaraz ....... but that was priceless show of confidence and when he started to answer the question he was fine.

I have heard of Imran Khan and seen Dhoni leading their teams .......... but this guy Sarfraz is a different breed, leading underdogs to finals well not every cricketing captain can achieve that, a genius cricketing mind behind the stumps ........... England's team should have asked Kevin Peterson for an advice before this match.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Can we just ignore the Bangladesh match and play the finals already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NirmalKrish

Roybot said:


> Can we just ignore the Bangladesh match and play the finals already.



How boring was last nights match! i feel asleep at england's abysmal performance.


----------



## lastone

ghazi52 said:


>


Why do i get the feeling that some Pakistanis are a little obsessed with Indians ?


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

lastone said:


> Why do i get the feeling that some Pakistanis are a little obsessed with Indians ?


Hahahaha! Indians and Pakistani are both obsessed with each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastone

Divergent1 said:


> My friends are trying to get hold of tickets to the finals but they're on for stupid prices like £400-£1000 wth! You could get a holiday for that amount.
> 
> Anyone know any decent links let me know and I'll pass it on


Well thats only like 35 k to 80 k for a finals ticket. Its fair imo.


----------



## NirmalKrish

ghazi52 said:


>



Sure we will be watching and I will be waiting crack my fav bottle, Dom Perignon 2006, when India Lifts the ICC champions trophy again in 2017, so much so I will post a picture of that splendid event on this very thread! keep watching this space...

Meanwhile here's something from my personal gallery when we trounced you guys in Adelaide Australia - last world cup! enjoy...














Good luck!

@Roybot @Nilgiri @nair @Nair saab @Skull and Bones what you think lads?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

Roybot said:


> India will win the CT2017, and win it convincingly. Pakistani batting will let it down it once again.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed how there is always that one Pakistani bowler with a douchey celebration style? Earlier it was Afridi, now this newbie.



There is wicket celebration and then there is outright being rude, cocky & arrogant - he fits in that category - Grace and simplicity it was makes one stupendous.


----------



## WebMaster

NirmalKrish said:


> There is wicket celebration and then there is outright being rude, cocky & arrogant - he fits in that category - Grace and simplicity it was makes one stupendous.



Celebration is fine. If it was an Indian bowler, you would be right below where he is standing.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MULUBJA

Congrats Guys.

Let us hope that we meet in final and have an interesting match.


----------



## I.R.A

It seems indian ladies would never witness an indian pacer and that rush of blood........... well ladies (indian posters) this is how a pacer celebrates and lifts the spirit of his team.

Well done Hassan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

MULUBJA said:


> Let us hope that we meet in final and have an interesting match.


----------



## The Sandman

WebMaster said:


> Celebration is fine. If it was an Indian bowler, you would be right below where he is standing.


Some people just invents the excuses to spew hatred.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pikkuboss

I have no problem if India loses to Pakistan. But Lungis must be defeated first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

pikkuboss said:


> I have no problem if India loses to Pakistan. But Lungis must be defeated first.


----------



## I.R.A

Lungis or Chaddis .......... for us Pakistanis it would be same.

Hope the lungis can keep their cool this time ......... and hope the chaddis can leave these big words at home and perform in ground as they do.


----------



## Roybot

WebMaster said:


> Celebration is fine. If it was an Indian bowler, you would be right below where he is standing.



Celebration should come naturally, what hassan ali does is premeditated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WebMaster

Roybot said:


> Celebration should come naturally, what hassan ali does is premeditated.



A lot of athletes have their signature celebration, this one is his.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

WebMaster said:


> Celebration is fine. If it was an Indian bowler, you would be right below where he is standing.



No i stand by my words, I was also saying the same when Shami, Ishant and Balji were having a go their scalps in numerous tournaments - Its just plain disgusting.

if there was a model to follow its would be either Bhuvaneshwar Kumar always calm and collected.


----------



## Styx

Roybot said:


> India will win the CT2017, and win it convincingly. Pakistani batting will let it down it once again.


First things first, lunginuls have improved greatly over these past few years, they are not to be taken lightly. 

no doubt a resurgent Pakistan in a high pressure final will be a challenge too, we probably have an edge there but anything can happen.

let's see.


----------



## NirmalKrish

Roybot said:


> Hassan ali is not that fast, Indian bowlers are faster



It will be a classic case - deck of cards falling onto each other under pressure!


----------



## Roybot

Geralt said:


> First things first, lunginuls have improved greatly over these past few years, they are not to be taken lightly.
> 
> no doubt a resurgent Pakistan in a high pressure final will be a challenge too, we probably have an edge there but anything can happen.
> 
> let's see.



India just needs to set 250+ targets, Bangladesh and Pakistan doesn't have the batting to chase down any such total.


----------



## Styx

Roybot said:


> India just needs to set 250+ targets, Bangladesh and Pakistan doesn't have the batting to chase down any such total.


tumhare muh mein ghee, shakkar (or whatever else you prefer) but I'm saving my celebrations till when our men in blue seal the deal.


----------



## MULUBJA

BDforever said:


>



O Guys, good luck to BD for today's match.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

MULUBJA said:


> good luck to BD for today's match.


They will need it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MULUBJA

EndangeredSpecies said:


> They will need it



Yes, Winning a match shall matter very much for them and not much for us.


----------



## Jackdaws

Pakistan is a good team - I have not noticed as much shrillness in the social media before an India-Pak match as this time - not even after 26/11. 

Pak is a good team - clearly they are not the Pakistan of the late 1980 or early 1990s but even they know that. All they now need is one good match.



Roybot said:


> The only reason Bangladesh is in the semifinal in the first place is because of England's shitty weather. Don't forget Bangladesh has only won one game in this CT so far (including the warm ups)
> 
> Warm up against Pakistan- BD Lost
> Warm up against India- BD humiliated, lost by 240 runs
> First match against England- BD humiliated, lost by 8 wickets
> Second match against Australia- BD humiliated all out for 180, match washed out
> Third match against New Zealand- BD won, miraculous win, they were 30 for 3 at one stage.
> 
> Bangladesh is there in Semi-Final only because of sheer luck. If it wasn't for the rain, Australia would have reached the semis.


Yes - and 2 of Australia matches being washed out did help their cause. Even in 2015 World Cup, they cried so much after the QF loss. Let's not forget the premature celebration in the World T20.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

I'm not happy that there is no change to be seen in Final Azhar Babar and Hafeez should be in squad, hope selectors captain give them last chance to prove if they able to stay more in team or not. We get rid of Shehzad and found Fakhar And I believe there are more good to replace that three stupids. 
Let's see!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Incredible turnaround from Pakistan. They looked like a bunch of club cricketers against India and then suddenly they turned into a top side in a matter of days. If India get past BD, I'm expecting a much tougher contest this time around.


----------



## Super Falcon

Musafir117 said:


> I'm not happy that there is no change to be seen in Final Azhar Babar and Hafeez should be in squad, hope selectors captain give them last chance to prove if they able to stay more in team or not. We get rid of Shehzad and found Fakhar And I believe there are more good to replace that three stupids.
> Let's see!


Yes agreed we have to get rid of children's of misbah who still keep going on misbah mindset specially wahab shehzad hafeez 

We need positive players who play freely in only ingredients we can defeat India by free flowing players we lacked that in misbah captaincy he never won a toss first of all in crucial games and keep getting big down by blocking and making Indian midoker bowlers like mcgrath

Yes


Roybot said:


> Hassan ali is not that fast, Indian bowlers are faster


 But he is more clever and more skillful compare all ur bunch of faster bowlers Hassan Ali still a bigger bowler than them

He has more swing and seam than ur bowlers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

Jarrod Kimber of ESPN cricinfo on Pakistan's win against England:

_They weren't supposed to be here. They weren't supposed to win, supposed to has never been part of the Pakistan vocabulary. This was business as unusual for them. Today was very different, and totally the same. Just another glorious day in Pakistan's quest for elegant chaos and endless joy.



lastone said:



Why do i get the feeling that some Pakistanis are a little obsessed with Indians ?

Click to expand...

Strange that you get that feeling while posting on PDF, you know P here stands for PAKISTAN. It is PAKISTAN Defense Forum!!! 
Obsession?
_



The Sandman said:


> Shame on those who're making fun of Sarfaraz so what if he doesn't know English it's not a requirement to stay alive he's a good player and he shows it on the ground too this stupid colonial mindset isn't gonna go away i think.


ACTUALLY, Sarfaraz needs to understand this as well and it is not just him. No player should be ashamed of conversing in their mother language! Look at the football players and even if they know English most of them wont speak. Our cricketers should also not feel ashamed of talking in Urdu or any other language for that matter that comes naturally to them. If the reporters want to cover the news conference of these celebrities and stars, they better bring their own translators.

However, it is the PLAYERS that need to take this step. Unfortunately they don't and get ridiculed. This is for all the players out there. No shame in using your own language.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Arsalan said:


> Jarrod Kimber of ESPN cricinfo on Pakistan's win against England:
> 
> _They weren't supposed to be here. They weren't supposed to win, supposed to has never been part of the Pakistan vocabulary. This was business as unusual for them. Today was very different, and totally the same. Just another glorious day in Pakistan's quest for elegant chaos and endless joy._


As if it was some God given right of England to win... Pakistan played better and won -- fair and square.


----------



## Arsalan

Hey Indian and Pakistani members on this SPORTS thread, 
lets play a game!!


*TROLL FROM THIS POST ONWARD AND GET AN IMMEDIATE NEGATIVE RATING! *
*That is if my moderator friends here do not beat me to it and ban you first.*

@WAJsal @The Eagle @Slav Defence @waz @TaimiKhan

Its will be a team game so play nice.

*Game Rules: *

*The offer is for members from all countries. 
*
*The contest starts from this point onwards so no points will be given to to held back based on your previous "performance". Us na pahla kaha tha wala mazak ni chly ga!
*
*There is a DRS but i will try my best and make sure that it do not gets to there.
*
*The best performers will be given special "leave" and i will request the administration specially to make the vacation as long as possible.*
*Quoting a troll post will get you half a rating, since there is no way to give that so here is what i am going to do:*
*Quote a troll post with all that filth included in your quoted post and your post get reported*
*Do that once, you get reported, do it again, REPORTED AGAIN, do that for a third time and you have won yourself a full point too. (That will be open to review once the post is edited) *

May be best troll win. *I will make sure that he does* and get that "reward".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darksider

Found this gem
Pleas translate what is written


----------



## terry5

Sorry to say this 

Come on Indiaaaaaaaaa

If it was anyone else Bangladesh would be the team I'd want in the final ,

But who doesn't want the anticipation the build up the media the pundits salivating for the biggest game in cricket . 

Pakistan v India 

We may have a better chance for the trophy playing Bangladesh but I want to play India.

The public in Pakistan on the news channels seem to also all want the neighbours in the final 

For Pakistan just to get this far is a wonder and to beat the coloniser no make that batter thrash heck murder them the overwhelming favourites in there own back yard will go down in history.

16h ago 17:15

*I don’t know what to say*. Even by Pakistan’s standards, that was quite astonishing. England look shocked as they leave the field. They didn’t play well but even their A-game might not have been enough. Pakistan did what only Pakistan can do, summoning an irresistible force with the ball before batting - the loose cannon Fakhar excepted - with an almost contrary calmness. 

It’s a sad day to be an England fan. It’s a beautiful day to be a cricket fan. Whether it’s mid-innings or mid-tournament, there’s nothing in sport quite as exhilarating as a Pakistan surge. They are on one now, and will take some beating in the final. Or they’ll lose by 200 runs. Thanks for your company. Commiserations to England. Zindabad Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Musafir117 said:


> I'm not happy that there is no change to be seen in Final Azhar Babar and Hafeez should be in squad, hope selectors captain give them last chance to prove if they able to stay more in team or not. We get rid of Shehzad and found Fakhar And I believe there are more good to replace that three stupids.
> Let's see!


Azhar has zero talent, rest of the both are best cricketers, they always got out while trying to play shots.
Hafeez and Babar should stay, Azhar must be out.


----------



## Divergent

WebMaster said:


> Celebration is fine. If it was an Indian bowler, you would be right below where he is standing.



You know what's shallow? 40% of tickets were brought by Indians mostly due to the fact they can appear as England fans and increase a demotivational 'booing' crowd for Pakistan. Lol pathetic.

Now you know what I mean by having the ability to 'mute' out audience? 

Hope they digested the win too



Roybot said:


> India will win the CT2017, and win it convincingly. Pakistani batting will let it down it once again.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed how there is always that one Pakistani bowler with a douchey celebration style? Earlier it was Afridi, now this newbie.



This 'douche' celebratory is just a kid and was Man of the Match - quite frankly speaking he celebrates how he wants.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Divergent1 said:


> You know what's shallow? 40% of tickets were brought by Indians mostly due to the fact they can appear as England fans and increase a demotivational 'booing' crowd for Pakistan. Lol pathetic.
> 
> Now you know what I mean by having the ability to 'mute' out audience?
> 
> Hope they digested the win too


Where the heck did you get this "40% tickets were brought [sic] by Indians" and that too to boo Pakistani team? Any *reliable* source? Don't quote some troll twitter account.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darksider

EndangeredSpecies said:


> Where the heck did you get this "40% tickets were brought [sic] by Indians" and that too to boo Pakistani team? Any *reliable* source? Don't quote some troll twitter account.


It was 30% all over the news. 
They appealed them to sell back the tickets to Pakistanis and eng.
Many media outlets reported it. 
If you want more Google it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Roybot said:


> India will win the CT2017, and win it convincingly. Pakistani batting will let it down it once again.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed how there is always that one Pakistani bowler with a douchey celebration style? Earlier it was Afridi, now this newbie.



And what's wrong with his celebration style??

South Africans have no problem with his celebration. 
Srilankans have no problem with his celebration.
Britishers have no problem with his celebration.

Only you have problem with it. You know why?? Because being a bharati it is hard for you to control your butthurt which isn't the case with South Africans or Britishers or Srilankans. They are mature and far better than your kind. 

You can't control your butthurt. Admit it. 



NirmalKrish said:


> There is wicket celebration and then there is outright being rude, cocky & arrogant - he fits in that category - Grace and simplicity it was makes one stupendous.



Cut it bharati. Lets simplify this.

You don't like his style because you re butthurt or else those Britishers or Srilankans who got out on his deliveries never had any problem with his celebrations.

Your natural and obvious butthurt being a bharati is the problem here not his celebration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

India won the toss and elected to field.
Good luck guys, may the best team win.


----------



## pikkuboss

EndangeredSpecies said:


> Where the heck did you get this "40% tickets were brought [sic] by Indians" and that too to boo Pakistani team? Any *reliable* source? Don't quote some troll twitter account.


Tickets were sold out months ago. Usually Indians in UK were sure about India going to Semi-final. So, they booked tickets of both semifinals months ago. On the other hand, Pakistanis didn't think that a 8th ranked Pakistani team would somehow qualify for semis, So, they didn't book tickets for semis. My friend in UK sold his ticket to a Pakistani guy for 2K bucks.


----------



## Zee-shaun

BANGLADESH TEAM
Tamim Iqbal, Soumya Sarkar, Sabbir Rahman, Mushfiqur Rahim†, Shakib Al Hasan, Mahmudullah, Mosaddek Hossain, Mashrafe Mortaza*, Rubel Hossain, Taskin Ahmed, Mustafizur Rahman

INDIA TEAM
RG Sharma, S Dhawan, V Kohli*, Yuvraj Singh, MS Dhoni†, KM Jadhav, HH Pandya, RA Jadeja, R Ashwin, B Kumar, JJ Bumrah

MATCH OFFICIALS
*Umpires* HDPK Dharmasena (Sri Lanka) and RA Kettleborough
*TV umpire* NJ Llong
*Match referee* BC Broad
*Reserve umpire* RK Illingworth


----------



## Divergent

EndangeredSpecies said:


> Where the heck did you get this "40% tickets were brought [sic] by Indians" and that too to boo Pakistani team? Any *reliable* source? Don't quote some troll twitter account.



http://www.news18.com/cricketnext/n...ed-indian-fans-to-return-tickets-1431829.html

You welcome.


----------



## Areesh

Roybot said:


> Hassan ali is not that fast, Indian bowlers are faster



And still no where near being top of wicket takers.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Just received a message on whatsapp....
*
The teams who refused to play with Pakistan, are now going to fight each other so that they can play with Pakistan in final...*

I was stunned when my brother told me that...
Pakistan, you rocks. We bleed Green.

@Areesh @Narendra Trump @Arsalan @Max @Zibago

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Reichsmarschall

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Just received a message on whatsapp....
> *
> The teams who refused to play with Pakistan, are now going to fight each other so that they can play with Pakistan in final...*
> 
> I was stunned when my brother told me that...
> Pakistan, you rocks. We bleed Green.
> 
> @Areesh @Narendra Trump @Arsalan @Max @Zibago


i saw this meme on FB 
But I hope we will see this again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Divergent

To be honest considering they're very relevantly new and broke all views about how incapable they are by analysts, news reporters, your own and externals - this is quite an impressive achievement.


----------



## Fireurimagination

Good toss to win, India needs to bundle out Bangladesh for 200-220 as they have some good bowlers


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Divergent1 said:


> http://www.news18.com/cricketnext/n...ed-indian-fans-to-return-tickets-1431829.html
> 
> You welcome.


There is no stat of 40 % in the article and certainly no mention of booing. Where did that come from?


----------



## Zibago

Narendra Trump said:


> i saw this meme on FB
> But I hope we will see this again
> View attachment 403733


Ye kal mein ny post ki thi yahan 


Zibago said:


> I want to see this again


Kiya pata


----------



## lastone

Frankly i am not happy to play both BD and Pak in semis and finals.
This will devalue our winning the trophy .
And i dont say this to put these teams down but lets face it , we didnt come all the way to uk to play subcontinental teams.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Stream / link?
Hotstar is delayed by 5 mins.


----------



## Zibago




----------



## Reichsmarschall

Zibago said:


> Ye kal mein ny post ki thi yahan
> 
> Kiya pata

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastone

Pakistani Fan said:


> Traitors gonna lose big time.


Lets not discuss the finals now . Lets concentrate on todays match.


----------



## Divergent

lastone said:


> Frankly i am not happy to play both BD and Pak in semis and finals.
> This will devalue our winning the trophy .
> And i dont say this to put these teams down but lets face it , we didnt come all the way to uk to play subcontinental teams.



I'm sure the opposition feels the same but it's fairly played and positions are determined by outcome of results


----------



## Reichsmarschall

lastone said:


> Frankly i am not happy to play both BD and Pak in semis and finals.
> This will devalue our winning the trophy .
> And i dont say this to put these teams down but lets face it , we didnt come all the way to uk to play subcontinental teams.


why don't you then forfeit this match??


----------



## Musafir117

It's starting 30 mins late?

10 mins late and just started. Go Go BD thrashed Indian bowling


----------



## Styx

We'll be chasing, excellent ! 

Shaam ka beer plan on ! 

oo la la le o !


----------



## lastone

History lesson.
National anthem of Bangladesh is written by a Indian ..Rabrindranath Tagore.
Its 4 mins and 29 secs long....


----------



## darksider

Out on 1 in 1st over
[emoji2] [emoji2] [emoji2]
What are you doing bangbros?


----------



## Roybot

1/1


----------



## Musafir117

Bad luck BD


----------



## Divergent

Good luck on today's match, whoever wins - we'll see you on the other side.


----------



## pikkuboss

OMG! Bowled Out.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Bangladesh nervous?

Streams? Other than hotstar?


----------



## Ashesh

Bangladeshis are going after Indian Bowlers like Tigers!


----------



## darksider

Nice batting 
Hope they will keep it up


----------



## lastone

Divergent1 said:


> Good luck on today's match, whoever wins - we'll see you on the other side.


Haha . Other side ????
What are you planning ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darksider

EndangeredSpecies said:


> Bangladesh nervous?
> 
> Streams? Other than hotstar?


Check my above post for free streams


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Maiden over 



darksider said:


> Check my above post for free streams


Thanks!


----------



## darksider

2nd out
I will stop watching the match now.


----------



## Roybot

Kohli is such a potty mouth


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Boom Gone! BD crumbles under pressure!

Sabbir Rahman down!

2 Maiden overs and one wicket!


----------



## Reichsmarschall

2 gone


----------



## pikkuboss

Was Bhuvi saying Fu*k..


----------



## lastone

BD all out below 130. 
U heard it here 1st.


----------



## Musafir117

BD is on a mission whatever happen not stopping shooting


----------



## MULUBJA

3 boundaries . Well done BD


----------



## LeGenD

Come on, Bangladesh.... Improvise and Capitalize.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Pathetic bawling by Pandya. No ball No ball Wide, WTF?


----------



## Divergent

lastone said:


> Haha . Other side ????
> What are you planning ?



Otherside = Pak vs whichever team wins the current match. Duh


----------



## Musafir117

80/2 in 16 overs RR 5 not bad BD

Pandya pit geya


----------



## Ashesh

Bangladeshis are on Roll. It's gonna be a tough match for India.


----------



## Musafir117

If this Two stays on pitch for 150 BD easily cross 300


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Good batting so far by Tygirls


----------



## StraightShooter

If BD makes more than 230, India would lose.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

StraightShooter said:


> If BD makes more than 230, India would lose.


they don't have that much good bowlers they couldn't even defend 340+ target against Pakistani Batting line up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightShooter

Narendra Trump said:


> they don't have that much good bowlers they couldn't even defend 340+ target against Pakistani Batting line up



This is a high pressure game. Chasing more than 230 is not easy. Couple early wickets would lead to total collapse.


----------



## neem456

Very good batting so far


----------



## MULUBJA

BD is playing with a very positive frame of mind. They have good chance.


----------



## Divergent

Hassan Ali can celebrate however he feels, whether it's fist punching air, hoola hooping or hopping on one leg. 

After all he was 'Man of the Match'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MULUBJA

100 run partnership run a ball. Well done


----------



## Reichsmarschall

lastone said:


> BD all out below 130.
> U heard it here 1st.


Excuse me! are you still there?

Junaid khan's Celebration style is even better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Lol what is this with celebration style? Why are we discussing this? 

BD is playing very well by the way....


----------



## Musafir117

Ashwin also thrashed by tigers. 
Still one out as inside edge bowled other out to play a wide ball immature shot. And still Indian claim their bowling line is great 
Batting line up YES they are good no doubt and only they giving victories to India.

142/2 in 25 overs RR 5:58


----------



## Secret Service

tigers are playing good...



Narendra Trump said:


> Excuse me! are you still there?
> 
> Junaid khan's Celebration style is even better
> View attachment 403780


i think he was avoiding the center of pitch..

Tamim gone..


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Another one bites the dust!


----------



## Musafir117

Bad Luck BD


----------



## yesboss

lastone said:


> BD all out below 130.
> U heard it here 1st.


oooh relally.
------------------

I really like bangla batting line up , hope our batsmen could learn a thing or two from them.


----------



## Ashesh

Tamim gifted his Wicket to India. Hope we can get Rahi out.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Run rate falling already. Pressure works on BD.


----------



## Ashesh

EndangeredSpecies said:


> Run rate falling already. Pressure works on BD.



BD can still make 280-300+ runs. Pitch looks Good. If one plays well, can chase this total.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

RR 5.29


----------



## StraightShooter

India needs another 2 wickets in the next 5-7 overs otherwise BD will run away with this match.


----------



## Green Arrow

Top Comment from Twitter - 

''Not Surprised Stokes had a rare off day. The IPL prepares you for many things, but they don't include facing Pakistan bowlers.#CT17

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Another one! Shakib done!


----------



## Ashesh

StraightShooter said:


> India needs another 2 wickets in the next 5-7 overs otherwise BD will run away with this match.



Instead of Hardik & Jadhav, India should have Played with Rahane & and additional Fast Bowler in this Tournament. 

Kholi is not using Yuvi for bowling.

Shakib Gone!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

300 + for BD

PP coming up.


----------



## Ashesh

ashok321 said:


> 300 + for BD
> 
> PP coming up.



Not really!  5th wicket down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

BD has already sweat India.


----------



## Divergent

Two Countries that refused to play with Pakistan and cut bilateral ties are now competing to play in the Finals with them.

God gives glory to whom He wills.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastone

Narendra Trump said:


> Excuse me! are you still there?
> 
> Junaid khan's Celebration style is even better
> View attachment 403780


That was a typo. I meant below 230.
Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Musafir117

270/280


----------



## Divergent

It doesn't affect Pakistan the least bit. Let's remember Pakistan's team is very new and this is their first international match series. I believe their performance is what has led them here, not your flushed opinions.



Zer0reZ said:


> Bangladesh needs atleast 280 or it would be easy win for India.
> 
> 
> Whoever wins will win the trophy both teams are better than pak. Meanwhile no bilateral series is going to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Styx

ashok321 said:


> 300 + for BD
> 
> PP coming up.


please don't tell me you're supporting BD here because Modi is the prime minister. 












or are you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Reichsmarschall

lastone said:


> That was a typo. I meant below 230.
> Thanks for pointing it out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zer0reZ

6th down


----------



## Arsalan

duhastmish said:


> have u heard that saying.
> 
> ***********************a.


and have you heard that we are playing a game?


Arsalan said:


> Hey Indian and Pakistani members on this SPORTS thread,
> lets play a game!!
> 
> 
> *TROLL FROM THIS POST ONWARD AND GET AN IMMEDIATE NEGATIVE RATING! *
> *That is if my moderator friends here do not beat me to it and ban you first.*
> 
> @WAJsal @The Eagle @Slav Defence @waz @TaimiKhan
> 
> Its will be a team game so play nice.
> 
> *Game Rules: *
> 
> *The offer is for members from all countries.
> *
> *The contest starts from this point onwards so no points will be given to to held back based on your previous "performance". Us na pahla kaha tha wala mazak ni chly ga!
> *
> *There is a DRS but i will try my best and make sure that it do not gets to there.
> *
> *The best performers will be given special "leave" and i will request the administration specially to make the vacation as long as possible.*
> *Quoting a troll post will get you half a rating, since there is no way to give that so here is what i am going to do:*
> *Quote a troll post with all that filth included in your quoted post and your post get reported*
> *Do that once, you get reported, do it again, REPORTED AGAIN, do that for a third time and you have won yourself a full point too. (That will be open to review once the post is edited) *
> 
> May be best troll win. *I will make sure that he does* and get that "reward".


It is still going on!! 

Just reminding* you all *since it have been two three hours and 7-8pages of relative peace. Tori tori dair baad dose dyna pary ge?



lastone said:


> BD all out below 130.
> U heard it here 1st.





Narendra Trump said:


> Excuse me! are you still there?





lastone said:


> That was a typo. I meant below 230.
> Thanks for pointing it out.



How about NOW?
Boasting and chest thumping do not gets you anywhere at all. Better to stay within limits dear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Thread cleaned. No more violations.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

264!!!

Gosh!

@WAJsal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Levina said:


> 264!!!
> 
> Gosh!
> 
> @WAJsal



Why Gosh!!! 

At one point of time, BD were looking good to score 280-300 Plus Score. India has done well to restrict them.

It's a Good Batting Track. If we play Mustifizr Well. We should Win hands down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

BD is 15-25 runs short

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago




----------



## Sam.

Narendra Trump said:


> BD is 15-25 runs short


I think they are 40-46 run short.


----------



## Arsalan

Bangladesh have been restricted to a very manageable score by India, great bowling by Jadev. 264 should not be a problem.


----------



## Styx

Not bad, they have put up a fighting score, if not a spectacular one.

Game on, chase on, hopefully India can manage to get there and into the finals.

beers on in T- 60 minutes or so 

bezti naa ho jae bas


----------



## Musafir117

Not tough for Indian batting line up. Well, see Indian in Final " may be "


----------



## Fireurimagination

Good batting by Bangladesh, they would have wanted 20-25 runs more and India would have liked 20-25 less run to chase. So game on, India needs a good start.


----------



## Styx

@Arsalan what that -ve for ?


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875339006677966849

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Ashesh said:


> Why Gosh!!!
> 
> At one point of time, BD were looking good to score 280-300 Plus Score. India has done well to restrict them.
> 
> It's a Good Batting Track. If we play Mustifizr Well. We should Win hands down.




I hope our men do well.



Btw what was this about?
What was going on? Who is Virat Kohli talking to?


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875307016054505474

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Well India won't be winning this match easily and Bangladesh has to shekhar out as early and keep the wickets coming regular


----------



## Ashesh

Levina said:


> I hope our men do well.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw what was this about?
> What was going on? Who is Virat Kohli talking to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 403837
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 403838



We'll easily win this match. 

I missed the 'Screenshots' part. Apparently, someone else can comment on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Super Falcon said:


> shekhar


SHIKHAR!!!
Shikhar Dhawan.



Ashesh said:


> We'll easily win this match.
> 
> I missed the 'Screenshots' part. Apparently, someone else can comment on it.



Guyz here kept playing it on slow motion. So me got curious.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus

Who is Shekhar ?


Super Falcon said:


> Well India won't be winning this match easily and Bangladesh has to shekhar out as early and keep the wickets coming regular


----------



## Ashesh

Levina said:


> SHIKHAR!!!
> Shikhar Dhawan.
> 
> 
> 
> Guyz here kept playing it on slow motion. So me got curious.



Apparently, Kholi exchanged some words with Bangladeshi Batsman/Banter.


India has got of to Good Start.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

If we win, hope Kohli don't pick Ashwin for finals. Poor fielding and average bowling. Bring Shami or Umesh instead of him.


Ashesh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875339006677966849


Reminds me of conspiracies of Aussie batsmen having spring in thier bats back in the days lol.


Levina said:


> I hope our men do well.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw what was this about?
> What was going on? Who is Virat Kohli talking to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 403837
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 403838


He was talking something with Mortaza, Bangladeshi captain.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

Ashesh said:


> Apparently, Kholi exchanged some words with Bangladeshi Batsman/Banter.


It's KOHLI not Kohli. 

Who was he talking to?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## protest

India is not hurried at all.. They are playing as if game is already in the bag.


----------



## Levina

911 said:


> He was talking something with Mortaza, Bangladeshi captain.


After a good hit? 
Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Divergent

People have issues with A Pakistani 'Man of the match' celebrating victory in a particular style. But this is so classy right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Divergent1 said:


> People have issues with A Pakistani 'Man of the match' celebrating victory in a particular style. But this is so classy right?
> View attachment 403840

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Divergent1 said:


> People have issues with A Pakistani 'Man of the match' celebrating victory in a particular style. But this is so classy right?
> View attachment 403840


well if you can remember the statement of Snap chat CEO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neem456

Indian batsmen giving no respect to Bangladesh bowlers


----------



## Soumitra

Rohit Sharma and Dhawan are hitting BD all over the park

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

911 said:


> If we win, hope Kohli don't pick Ashwin for finals. Poor fielding and average bowling. Bring Shami or Umesh instead of him.
> 
> Reminds me of conspiracies of Aussie batsmen having spring in thier bats back in the days lol.
> 
> He was talking something with Mortaza, Bangladeshi captain.


I am falling in love with BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Boundries coming like anything


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873930983665393665
Huge 6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## neem456

Bang bang of Bangladesh


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Tigers don't know what hit them !!


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Not a bad start for India at all....just need to keep wickets in hand!!


----------



## halupridol

Missed BD innings,,surprised tht they managed 250+


----------



## Soumitra




----------



## neem456



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Burhan Wani

Keep fighting Brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Jonah Arthur said:


> Keep fighting Brothers.


Good. No BD posters here for long time. They should have some support. BTW I know you are actually praying for your team because you know if India wins this one then we will make mincemeat of your team in the finals

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Divergent

Levina said:


> View attachment 403841



Very sophisticated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neem456

Ahhh lucky wicket


----------



## Levina

Divergent1 said:


> Very sophisticated.


Virat has a very expressive face. I'm guessing that it's his excellent dancing skills which helps him emote so well.
Like a true Punjabi he is loud too.

Lol

Deal with it!  


*****

I wish and wish Dhawan had touched 50. Hate to see his pretty wife so upset.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Styx

Nice, cruising.. still a ways to go though but BD aren't looking very good, even that one wicket was a fluke/bad shot, not from any great bowling. 

also, @Arsalan when did _lungi _become a swear/cuss word, it's like baniya for us Indians, nobody takes offence even though it is said slightly derogatorily.


----------



## Ashesh

@asad71 Miah, where are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darksider

Pakistan vs india final. 
Bangladesh cannot win.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

Ashesh said:


> @asad71 Miah, where are you?


About those pics somebody on twitter posted this>>>







Was the Bangladeshi Capt celebrating/dancing after a good hit? Did I miss something?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Soumitra said:


> Good. No BD posters here for long time. They should have some support. BTW I know you are actually praying for your team because you know if India wins this one then we will make mincemeat of your team in the finals


Actually not. I support Bangladesh because Tamim is my favorite left hand Batsman. Similarly i support Westindies because i like Marlon Samuels.


----------



## protest

Ashesh said:


> @asad71 Miah, where are you?



He always hides for three days after their match with India.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Divergent

The only reason why references to his celebratory style were made is because a few people on here had very odd things to say about how Pakistani cricketers celebrate which I find amusing whilst observing their own players style.

I don't need to 'deal with it' quite frankly speaking I don't care lol.

Can't take the heat step out otherwise 'deal with it' 




Levina said:


> Virat has a very expressive face. I'm guessing that it's his excellent dancing skills which helps him emote so well.
> Like a true Punjabi he is loud too.
> 
> Lol
> 
> Deal with it!
> 
> 
> *****
> 
> I wish and wish Dhawan had touched 50. Hate to see his pretty wife so upset.


----------



## Levina

Divergent1 said:


> The only reason why references to his celebratory style were made is because a few people on here had very odd things to say about how Pakistani cricketers celebrate which I find amusing whilst observing their own players style.


Reallllllyyyy?

I would also like to know how does the Pakistani team celebrate. What is it that has amused our audience?


----------



## Ashesh

Levina said:


> About those pics somebody on twitter posted this>>>
> 
> View attachment 403855
> 
> 
> 
> Was the Bangladeshi Capt celebrating/dancing after a good hit? Did I miss something?




Apparently, I missed it to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

india must give batting practice to pandya and jadhav. may be once close to 200 they shud retire and make them bat for a while for hard hitting.

next match is important and such match practice will do world of good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

duhastmish said:


> india must give batting practice to pandya and jadhav. may be once close to 200 they shud retire and make them bat for a while for hard hitting.
> 
> next match is important and such match practice will do world of good.



I want both of them to sit out. India should have played with Rahane, a fast bowler + use Yuvi as bowler.


----------



## Divergent

Ask them? Because I'm wondering the same reallllllyyyyyyy



Levina said:


> Reallllllyyyy?
> 
> I would also like to know how does the Pakistani team celebrate. What is it that has amused our audience?


----------



## Nilgiri

@BDforever 

Enjoyed the 17 runs off one over? There's more to come little one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh

Wish Rohit can repeat todays Performance in Finals against Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NirmalKrish

Nilgiri said:


> @BDforever
> 
> Enjoyed the 17 runs off one over? There's more to come little one.


Its only the start

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Both India and Bangladesh persistently refused to play any cricket with Pakistan.
Today they are fighting each other to have their chance to play with Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Ashesh said:


> @asad71 Miah, where are you?



Making some grumpy loser conspiracy theories.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NirmalKrish

Ashesh said:


> Wish Rohit can repeat todays Performance in Finals against Pakistan.



Yeh toh trailer hai main picture bhaki hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

protest said:


> He always hides for three days after their match with India.



Not really! I'm sure he'd be back with his Conspiracy Theories/Comedy right after the match!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

where are tigers of this forum??


----------



## NirmalKrish

Hey bangaleshi member's where are the photoshops now?? Don't tell me you have packed up your laptop and photoshop cs6

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

Narendra Trump said:


> where are tigers of this forum??


*dont laugh or make too much fun.

you are next.*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Ashesh

Narendra Trump said:


> where are tigers of this forum??



They are Counterfeit Tigers & can only be seen if their Team Plays well.

On Topic: Team India is on her way to Comfortable Victory. 

Hope we don't have bad day with bat in Finals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

duhastmish said:


> *dont laugh or make too much fun.
> 
> you are next.*


we'll see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

Tigers or Pussy cats?


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

duhastmish said:


> *dont laugh or make too much fun.
> 
> you are next.*


LOL...!!!!!!


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Feeling sorry for Bengali team...They put up a decent total.

I like their fighting spirit as well...No worries.

West Pakistan is watching and will take care of India on Sunday. 

Time to catch India by surprise just like you did in previous matches...Go Green


----------



## duhastmish

Narendra Trump said:


> we'll see


i thought u had already seen enough.

par koi nahi. this time we will come even better prepared

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NirmalKrish




----------



## Secret Service

Pakistan vs India.. coming up


----------



## NirmalKrish

شاھین میزایل said:


> They are very submissive and won't speak up against master India. They are circus tigers.



Defanged and declawed


----------



## Reichsmarschall

شاھین میزایل said:


> They are very submissive and won't speak up against master India. They are circus tigers.


A good one


----------



## ito

So India vs Pak on Sunday. Waiting for that game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neem456

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Feeling sorry for Bengali team...They put up a decent total.
> 
> I like their fighting spirit as well...No worries.
> 
> West Pakistan is watching and will take care of India on Sunday.
> 
> Time to catch India by surprise just like you did in previous matches...Go Green


India will do things even more harshly than done in previous match. Just wait 2 more days you will no more feel sorry for Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Will bangladeshi players cry on the field after losing this game just like last time ?


----------



## NirmalKrish



Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Levina

Divergent1 said:


> Ask them? Because I'm wondering the same reallllllyyyyyyy



I missed it.
Won't be able to see the Pakistani team celebrating again ...atleast not in this season.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

neem456 said:


> India will do things even more harshly than done in previous match. Just wait 2 more days you will no more feel sorry for Bangladesh.



India will do things only if Pakistan allows them to do. That's the main thing, here.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

duhastmish said:


> one thing that will work in pakistani captains favour is.
> 
> he wont have to give a winning speech in english



Yes....He'll give in Urdu.


----------



## neem456

I am missing Bangladeshi fans in crowd shedding tears.
Comon make my day complete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Lol Kohli and Rohit are toying with Bangladeshi bowlers. They are too good. Pakistan has to knock out Indian top three cheaply to have a good shot at the victory else Indians will pile up ton of runs. We have the confidence and bowlers to do it now. Sunday should be a great game.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## duhastmish

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Yes....He'll give in Urdu.


yes to himself in washroom. he he.

its against well prepared india and we have had a good practice thanks to bangladesi


----------



## Divergent

Aww don't worry you will soon. 



Levina said:


> I missed it.
> Won't be able to see the Pakistani team celebrating again ...atleast not in this season.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Kohli 50!!!!


----------



## neem456

Chase and kohli.
Yet again and again and again and again


----------



## duhastmish

Divergent1 said:


> Aww don't worry you will soon.


yes once they will play against Zimbabwe in sharjaha


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

duhastmish said:


> yes to himself in washroom. he he.
> 
> its against well prepared india and we have had a good practice thanks to bangladesi



If Indian media will be in washroom then obviously he'll go to washroom to troll them 

Pakistan doesn't need to be well prepared...We come, we see, we conquer.

Sunday is our day and no one can do jack squat.


----------



## neem456

Caution for Pakistan, you give kohli a target and your chances are gone.


----------



## duhastmish

it doesnt seem like a sports channel with cricket match.

it seems like cookery channel with bhurta recipe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## duhastmish

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> If Indian media will be in washroom then obviously he'll go to washroom to troll them
> 
> Pakistan doesn't need to be well prepared...We come, we see, we conquer.
> 
> Sunday is our day and no one can do jack squat.



yeh even bangladesh were talking like this a couple days back.

and see luck runs out talent doesnt.


----------



## NirmalKrish

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> If Indian media will be in washroom then obviously he'll go to washroom to troll them
> 
> Pakistan doesn't need to be well prepared...We come, we see, we conquer.
> 
> Sunday is our day and no one can do jack squat.



Yep you will rule the position as runners up, then you whimper on the plane back to Pakistan


----------



## NirmalKrish

Sweep to 4 Rohit on 94


----------



## Secret Service

what a batsmen he is... insane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trisonics



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Crixus

Pretty much anything is possible in final as Pakistani team has surprised everyone including themselves  


Salman Zahidi said:


> Lol Kohli and Rohit are toying with Bangladeshi bowlers. They are too good. Pakistan has to knock out Indian top three cheaply to have a good shot at the victory else Indians will pile up ton of runs. We have the confidence and bowlers to do it now. Sunday should be a great game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

one more indo pak final..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Styx




----------



## Levina

Divergent1 said:


> Aww don't worry you will soon.


Awww I don't want to disappoint you after all you guyz have been waiting for a "mauka". 



Meanwhile>>>>


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875375148794249219

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874996503814656001

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## duhastmish

but i guess it will be perfect. if india wins and pak becomes runner up.
top 3 teams will be 
india pak and bangla.
cricket is subcontinent thing now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Very ordinary Bowling. So many over pitched deliveries by the bowlers and Indians kept driving them especially at cover.


----------



## Secret Service

yar ye Dhoni ko bhi batting kara diya karo kabhi..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

Bangladeshis situation summed up in 1 picture

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## duhastmish

secretservice said:


> yar ye Dhoni ko bhi batting kara diya karo kabhi..


india must give chance to pandya and jadhav. they must retire now 100 and 50 ho gaye ab to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

friends wait for a cracker of a final on sunday if rain do not interrupt

treat to watch always india-pakistan match since they do not play each other much now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salza

Trisonics said:


>



Well we destroyed two teams wearing blue Sri lanka and England.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

NirmalKrish said:


> Bangladeshis situation summed up in 1 picture





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875375816997253121

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

This is terrible defensive field placement by BD all game....esp at start when they need wickets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proud_indian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875373403825467392

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

UPDATE: Rohit gets century!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neem456

Match is over, now what we see is insult of opponents.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

Rohit ton yay!


----------



## Styx

n1, SD is the man !


----------



## Trisonics

From fb..not mine

*Excuses by bangladeshi after defeat today* 
1) bcci=icc=icecream cup 
2) India forced us to wear green jersey so that they can bang us like pak





3)they were tired after pulling rickshaw yesterday




4) if the match would had played on jupiter shabbir bradman would had scored 500 alone 
5) this trophy does not deserve we will win trophy by photoshop 
6) Ice cream cup is bigger than ct cup




7) ground was changed during break so that india can bat easily




8) mustafizur forgot to take his polio drops ....and the list goes on u guys can add more in list

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## duhastmish

Salman Zahidi said:


> Well we destroyed two teams wearing blue Sri lanka and England.


fielding dekhi thi unki. they actually threw the match. 
they lost because they underestimate you.

but no matter what india will always be overestimating you just to be on safe side. we know about you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Styx

neem456 said:


> Match is over, now what we see is insult of opponents.


to send a message to the Pakistani team who are watching this too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

What is this man saying???



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875375677184262144


----------



## Trisonics

Salman Zahidi said:


> Well we destroyed two teams wearing blue Sri lanka and England.


but that one Blue one you haven't even a single time..isliye..baap baap hota hai


----------



## Nilgiri

Trisonics said:


> From fb..not mine
> 
> *Excuses by bangladeshi after defeat today*
> 1) bcci=icc=icecream cup
> 2) India forced us to wear green jersey so that they can bang us like pak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3)they were tired after pulling rickshaw yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) if the match would had played on jupiter shabbir bradman would had scored 500 alone
> 5) this trophy does not deserve we will win trophy by photoshop
> 6) Ice cream cup is bigger than ct cup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7) ground was changed during break so that india can bat easily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8) mustafizur forgot to take his polio drops ....and the list goes on u guys can add more in list



There should be some pole vaulting element in cricket. Then we will see BD win easy every game....no question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NirmalKrish

Nice diving effort but cats are deflated








Nilgiri said:


> There should be some pole vaulting element in cricket. Then we will see BD win easy every game....no question.


Refer above to example

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Trisonics said:


> but that one Blue one you haven't even a single time..isliye..baap baap hota hai



Kaun kis ka baap hai woh Sunday ko confirm ho Jaye ga beta gee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aazee

If india going to play like this so the result is in front of us. In other thoughts PAK vs IND final will be a match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trisonics



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Styx

Levina said:


> What is this man saying???
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875375677184262144


a google translate says: 
_
Semifinal India vs Bangladesh in cricket, the win will go against Pakistan, those indus and packies if they hate each other, there will be q 

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

duhastmish said:


> yeh even bangladesh were talking like this a couple days back.
> 
> and see luck runs out talent doesnt.



Pakistan has both luck and talent....That's why we have reached finals.



NirmalKrish said:


> Yep you will rule the position as runners up, then you whimper on the plane back to Pakistan



We will come to Pakistan along with trophy...


----------



## Trisonics



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Styx

NirmalKrish said:


> Nice diving effort but cats are deflated


There's a guy at the stadium with a stuffed tiger he was petting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trisonics



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Styx

on further investigation, it seems 'habrá q verlo' might mean "we'll have to wait and see what happens" 

not sure though. 

@Levina

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

We need a nail biting match like SA vs Australia .. with 437 run in final ... it dose not matter which team will win ..... I dont want to wake up at 5:00am to watch a dull match in final


----------



## Trisonics

*BREAKING NEWS: India is again cheating against Bangladesh by being better than them*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Divergent

Congrats on the Win and about 'mauka' we'd have been happy with any but you're just so eager to meet us. 

See you on Sunday 



Levina said:


> Awww I don't want to disappoint you after all you guyz have been waiting for a "mauka".
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile>>>>
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875375148794249219
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874996503814656001
> 
> View attachment 403869

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neem456

Bangladesh should be fined by ICC for putting up such boring match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Geralt said:


> @Arsalan what that -ve for ?


Kindly remove that word from post. I am removing the rating.

we all know what last few pages have been like so we need to be a bit more atrict than usual to keep things on track. Hope you will understand. Please edit that post.

Can you tell the post number so i can remove it right now?


----------



## NirmalKrish



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## duhastmish

neem456 said:


> Bangladesh should be fined by ICC for putting up such boring match.


tumhare tukke jo lage.
those were flukes no nailbitting talented elclassico.


----------



## Super Falcon

This time won't be stupid wahab it won't be easy runs for India 

Amir should come in place of imad wasim
If amir is not fit fahim ashraf come for imad


----------



## Surya 1

Trisonics said:


> *BREAKING NEWS: India is again cheating against Bangladesh by being better than them*


I do not know whom they will blame this time?


----------



## duhastmish

Arsalan said:


> Kindly remove that word from post. I am removing the rating.
> 
> we all know what last few pages have been like so we need to be a bit more atrict than usual to keep things on track. Hope you will understand. Please edit that post.


brother this is a sports page. a little leg pulling is part and parcel. for heavem sake atleast here peaple are talking without abusing or hate.

i like it.


----------



## Arsalan

duhastmish said:


> brother this is a sports page. a little leg pulling is part and parcel. for heavem sake atleast here peaple are talking without abusing or hate.
> 
> i like it.


Refer to post 1456 and see if this is "little leg pulling" without hate? have to draw a line somewhere.


----------



## Surya 1

While they boast, they forget that India under19 can defeat them any day. Poor people with low accomplishment but high ego.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone 7

India won the match while BD won hearts as usual


----------



## NirmalKrish




----------



## duhastmish

Arsalan said:


> Refer to post 1456 and see if this is "little leg pulling" without hate? have to draw a line somewhere.


fair enough both of them should be punished. pehle kam bhasoodi hain hamare mulko ke beech jo racism bhi aa gaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Divergent1 said:


> you're just so eager to meet us.


So typical of Indians!
Its become a habit to win matches.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service

kohli should complete his century..


----------



## Divergent

bless you. 



Levina said:


> So typical of Indians!
> Its become a habit to win matches.


----------



## Surya 1

Match is over

Had they scored hundred more runs, virat would have scored a century and Rohit would have scored double.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ito

India won


----------



## 911

There is another *India vs Pakistan* match on Sunday, that is *Hockey* .



Nilgiri said:


> Making some grumpy loser conspiracy theories.


What you think Kohli and Mortaza were talking about? 


Trisonics said:


> 7) ground was changed during break so that india can bat easily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## duhastmish

Super Falcon said:


> Itna ochlo mat yeh world cup nahe champion trophy ha yahan tum logo ki durgat banai hue ha hamne Baki rahe bat Saeed miandad etc ki Inka Nam sunka tumhara players ka hath per kampta Tha record dekhlo aur Sharjah ki series tu zaroor dekhna ok
> 
> Rahe bat over confidence ki jab bura din ata ha tu kuch bhi karo 11 kholo leka bhi aoge tu bhi Haro ge badai sirf upar Wala ki ha tum log Srilanka see har chuka ho


why so serious. we love them. they are world icon.

but as for now. india is far better team. we have way more chance and your denial is meaningless. 

bhai cricket hai jung nahi. khus ho ke khelo har jeet to kisi na kisi ki hogi na. kabhi aap haroge to kabhi hum jeeten gey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

Congratulations guys

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rocketman0409

India played well. But Bangladesh also did well, they have improved their game quite fast. Respect


----------



## kmc_chacko

Bangladesh 264/7 (50.0 ov)
India 265/1 (40.1 ov)
India won by 9 wickets (with 59 balls remaining)


----------



## Styx

Arsalan said:


> Kindly remove that word from post. I am removing the rating.
> 
> we all know what last few pages have been like so we need to be a bit more atrict than usual to keep things on track. Hope you will understand. Please edit that post.
> 
> Can you tell the post number so i can remove it right now?


ok, won't be using it anymore then.

not sure what post you're referring to, you already edited it, right ?


----------



## nair

Indo Pak Final..... Feel sorry for the moderators.... Especially after the match is over.....


----------



## Soumitra

@WebMaster this sunday PDF will have increased number of site visitors. Open a new thread

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

Congratulations to Team India! 

Looking forward to India Vs. Pakistan Finals

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

India has only lost 12 wickets in this tournament so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Trisonics

I may be posting troll memes against the BD team but you guys played well and have a vastly improved team. Well done!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Trisonics said:


>


*Father = 14th August 1947
Son = 15th August 1947*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arsalan

Geralt said:


> ok, won't be using it anymore then.
> 
> not sure what post you're referring to, you already edited it, right ?


I am looking for it. If you find it let me know or else i will ask a mod to reverse that tomorrow.


----------



## Levina

@WAJsal 
I'm happy that my prediction didn't come true this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Trisonics said:


> I may be posting troll memes against the BD team but you guys played well and have a vastly improved team. Well done!



We played like a minnow. This is not the Bangladesh team that we were looking forward to. The pressure of big match has got them again!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Styx

Arsalan said:


> I am looking for it. If you find it let me know or else i will ask a mod to reverse that tomorrow.


It did get reversed, and the post got edited/ word removed. I thought it was you. 

np though, won't use it anymore if it's considered that offensive.


----------



## pakindia

India vs Pakistan
South Asia's el-classico is coming bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Veggies are going after the greens !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Styx

Arsalan said:


> I am looking for it. If you find it let me know or else i will ask a mod to reverse that tomorrow.


no need to, like I said.. I got a -ve, but that got reversed/removed and I found my post edited with the offending word removed. 

all good. 

I don't care about ratings anyway, but getting an (imo) undeserved -ve was what I was pointing out. 

all cool.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Congratz blue shirts...Your batting line is outstanding. Good luck for the final.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## NirmalKrish

Anyone understand his English in post match presentation baba


----------



## lastone

Few observations ..
Who was saurav supporting ?
Are Pakistanis feeling demoralised now ?
Why are we the bestest ?


----------



## waz

Pakistan will get beat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

duhastmish said:


> why so serious. we love them. they are world icon.
> 
> but as for now. india is far better team. we have way more chance and your denial is meaningless.
> 
> bhai cricket hai jung nahi. khus ho ke khelo har jeet to kisi na kisi ki hogi na. kabhi aap haroge to kabhi hum jeeten gey.


Ha yehi Pat apna Hindustan ko bhi batao na aur kabhi sirf Tim nahe hum bhi jetenga

Is bar Pak ka bowling Attack sari teams are acha ha ruman raees bhi chale chidambram Aya ha batting bhi improve hue ha easy nhe hoga is bar


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

waz said:


> Pakistan will get beat.



Why?

I agree...Separate thread should be made at Sunday for final


----------



## Fireurimagination

All Bangladeshis have gone underground  It was like C'mon Tiger ROAR! it was Meeeeeeeeeeeeeow!


----------



## NirmalKrish

waz said:


> Pakistan will get beat.


Appreciate the honesty


----------



## Ashesh

waz said:


> Pakistan will get beat.



Indian batting hasn't failed in the Tournament.  If it clicks on Sunday, then Pakistan might.


----------



## NirmalKrish

Fireurimagination said:


> All Bangladeshis have gone underground  It was like C'mon Tiger ROAR! it was Meeeeeeeeeeeeeow!





NirmalKrish said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

@asad71 Miah, where are you?


----------



## nair

Hey come on guys.... I agree they are are not good at loosing..... But let us agree that they have played well in this tournament......


----------



## The Eagle

Geralt said:


> ok, won't be using it anymore then.
> 
> not sure what post you're referring to, you already edited it, right ?



Post edited and rating removed for the time being. Avoid use of such words. 

Regards,


----------



## NirmalKrish

C


nair said:


> Hey come on guys.... I agree they are are not good at loosing..... But let us agree that they have played well in this tournament......


Concur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastone

Wacko said:


> Will this be the first time that India-Pak facing each other in final of an ICC tournament?


1st t20 tourney. Wonder what the result was ?
Benson something in australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastone

Wacko said:


> I meant in one day format. T20 isn't real cricket.for me.


Luckily u dont matter much


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

So my fellow countrymen,

I wonder what will be batting order for Pakistan...U guys were all praising Fakhar Zaman...what do you think, he should bat at which number? and what about Sarfaraz?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Divergent1 said:


> Congrats on the Win and about 'mauka' we'd have been happy with any but you're just so eager to meet us.
> 
> See you on Sunday



Oi you got knocked out in the semi final against Pakistan 
Lol about we hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

third eye said:


> for real ?



No need to quote as such. Just report and move on without quoting back. Done for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

@asad71 Told you, we will beat you by 10 wickets. Chalo Mian, ek wicket baksh diya

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

Bangladesh reaching semi final was an accident. The result proves it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

scorpionx said:


> @asad71 Told you, we will beat you by 10 wickets. Chalo Mian, ek wicket baksh diya



Jale me namak na chidak mere bhai...... but they played very well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Divergent

terry5 said:


> Oi you got knocked out in the semi final against Pakistan
> Lol about we hahaha



Shut up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

This is cheating by ICC.. Match should have been played somewhere in East London instead of mini India Midlands..


----------



## duhastmish

nair said:


> Jale me namak na chidak mere bhai...... but they played very well





nair said:


> Jale me namak na chidak mere bhai...... but they played very well


tum bade played well kar re ho.

bhai 9 wicket se haar gaye wo. ab kya toss ke baad ghar bhejna tha?


----------



## Arsalan

Geralt said:


> It did get reversed, and the post got edited/ word removed. I thought it was you.
> 
> np though, won't use it anymore if it's considered that offensive.


Ok, its fine then
please avoid using terms that will aurely lead to ofensive response and trolling


----------



## nair

duhastmish said:


> tum bade played well kar re ho.
> 
> bhai 9 wicket se haar gaye wo. ab kya toss ke baad ghar bhejna tha?



Oye, mein is match ki baath nahi kar raha hoon..... Overall performance......


----------



## duhastmish

nair said:


> Oye, mein is match ki baath nahi kar raha hoon..... Overall performance......


2 match rain drowned thhey. which they were almost loosing. i dont know against whom they had fluke.

roze thhey. upar wale ne kadar rakh di. ab bas ho gya. he cant deny talent too much over luck.


----------



## Jackdaws

India-Pak match is fun - a little needling is fine but nowadays it is just abuse. It is not a war. Pakistan has always had a good team - yes, this team is not as good as their earlier teams were. But so what? All teams go through rebuilding phases. I hope this match is exciting and may the better team win.


----------



## Arsalan

hops said:


> @Arsalan
> 
> I have edited my post too so remove negative ratting which you awarded me on my first day.
> 
> I just responded to a abusive false flager.


Report those posts rather than replying. Share your post number so i can remove the rating.



lastone said:


> Y dont u 2 get a room ?
> F nkg bored of reading your exchanges.


Feel free to report the posts that you think should not be here. This is a fun thread, lets keep it to civilized fun. This is NOT you facebook twitter page where you guys can post all the BS you want!


----------



## Arsalan

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> So my fellow countrymen,
> 
> I wonder what will be batting order for Pakistan...U guys were all praising Fakhar Zaman...what do you think, he should bat at which number? and what about Sarfaraz?


Opener for sure
We will need quick runs up front.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

In these matches toss has become of immense importance, team chase down even 300+ with ease these days so team batting first is in a tight spot how they should approach the game


----------



## terry5

We need a Pakistan India build up thread 
Someone


----------



## jaatram

Tigers are going home crying !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875386786310111232

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Safriz

After refusing to play cricket with Pakistan for about ten years, India had to fight and win for a chance to play against Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

terry5 said:


> We need a Pakistan India build up thread
> Someone



I'd start a new thread tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

شاھین میزایل said:


> After refusing to play cricket with Pakistan for about ten years, India had to fight and win for a chance to play against Pakistan.


LoL it was not a fight. It was a stroll in the park


----------



## Sam.

شاھین میزایل said:


> After refusing to play cricket with Pakistan for about ten years, India had to fight and win for a chance to play against Pakistan.


At least 10 time post of this thread. geez you guys with your infatuations .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pindi Boy

Link to Pak Vs Ind final match thread
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistan-vs-india-champions-2017-trophy-final.501910/#post-9575906

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5

Question for Bangladeshis 

Who you supporting in the final ?
Pak or Ind ??


----------



## Species

terry5 said:


> Question for Bangladeshis
> 
> Who you supporting in the final ?
> Pak or Ind ??



Most of the Bangladeshi fans would support Pakistan I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

Pakistani Fan said:


> Bangladesh Team played well without any iota of doubt. Batting is good enough. Soumya Sarkar and Shabber should be kicked out. There should be no place for Imraul Kayes as well. Bowling is pathetic. Captaincy is also below average. Giving a new ball to Mustafizur does not make any sense.Improvement in fielding is also required.So all in all Tamim Iqbal,Shakib,WK,Muhamdullah,Mashrafe (OK) are according to international standards rest everyone should be thrown out.



After the injury, Mustafiz has been struggling with poor line and length, perhaps suffering from a lack of confidence. The selectors did a poor job with Rubel, keeping him on and off the field which has affected his performance. He used to be a lethal bowler at the death. In 4 matches, we have taken just 11 wickets, pathetic. 

Soumya and Sabbir are actually good players but have lost their forms. We have been searching for a good opening combination since ages, still haven't got anybody who could perfectly partner with Tamim.


----------



## The Eagle

G0dfather said:


> "Aupcharikta matr bachi hai".



Regional language be avoided.

Other members, rather than accusing each other and derailing the thread with useless posts, kindly continue you discussion on topic and lets Admin/Mods check members accordingly. In-case of any violation, use report button and move-on without quoting back or doing so in return. Hopefully, the same wouldn't be needed to remind again.

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Ashesh said:


> @asad71 Miah, where are you?



India will still be playing BD in the finals. Indians seem to forget it was our forefathers who had created Pakistan crucially helping Jinnah in the 1946 elections. Pakistan team is also ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Super Falcon

Junaid Khan is swing a ball and a line which is unplayable given the kholo record against Junaid I don't think he survives the Junaid and both Indian openers technique are faulty their fees stuck on crease and their will not be easy in middle for India

Trio lefties are bowling best 

Pak has to field well if we can hold the cacthes we win

Remember india will give us catches in all matches if we holders them in past we would have won this time we hold everything coming to us


----------



## asad71

Pakistani Fan said:


> Have you verified his documents too ? I am pretty much sure that you entertain trolls. Unfortunately no other mod has time to come online and settle things.
> 
> 
> 
> & it was your forefathers who became traitors and divided our country into two. Pakistan team belongs to Pakistanis only. Support your masters whose help you took to fight against us.




Nope, it was your forefathers led by Bhutto. And that is exactly why Zia hanged him. Mujib was a committed Pakistani till the end. Had he lived he might have come to some fair political arrangement between the two states based on the LHR Resolution, 1946. Most of your generals then were asses. Some like Mithha was were probably in Bharat's pay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jetray

Super Falcon said:


> Junaid Khan is swing a ball and a line which is unplayable given the kholo record against Junaid I don't think he survives the Junaid and both Indian openers technique are faulty their fees stuck on crease and their will not be easy in middle for India
> 
> Trio lefties are bowling best
> 
> Pak has to field well if we can hold the cacthes we win
> 
> Remember india will give us catches in all matches if we holders them in past we would have won this time we hold everything coming to us


I wish they settle the winner over a toss of coin. Will save a lot effort for both the teams and also prevent loss of gdp for a day.


----------



## WAJsal

*No politics!*


Levina said:


> @WAJsal
> I'm happy that my prediction didn't come true this time.


Me too, who doesn't like a big final?

Need to win the toss against India, bowl well and chase. @anant_s , very disappointed with the pitches this tournament.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zibago

Wadi screena la lawo


----------



## Nilgiri

WAJsal said:


> *No politics!*



Check out asads posts above yours heh.



WAJsal said:


> Me too, who doesn't like a big final?
> 
> Need to win the toss against India, bowl well and chase. @anant_s , very disappointed with the pitches this tournament.



I'm just happy its on sunday, hard following this cricket at work heh. Best of luck to both sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zee-shaun

Congrats India, superb batting as usual and a deserved victory as expected. 

Well played BD, you need better bowlers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## G0dfather

The Eagle said:


> Regional language be avoided.
> 
> Other members, rather than accusing each other and derailing the thread with useless posts, kindly continue you discussion on topic and lets Admin/Mods check members accordingly. In-case of any violation, use report button and move-on without quoting back or doing so in return. Hopefully, the same wouldn't be needed to remind again.
> 
> Regards,



Ok thanks, got my answer, deleting that post.


----------



## terry5

asad71 said:


> India will still be playing BD in the finals. Indians seem to forget it was our forefathers who had created Pakistan crucially helping Jinnah in the 1946 elections. Pakistan team is also ours.



Good one hahahaha 

he's right you know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Pakistani Fan said:


> Have you verified his documents too ? I am pretty much sure that you entertain trolls. Unfortunately no other mod has time to come online and settle things.



Even if I did or not, shouldn't be an issue for members here that they all need to put there energy for productive and quality posting though, Mods are here to do the sweat job Sir. 

Enough for the day.

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baajey

Congrats to the team india


----------



## Safriz

If Bangladesh hadn't separated from Pakistan, today they had already been in the in the final

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Introvert

Considering Pakistan wins the toss. Is it wise for them to bat or ball first. Or it doensn't matter?


----------



## kaykay

hops said:


> And in Finals whoever bowl first would win the match so match will be based on winning a toss.


No. Pakistan would have to bat better than India. Bowling won't help much in my opinion.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neem456

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> So my fellow countrymen,
> 
> I wonder what will be batting order for Pakistan...U guys were all praising Fakhar Zaman...what do you think, he should bat at which number? and what about Sarfaraz?



I dont get why pakstanis are always discussing the batting order ?

It does not really make that much of a difference, after all everybody has to come on the pitch and deliver whatever he has.



شاھین میزایل said:


> After refusing to play cricket with Pakistan for about ten years, India had to fight and win for a chance to play against Pakistan.



Or lets say, since pakistan knew india would be in final, they booked their seat in final already even beating england just to play with india. Bilateral nahi toh yehi sahi.



terry5 said:


> Question for Bangladeshis
> 
> Who you supporting in the final ?
> Pak or Ind ??



After the humiliating thrashing india has given to bangadesh, there is no reason for them to support india.


----------



## Rahil khan

There are rock solid players in Indian side....but the player i have feared the most for last many years is Yuvi.....he has demonstrated against Pakistan in the initial match already that what he is capable of.....he look ordinary sometimes in normal situations, but for pressure cooker situations....he usually drop bombs on opposition teams. I wish i could have met him. Great man, loads of respect and admiration.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

asad71 said:


> India will still be playing BD in the finals. Indians seem to forget it was our forefathers who had created Pakistan crucially helping Jinnah in the 1946 elections. Pakistan team is also ours.


  

Posts like these are the reason I tagged you in 'Funniest Members' thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875342153613885445

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Yeh Achaanak Bhaarat Maata...Bhaarat Pitaa kaisay bann gaeein?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> very disappointed with the pitches this tournament.


I think i told @Arsalan before tournament started, current pitches in England are best batting tracks. While these ensure high scoring contests, they almost take out bowling from equation and that, to me is most disappointing.
But at the same time Pakistan team has done very well (probably the smartest bowling lineup in tournament). I only wish they had better fielding to back it up.
A bit of grass on some pitches would allow some seam movement (can't hope for much swing with weather getting better and sunnier) and would actually test batsman and more even contests.
PS: One of my office mate predicted after practice matches stage, that atleast 3 Asian teams would qualify for Semis. Guess what his prediction came true. He too predicted based on nature of flat pitches, which look more like Asian wickets that English ones.



Super Falcon said:


> Indian openers technique are faulty their fees


Both Rohit and Dhawan don't move feet well in early part of innings and that is the best time to get them out, if a bowler can bring in the ball (LBW or Bowled). However once they play out 20-30 deliveries, its game over for bowlers, for both are quite aggressive.



Nilgiri said:


> There should be some pole vaulting element in cricket. Then we will see BD win easy every game....no question.


Wicked wicked

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MULUBJA

Narendra Trump said:


> BD is 15-25 runs short



yesterday while the BD complete their innings, one commentator told that he felt that BD is short by 30 runs but when rohit and virat roll them over, he said that they actually scored 130 less and not 30.


----------



## terry5

It's going to be 30 degrees and the pitch at the oval is like a road 
No swing no turn 
This game is going on impossible for Pakistan to win 
But we got a slight chance so will see 

It's going to be a great occasion and even the English press is looking forward to 
The blockbuster


----------



## MULUBJA

secretservice said:


> yar ye Dhoni ko bhi batting kara diya karo kabhi..



yes, remember that final of asia cup and what dhoni did to them.



Narendra Trump said:


> *Father = 14th August 1947
> Son = 15th August 1947*



You have two 3 more days to troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

neem456 said:


> I dont get why pakstanis are always discussing the batting order ?
> 
> It does not really make that much of a difference, after all everybody has to come on the pitch and deliver whatever he has.



Every batsman has some strengths/weaknesses...As per requirement of match, how every batsman play matters.


----------



## MULUBJA

Species said:


> We played like a minnow. This is not the Bangladesh team that we were looking forward to. The pressure of big match has got them again!



You guys need to be real sports man learn to control your emotions. See how you guys insult others when you even win a single match. I know how you would have reacted had you win this match. Remember How you reacted when you won against Pakistan in Asia cup.



Rahil khan said:


> There are rock solid players in Indian side....but the player i have feared the most for last many years is Yuvi.....he has demonstrated against Pakistan in the initial match already that what he is capable of.....he look ordinary sometimes in normal situations, but for pressure cooker situations....he usually drop bombs on opposition teams. I wish i could have met him. Great man, loads of respect and admiration.



Yuvi, Rahul Dravid, Kohli are the bats of playing in pressure. I remember the match against australia. 19 runs were required from last over. Yuvi was totally out of form but he hate a 6 and 4 in two balls and India won the match.


----------



## pikkuboss

*Interesting Fact: It took 8 bowlers for Bangladesh to bowl 40 overs.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

MULUBJA said:


> yes, remember that final of asia cup and what dhoni did to them.
> 
> 
> 
> You have two 3 more days to troll.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875589949860397058@PaklovesTurkiye @Dawood Ibrahim @Rand

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MULUBJA

Narendra Trump said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875589949860397058@PaklovesTurkiye @Dawood Ibrahim @Rand



OHHHH I say it once again troll for 3 days before you disappear from here like BD trolls.


----------



## Kesang

Gave 319 in 48 overs and could not last for 35 overs. And you think that your bowlers are better than us. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## John Reese

Pakistani Players are Mostly kids they will crumble under pressure of final that to against India Players like WaQar Shoeib , Younis ,Afridi, Misbah Feel the heat of such matches if they got higher target above 300 .
I prefer India to chase because I am expecting pakistan will give similar target To india btw 260 + going by there batting Strength If they need to score 300 they need Sarfraz to make 100+ at-least


----------



## MULUBJA

Narendra Trump said:


> kya Baharat Mata Transgender hai?


 You have displayed your born and bought enough. When you write here, you disclose how your parents would be and how your school and education would l be. So relax and do not expose your self. Every one on this thread know what sort of person you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan First

MULUBJA said:


> You have displayed your born and bought enough. When you write here, you disclose how your parents would be and how your school and education would l be. So relax and do not expose your self. Every one on this thread know what sort of person you are.


@NarendraTrump has asked a relevant question.

How can Bharat-maata be a Baap as being claimed by Sehwag and Rishi Kapoor? Can't be both at the same time! Unless Bharat is a chakka, hijra, ponay-aath or in other words, a transgender.

Is bharat a transgender?

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =

This inferiority-complex stricken hindu nation does not know how to act gracefully and will always stoop to the lowest levels as evident from statements / messages being issued by Indian celebrities / personalities.

The only language they understand is a SLAP across the face.


----------



## nair

What the Hell is this???? 

NEW DELHI: Fixing claims seem to have returned to mar Pakistan cricket. Former captain Aamer Sohail has vaguely accused the team of making it to the final of the ICC Champions Trophy on the basis of "external forces". During an interview to a Pakistan news channel, the former opener has *said that the team should not be flying too high, because if they're in the final, it's because "they were supposed to".*

"We will congratualte you when you play well but we'll also criticise you when you don't. They [Pakistan team] should* not be flying too high on their success at the moment because we know that they've been 'brought' to this position"*, Sohail said.

After a dismal show against India in the Group B match, Pakistan scripted a terrific turnaround and went on to beat Sri Lanka, South Africa, and then England in the first semi-final on Monday. India then beat Bangladesh to set up a mouth-watering final against their arch-rivals.
t has also been widely claimed over the years that crime lord and underworld don Dawood Ibrahim had a role in determining the outcomes of Pakistan's matches in the late 80s and early 90s.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ampions-trophy-final/articleshow/59174799.cms






Sohail however, did not say anything beyond that, something that has left everyone puzzled. What was interesting to notice was that sharing the screen space with Sohail was Pakistan great Javed Miandad, who did not counter the claims of his former team-mate.




Atul Wassan, former India cricketer and a common figure as an analysit, ridiculed Sohail's claims saying that "Such incomplete statements" mean nothing. However, considering Pakistan's history in fixing, the claims cannot be entirely ruled out. Three of their players - Mohammad Amir, Mohammad Asif and Salman Butt - were guilty of match-fixing during the 2010 tour of England and were penalised accordingly.


----------



## nair

Narendra Trump said:


> @nair why negative rating??



There are rules laid down ..... Stop trolling, you will not be rated.... If you still have an issue, You can take it up with moderator @WAJsal @The Eagle the active one in this thread.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Pakistan First said:


> @Narendra Trump,
> 
> I personally consider these negative strikes as "Kill marks". Each strike represents an Indian I managed to push to the level where s/he could not bear the pain of my Yalghaar on him/her.
> 
> Be proud of each strike.



You can continue your "Yalgharr"s with in the the rules of the forum.... no one will sotp you.... Now get back to the topic or go to @GHQ for any complaints....


----------



## nair

Narendra Trump said:


> ok i'll not do this again but take back rating



Edit your post and notify - Note : Do not delete it


----------



## Pakistan First

nair said:


> What the Hell is this????
> 
> NEW DELHI: Fixing claims seem to have returned to mar Pakistan cricket. Former captain Aamer Sohail has vaguely accused the team of making it to the final of the ICC Champions Trophy on the basis of "external forces". During an interview to a Pakistan news channel, the former opener has *said that the team should not be flying too high, because if they're in the final, it's because "they were supposed to".*
> 
> "We will congratualte you when you play well but we'll also criticise you when you don't. They [Pakistan team] should* not be flying too high on their success at the moment because we know that they've been 'brought' to this position"*, Sohail said.
> 
> After a dismal show against India in the Group B match, Pakistan scripted a terrific turnaround and went on to beat Sri Lanka, South Africa, and then England in the first semi-final on Monday. India then beat Bangladesh to set up a mouth-watering final against their arch-rivals.
> t has also been widely claimed over the years that crime lord and underworld don Dawood Ibrahim had a role in determining the outcomes of Pakistan's matches in the late 80s and early 90s.
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ampions-trophy-final/articleshow/59174799.cms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sohail however, did not say anything beyond that, something that has left everyone puzzled. What was interesting to notice was that sharing the screen space with Sohail was Pakistan great Javed Miandad, who did not counter the claims of his former team-mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atul Wassan, former India cricketer and a common figure as an analysit, ridiculed Sohail's claims saying that "Such incomplete statements" mean nothing. However, considering Pakistan's history in fixing, the claims cannot be entirely ruled out. Three of their players - Mohammad Amir, Mohammad Asif and Salman Butt - were guilty of match-fixing during the 2010 tour of England and were penalised accordingly.


Ok, let me educate you.

The "external forces" which Aamir Sohail was referring to is "ghaibi madad".


----------



## nair

Pakistan First said:


> Ok, let me educate you.
> 
> The "external forces" which Aamir Sohail was referring to is *"ghaibi madad".*



What does that means?



Narendra Trump said:


> what should i notify
> 
> @nair ????



revised....


----------



## Pakistan First

nair said:


> What does that means?
> ....



Ghaibi madad here means DIVINE HELP. Help from the unseen. Forces outside the realm or dimension of humans. External Forces as per Aamir Sohail. And when he stated, "they are in final because they *were supposed to be", *he is implying FATE or DESTINY, which according to Muslims is in Divine / LORD's hands.


----------



## nair

Pakistan First said:


> Ghaibi madad here means DIVINE HELP. Help from the unseen. Forces outside the realm or dimension of humans. External Forces as per Aamir Sohail. And when he stated, "they are in final because they *were supposed to be", *he is implying FATE or DESTINY, which according to Muslims is in Divine / LORD's hands.



What BS, so if Pakistan wins then that also would be from this "Ghaibi Madad"? In that case Pakistani players should stop practicing and start praying...... 

Credit should be given where it is due..... But this perception is yours, and no one really know what he meant with this outside help... It could also be some one not that divine....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

MULUBJA said:


> You guys need to be real sports man learn to control your emotions. See how you guys insult others when you even win a single match. I know how you would have reacted had you win this match. Remember How you reacted when you won against Pakistan in Asia cup.



Those things are reciprocal. Indian fans have been mocking Bangladesh for a long time, now that Bangladesh has started to perform well, the fans began to retaliate. You can see how Indian fans and media react before and after the match. 

What happened after we won against Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MULUBJA

Kesang said:


> Gave 319 in 48 overs and could not last for 35 overs. And you think that your bowlers are better than us. Lol



They coincided 140 runs in last 10 overs.



Species said:


> Those things are reciprocal. Indian fans have been mocking Bangladesh for a long time, now that Bangladesh has started to perform well, the fans began to retaliate. You can see how Indian fans and media react before and after the match.
> 
> What happened after we won against Pakistan?



We have not mocked you even a fraction of what you mocked Pakistan after beating them in Asia cup. We have been very reasonable in mocking you guys. Infact you do not deserve mucj mocking as you guys do not count.


----------



## Species

MULUBJA said:


> We have not mocked you even a fraction of what you mocked Pakistan after beating them in Asia cup.



How did we mock Pakistan?


----------



## aakash_2410

I don't see anyone stopping this Indian behemoth. Indian juggernaut continues to roll.

In 8 powerplays (1-10,40-50 overs in 4 matches) Indians have lost merely 2 wickets and have scored at over 8.5 runs an over.

Whereas, Indian bowlers have been most successful in second powerplay (11-40 overs) clinching 19 wickets. Higher than any other team in this tournament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

MULUBJA said:


> We have been very reasonable in mocking you guys. Infact you do not deserve mucj mocking as you guys do not count.



You seem to have no idea about the trends in Social media in the subcontinent or deliberately trying to ignore. Indian fans have been mocking Bangladesh since 2007 without any provocation. Ever since Bangladesh began to perform well, especially since the 2015 bilateral series, the fans started to retaliate by making those memes. Even Indian media has started to unnecessarily flare up the tensions. 

If we don't count, you don't need to discuss it anyway!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MULUBJA

Species said:


> You seem to have no idea about the trends in Social media in the subcontinent or deliberately trying to ignore. Indian fans have been mocking Bangladesh since 2007 without any provocation. Ever since Bangladesh began to perform well, especially since the 2015 bilateral series, the fans started to retaliate by making those memes. Even Indian media has started to unnecessarily flare up the tensions.
> 
> If we don't count, you don't need to discuss it anyway!



I am on social media and the worst thng in mocking what I have seen is this.











And this was published by your news paper.






Now you want us to not mock you???

and mind you these photo was published in your news paper and it was not posted by some isolated fringe elements on face book or blog.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niaz

Having watched nearly all of the matches on TV; I have to admit that Pakistan has no batsman in the class of Virat Kohli, Rohit Sharma and Shikhar Dhawan.

Therefore I am not having high hopes of a Pakistan win. However, I hope that Pakistan wins and if they do I shall be over the moon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

MULUBJA said:


> I am on social media and the worst thng in mocking what I have seen is this. http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4...Soq7NeUquXokodi5p2lSqnH6J69ipUqVMBFSpUq44/9k=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was published by your news paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you want us to not mock you???
> 
> and mind you these photo was published in your news paper and it was not some isolated fringe elements.
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4...K7QoVCArlChUIChQoVZAUKFCqICuihQq0Q6RQoUKoh//Z



Same thing, all of them are retaliatory. Even your former players have mocked Bangladesh in several occasions (Sidhu, Sehwag). There is a proverb in Bangla, ইট মারলে পাটকেল খেতে হয়। If you throw bricks at others, be prepared for brickbats from others.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

MULUBJA said:


> I am on social media and the worst thng in mocking what I have seen is this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was published by your news paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you want us to not mock you???
> 
> and mind you these photo was published in your news paper and it was not some isolated fringe elements.


they are fans no one can control them but what is this? they are your celebrities talking crap about Pakistan they are even more immature than bengalees

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875385485140426752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875424104458862592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871300714479230976and what was this??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MULUBJA

On the topic

The form of Pakistani team which we show against England continuous, match is certainly going to interesting.


----------



## Musafir117

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> So my fellow countrymen,
> 
> I wonder what will be batting order for Pakistan...U guys were all praising Fakhar Zaman...what do you think, he should bat at which number? and what about Sarfaraz?


Fakhar good at opener or one down and Sarfraz will decide himself according situation as he both good in defensive and aggressive. 
Personally I want to change Babar and Hafeez don't know what's alternate we have! 
If Pakistan won the toss let them bat ( winning a toss is negative impact on opponent team ) half match we can won on toss. If India won the toss they do the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> I think i told @Arsalan before tournament started, current pitches in England are best batting tracks. While these ensure high scoring contests, they almost take out bowling from equation and that, to me is most disappointing.
> But at the same time Pakistan team has done very well (probably the smartest bowling lineup in tournament). I only wish they had better fielding to back it up.


We need to be psychologically prepared, at times i feel our players just don't handle the type of pressure Indian player do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

King Khan is with pakistan
https://www.facebook.com/AmirKhanThePage/posts/10155453082237560:0


----------



## Musafir117

niaz said:


> Having watched nearly all of the matches on TV; I have to admit that Pakistan has no batsman in the class of Virat Kohli, Rohit Sharma and Shikhar Dhawan.
> 
> Therefore I am not having high hopes of a Pakistan win. However, I hope that Pakistan wins and if they do I shall be over the moon.


Niaz Bhai their bating is top class but bowling is third class they wining on their batting line up and if we win the toss Amir and Hassan could do damage and Bond them to score under 300. Half luck and half struggle is what one day or T20 cricket is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> i feel our players just don't handle the type of pressure Indian player do.


i think some of it is circumstantial and some is for PCB to take blame.
Lack of Cricket played on home grounds is badly hurting Pakistan team. It is a universal truth that every team does well on their home pitches and once you start succeeding, it boosts confidence immensely. Now owing to conditions beyond control of team and board, the team hasn't played at home against international teams for many years now. Had they been doing same, the team would by now have had a good idea on other team players and could make plans against them. This makes team and support staff better equipped to handle crunch situations including handling of injuries that are bound to come. 
Second, PCB really needs to put an old player in the team just to mentally support them. This is a very young team and needs counseling and guidance. One only needs to look at Delhi Daredevils (even though it is an IPL team) and Coach Dravid's association. Rahul has said this in past (& i firmly believe it applies to any team anywhere in world), that young team aren't mentally very strong and tend to crumble under pressure. In these situations, some older player needs to be roped in for 2-3 years and nurture the team in its formative years. Wasim bhai is probably the best suited man (see his work with KKR) and i don't know why PCB isn't thinking in that direction. 
With a team of such immense talent, things will only be better in future for Pakistan team, but it needs great amount of support.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Green Arrow

Super Falcon said:


> Junaid Khan is swing a ball and a line which is unplayable given the kholo record against Junaid I don't think he survives the Junaid and both Indian openers technique are faulty their fees stuck on crease and their will not be easy in middle for India
> 
> Trio lefties are bowling best
> 
> Pak has to field well if we can hold the cacthes we win
> 
> Remember india will give us catches in all matches if we holders them in past we would have won this time we hold everything coming to us



Well it reminds me that 2011 WC Semi Final between Pak and India, Where Pakistan dropped 6 catches of Sachin and wasted all the good bowling performance by Wahab.

Also I would suggest that Lets bring Hasan Ali as opening bowler along with Junaid and use Amir in the middle overs as he is bit struggling in the first 10 overs of the innings. Amir performances in the middle overs is very good.


----------



## terry5

Narendra Trump said:


> they are fans no one can control them but what is this? they are your celebrities talking crap about Pakistan they are even more immature than bengalees
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875385485140426752
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875424104458862592
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871300714479230976and what was this??



Jadejas a fool everyone knows but 
rishi kapoor you gone low


----------



## ashok321

So when is the mouth watering final between the two?


----------



## terry5

Narendra Trump said:


> King Khan is with pakistan
> https://www.facebook.com/AmirKhanThePage/posts/10155453082237560:0



If his a king I must be Donald trump lol
Weak jaw Amir scared to fight haha


----------



## Reichsmarschall

terry5 said:


> If his a king I must be Donald trump lol
> Weak jaw Amir scared to fight haha


are you out of your mind??


----------



## Max

Team Pakistan needs to be positive and attacking.


----------



## Riz

We only needed 2 early wickets.. Then no one can snatched the victory from pak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Narendra Trump said:


> are you out of your mind??



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.ma.../boxer-amir-khan-attacked-100000-13185609.amp

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...beat-up-Amir-Khan-and-stole-his-car-keys.html

King my backside more like queen Khan


----------



## Species

Wacko said:


> That's right to some extent. We got a few of our bunch on social media and even news media with a show of arrogance sometimes. Sometimes it is just truth or misjudgment which is perceived as arrogance by the other side. News channels need to be sensible in their words but they seem to be running after ratings and and sometimes biased for their own teams. But social media is simply impossible to control, the silly ones need to be ignored rather than retaliated. Even the Pommy and Aussies engage in these kind of banters but there has to be a limit.
> 
> While in Indian and Pakistani side, we got people with all kind of emotions and respect for each other. I still have to find more than a handful in Bangladesh who appreciate opposition. It's like difference in Indian fans and English/Australian fans of 90's , fans/spectators from abroad could always be seen clapping and appreciating opposition when they performed and won or hit 6's or took wicket but Indian fans used to have pin drop silence when Indian wickets fell or extraordinary loud noise when we took wickets. That has changed now for us and Bangladesh is in the same phase. Will be over in a few years.



I understand you must have some bad experience on this issue but if you analyze it properly, the Bangladeshi fans show such behavior only against India, you don't see such memes when we play against other teams, which indicates that something's wrong from the Indian side as well. Though I do agree with you, such insulting posts/memes must be stopped and we need to learn to appreciate each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Narendra Trump said:


> they are fans no one can control them but what is this? they are your celebrities talking crap about Pakistan they are even more immature than bengalees
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875385485140426752
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875424104458862592
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871300714479230976and what was this??


woo kehte hain apni izzat apne hath main hoti hai..rishi ki achi chitroll ho rhi hain. he and sewag bandar probably love to insults and then receiving abuse


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875432162430005248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875447907922567170


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> woo kehte hain apni izzat apne hath main hoti hai..rishi ki achi chitroll ho rhi hain. he and sewag bandar probably love to insults and then receiving abuse
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875432162430005248
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875447907922567170


Sahi bt hai ACHi Kha si kutton wli ho rhi hai iski

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Pakistani Fan said:


> What the fook Aamir Sohail saying that all Pakistan's match were fixed and Sarfaraz should stay on ground. There is a video circulating that Pakistan is pushed through...Shame on us. We gonna beat as Indians not gonna fix it. Dont ban me as I ve his video and I can post it but I am sure most of my pakistani brothers has already watched it.


----------



## H!TchHiker

Lol look at this afghan speaking in urdu and saying the baap beta thing...I mean common India is favorite but afghans in there hate are too much..


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Pakistan First said:


> *Shoaib Malik: Susar bhi baap ki tarhan hota hay liken 18 june ko bataingay kay saalon kay saath kya kiya jaata hay when the situation demands.*
> 
> *This forum will be RAPISTAN for indian members when Pakistan kicks their a$$ on Sunday.*



Please don't gloat in advance, especially when our chances aren't the best.


----------



## terry5

H!TchHiker said:


> Lol look at this afghan speaking in urdu and saying the baap beta thing...I mean common India is favorite but afghans in there hate are too much..



Afghans lol 
Indians begging passer bys for analysis lol
Hahahaha on a game involving Pakistan and India 

Must hurt them that Kashmir and Bangladesh public are with us


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Indians 2 paisa comedy and trolls nowadays

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prince of Dorne

terry5 said:


> Afghans lol
> Indians begging passer bys for analysis lol
> Hahahaha on a game involving Pakistan and India
> 
> Must hurt them that Kashmir and *Bangladesh public *are with us



Well TBH having BD public on your side is not really an advantage lol


----------



## terry5

Prince of Dorne said:


> Well TBH having BD public on your side is not really an advantage lol



BD are family 
We will try to make them happy tomorrow 

Serious note 
There just isn't a way for Pak to win tomorrow 
The pitch is a road 
Ind will never get out for 250-260 and we can't chase anything more 
We may have the best bowling attack but what is forgotten is we also have the worst batting in this tournament 
Personally thrashing England the way we did still lingers sweet in the memory and I thought we had no chance in that game 
You never know we just may win tomorrow


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan-India is the world’s biggest sporting rivalry*







Sunday writes the next chapter of Pakistan-India cricketing rivalry. PHOTO: AFP

*Arch-rivals.*

Invariably the word used to describe Pakistan and India.

The Oxford Dictionary describes it as ‘a person’s main opponent’. But Pakistan haven’t been India’s main opponent for a while. Nor are India Pakistan’s.

One team has thrived on the riches and experience that have come along with the Indian Premier League. The other has had to cope with exile in the Middle East desert.

One team sits third in ODIs and is confidently eyeing that number one spot. The other sits eighth and is nervously looking at the team behind them.

One team has won the Champions Trophy twice and is the defending champion. The other has reached the final of the tournament for the first time.

On the surface, arch-rivals seldom seem so mismatched. Yet, dig a bit deeper, and the Pakistan-India cricketing rivalry emerges as not only the biggest game in cricket but also the biggest game in all of sport.

*So what constitutes a good rivalry?*

The passion and the emotions that run high among players and fans alike; often dangerously close to boiling point? Pakistan-India clashes have that in abundance. Rivalries in other sports, especially football, often turn bloody and violent but part of that is down to the combative nature of the game itself. No other non-contact game ever sees tempers regularly flare the way matches between these two teams do.

What then about the way rivalries tend to transcend sport? A bloody history, escalating political tensions and conflicts across the border mean a Pakistan-India clash, whether you like it or not, becomes more than just a game of cricket. It becomes about honour, it becomes about egos, it becomes about the millions who lost their lives during Partition nearly 70 years ago, it becomes about the constant state of war the two countries have been in since then. It becomes nationalism and patriotism itself.

The number of viewers a rivalry draws must also be taken into account. Nearly 1.5 billion will watch the Pakistan-India game. For context, that is more than twice the population of all of Europe. *No rivalry in the world comes close. *With an estimated viewership of 650 million, even the biggest game in world football — the clasico between Spanish giants Real Madrid and Barcelona — cannot match those numbers. The only game that can compete is the football World Cup final, but then that is not a rivalry; the viewers tune in due to the enormity of the occasion rather than due to the teams competing.

The history and impact of the rivalry must also be taken into account. Only a few boxing and tennis rivalries can match Pakistan-India in terms of the impact they have had on their sport but due to their individualistic nature, they can only have a small history that inevitably ends when one party retires.

A Pakistan-India fixture alone can generate as much revenue for the International Cricket Council (ICC) as the rest of the tournament put together. The match is so vital to the ICC that it has admitted to putting these two rivals in the same group of every major world event in a bid to ensure at least one Pakistan-India clash.

Then there is the impact on the players. Almost every single Pakistan-India games creates heroes and villains. Moments such as Shoaib Akhtar’s dismissing Rahul Dravid and Sachin Tendulkar off consecutive deliveries, Virender Sehwag’s triple-century, THAT Javed Miandad six and THAT Misbahul Haq scoop are just some of the moments that will forever be etched in folklore. What you do in these seven hours can stick with you for the rest of your life and often even after that.

A rivalry is all the more riveting if rivals cancel each other out. Pakistan have always boasted some of the best bowlers around, while India have had the luxury of calling upon some the finest batsman the world has ever seen. Cricket doesn’t reach a higher standard than Wasim Akram and Waqar Younis bowling to Dravid and Tendulkar.

Then there needs to be uncertainty about who has the upper hand in the rivalry. Without that constant and unending debate, a rivalry wilts. Pakistan fans will point to a far superior 72-52 head-to-head record in ODIs as irrefutable proof that they have always dominated India in such clashes. Those who prefer the Blue over the Green would point to India’s 10-0 record over Pakistan in World Cups and World T20s.

Add to this the fact that bilateral games between the two teams have stopped completely, meaning the sense of occasion doubles every time the two proud cricketing nations collide.

Sunday writes the next chapter of the greatest rivalry in all of sport. The world will be watching. All your previous achievements will count for nothing if you fail. Win and all your sins will be washed. The fact that it is a final means the match will create not heroes but legends, not villains but pariahs.

*No pressure.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Found this 'Mauka Mauka' video nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

H!TchHiker said:


> Lol look at this afghan speaking in urdu and saying the baap beta thing...I mean common India is favorite but afghans in there hate are too much..


Why don't we kick their butt what has stopping us kick these Afghanis out of pak


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy




----------



## Safriz

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## mercurydancer

Pakistan beat England with little effort. All credit to Pakistan. We got beat. 

All in all, its leading to a superb final of a great competition. 

In the spirit of cricket, I look forward to a good match. Given the two teams involved, I am sure it will be thrilling. 

I cannot get tickets. (insert swear words of any language here)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Cricket is suppose to be a gentleman's game, But then there's India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

*Kohli says Pakistan can beat any team on their day
*
I like the way Kohli answer questions sensibly with maturity 

*[video]



*


LONDON: Indian captain Virat Kohli has praised the remarkable comeback of Pakistan cricket team in ICC Champions Trophy ahead of the final between the traditional rivals on Sunday.

Talking to media on Saturday, Kohli said that he is aware of Pakistan’s talent and believe that Pakistan can beat any side of the world on its day.

“Everyone is aware of the kind of talent they have in their team, and on their day they can beat any side in the world. That's the kind of players they have, and that's the kind of ability they have in their side. So we're quite aware of that,” Kohli said.

“I'm sure it's going to be a very good -- very well-contested match. Both teams obviously want to win the final. They've worked really hard to be there, to stand in the final, and I'm sure that every player is going to come out and give their 120 per cent, and if 11 players from both sides end up doing that, it's going to be an exciting encounter,” he added.

Kohli added that his team is neither too intimidated nor too arrogant about what it is doing.

“It's important to maintain the balance of being confident in your own skill and what you are doing as a team,” he said.

The Indian captain that there would be hardly any changes in the squad but added that he would like to have Hardik Pandya in the playing XI against Pakistan in the final match.

“Not looking to change too many things, because I've said this before, I would back a guy like Hardik who provides you so much balance in conditions that he can be effective as a bowler, and his batting is priceless,” he said.

Kohli said that his team is not taking any added pressure of the final as they don’t want their focus to be dictated by the magnitude of the occasion.

“We haven't spoken about this game in any different way. We've practiced the same way from the first day we came here. Even today's practice was absolutely similar. There wasn't any drop of intensity or something extra. There's no overexcitement. People are just doing the normal things that they do in any practice session, and that's the kind of approach we have maintained throughout the tournament,” he said.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Harsha ki Urdu pronunciation bi kamal ki hai ..sound as clear as English..zainab bibi ne selfie k bajahey pora interview le lia..so its all about managing fear, excitement and expectation for Pakistani team

[video]




[video]


----------



## Emmie

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Harsha ki Urdu pronunciation bi kamal ki hai ..sound as clear as English..zainab bibi ne selfie k bajahey pora interview le lia..so its all about managing fear, excitement and expectation for Pakistani team
> 
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [video]



Harsha hails from Hyderabad, obviously he must be good at Urdu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neem456

Pitch update : Its going to be a flat one.


----------



## Arsalan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surya 1

Congregation guys. It was you day and you guys did very well. Congrats once again.


----------



## Naara-e-Mastana

Lo agaya maukaa , maukaaa mauka ....
.
@BABA AGHORI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karakoram



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> I like the way Kohli answer questions sensibly with maturity


Sense has been drilled into his bund.



شاھین میزایل said:


> Cricket is suppose to be a gentleman's game, But then there's India.



Than there's this green flag with long handle.



Windjammer said:


> View attachment 404288



Saloon ki khujli door hoi kiya?



mercurydancer said:


> Pakistan beat England with little effort. All credit to Pakistan. We got beat.
> 
> All in all, its leading to a superb final of a great competition.
> 
> In the spirit of cricket, I look forward to a good match. Given the two teams involved, I am sure it will be thrilling.
> 
> I cannot get tickets. (insert swear words of any language here)



Have you realized, cricket can earn you more than Manchester United.


----------



## Divergent

I'm going to keep it classy and not tag people. But to those who kept throwing digs Happy Father's Day from Pakistan. 

Next time bite only what you can chew.

#PakistanZindabad


----------



## Safriz

Now who's the daddy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Mrc

WHO IS THE dad ?????


----------



## ghazi52

Must Watch






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

And this is.........Srinagar!!





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LA se Karachi

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> [video]




LOL!


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Army jawans celebrate Pakistan triumph*







RAWALPINDI: The historic Pakistan victory over India in the Champions Trophy final has enthralled the entire nation including citizens, politicians and our valiant soldiers.

All of them have been overjoyed beyond estimates. Amid celebrations over the huge win against India , Pakistan Army soldiers too could not hold back themselves from expressing their emotions.

Title-holders India, set 339 to win, collapsed to 33 for three and 54 for five against a Pakistan side they had thrashed by 124 runs in their tournament opener at Edgbaston on June 4. They were eventually dismissed for 158 in reply to Pakistan's 338 for four.






DG Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) Maj. Gen. Asif Ghafoor tweeted out images of ecstatic soldiers. The pictures show army jawans gesturing victory sign and dancing after Pakistan thrashed India by 180 runs today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Divergent

Congratulations Pakistan - You Own this thread.



Levina said:


> I missed it.
> Won't be able to see the Pakistani team celebrating again ...atleast not in this season.



That's how we celebrate and it was THIS season LOL


----------



## ghazi52

Kashmiri cricket fans celebrate in Srinagar after Pakistan's win in the International Cricket Championship (ICC) Champions Trophy final cricket match against India.








Pakistani cricket fans cheer after Pakistan defeated India in the Champions Trophy finals, in Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MULUBJA

niaz said:


> Having watched nearly all of the matches on TV; I have to admit that Pakistan has no batsman in the class of Virat Kohli, Rohit Sharma and Shikhar Dhawan.
> 
> Therefore I am not having high hopes of a Pakistan win. However, I hope that Pakistan wins and if they do I shall be over the moon.



See still your team win. Congratulations to all you. Well played Pakistani Cricket team. It was your day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Divergent1 said:


> Congratulations Pakistan - You Own this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how we celebrate and it was THIS season LOL



@Levina 

Guys this @Levina missed the celebrations.
Can someone tag him on the celebrations video.

@Narendra Trump @waz @Zibago @Hell hound @Mentee @Hareeb @Hassan Guy 

Thanks. Don't worry @Levina we are on it. We won't let you miss the fun. Join in


----------



## Reichsmarschall

El Sidd said:


> @Levina
> 
> Guys this @Levina missed the celebrations.
> Can someone tag him on the celebrations video.
> 
> @Narendra Trump @waz @Zibago @Hell hound @Mentee @Hareeb @Hassan Guy
> 
> Thanks. Don't worry @Levina we are on it. We won't let you miss the fun. Join in


Gorray trolling indians on pakistan's Victory




__ https://www.facebook.com/




traditional celebrations from FATA




__ https://www.facebook.com/




@Levina

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Trending at no 1 




@The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight @BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Trending at no 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight @BDforever


bnda pehle itna shokha hi na ho jo baad mein mun latkana pare :/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Gharor ka sir nicha

No sportsman spirit in Indians




@The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight @LA se Karachi @ghazi52

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Gharor ka sir nicha
> 
> No sportsman spirit in Indians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight @LA se Karachi @ghazi52


Their team handled it way better.


----------



## Zibago

The Sandman said:


> Their team handled it way better.


Bachon ko ghar ja kar danday parein gay


----------



## BABA AGHORI

Naara-e-Mastana said:


> Lo agaya maukaa , maukaaa mauka ....
> .
> @BABA AGHORI


 Well played at-last... some respite .. hope it change the fortunes ...


----------



## Zibago

BABA AGHORI said:


> Well played at-last... some respite .. hope it change the fortunes ...


Pratibandi ko halka lena ahankar hay aur ahankar manishu ka sarvanash karta hy


----------



## BABA AGHORI

Zibago said:


> Pratibandi ko halka lena ahankar hay aur ahankar manishu ka sarvanash karta hy


aaahha... Geeta ka updesh... Jai ho...


----------



## Zibago

BABA AGHORI said:


> aaahha... Geeta ka updesh... Jai ho...



agli baar apney media ko kehna ghalez reporting na karey baap,beeta,poota
Itna ghatiya media shayad puri duniya mein nahi yahan kahein bhi aisa nahi bol rahey thay na boltey hain teach them some ethics


----------



## NALANDA

Zibago said:


> agli baar apney media ko kehna ghalez reporting na karey baap,beeta,poota
> Itna ghatiya media shayad puri duniya mein nahi yahan kahein bhi aisa nahi bol rahey thay na boltey hain teach them some ethics




Bhai, they are paid to create HYPE . It is very very irritating but we are helpless. You can save us from this idiocracy if yesterday result is repeated *at a stretch* for next 10 -20 encounters over next 2 to 3 years. You will do us a great favor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

The Sandman said:


> Their team handled it way better.



Agree , their team handled it way better

indian media and indian fans are the worst

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BABA AGHORI

Zibago said:


> agli baar apney media ko kehna ghalez reporting na karey baap,beeta,poota
> Itna ghatiya media shayad puri duniya mein nahi yahan kahein bhi aisa nahi bol rahey thay na boltey hain teach them some ethics


Ha ha... Anything that suits you dear.... Taali ek haath se nai bajti... we have A**hol*s on both sides of borders...


----------



## Zibago

BABA AGHORI said:


> Ha ha... Anything that suits you dear.... Taali ek haath se nai bajti... we have A**hol*s on both sides of borders...


Chalo next time to worldcup mein hi hogi 
Sirf 2 psl seasons ney fakhar aur hasan diya abhi 2 aur kay baad kiya milta hy waqt bataye ga 
A message by the legend for India




@The Sandman @Hell hound



pakdefender said:


> Agree , their team handled it way better
> 
> indian media and indian fans are the worst


The ghalez language they were using for Pakistani girls during their transmission was just horrible maybe this will put some element of humility in them

gharor ka sir neecha




@PakSword @django @The Sandman @Hell hound 
End mein check karo haha

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

Divergent1 said:


> That's how we celebrate and it was THIS season LOL


Hehehhe congrats to your cricket team. 


But incase you missed it our hockey team defeated Pak hockey team,7-1. 
and You know what? Hockey is our national game. 











El Sidd said:


> @Levina
> 
> Guys this @Levina missed the celebrations.
> Can someone tag him on the celebrations video.
> 
> @Narendra Trump @waz @Zibago @Hell hound @Mentee @Hareeb @Hassan Guy
> 
> Thanks. Don't worry @Levina we are on it. We won't let you miss the fun. Join in


How sweet of you to think of tagging me on celebration vieo. 
Lolz


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## singlefighter

Levina said:


> Hehehhe congrats to your cricket team.
> 
> 
> But incase you missed it our hockey team defeated Pak hockey team,7-1. I winning is a ha bit.
> and You know what? Hockey is our national game.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 404830
> 
> 
> 
> How sweet of you to think of tagging me on celebration vieo.
> Lolz


Khisyani bili khamba nochay


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Zibago said:


> The ghalez language they were using for Pakistani girls during their transmission was just horrible maybe this will put some element of humility in them


who? when? where? give me link


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## monitor

Indian cricket player's having fun ever after loosing final to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

In cricketing terms, its just addition to those 72 other wins before yesterday. Normal service resumed. If for some reason Pakistan stop winning against India tomorrow, it will take generations of Indian cricketers to even catch up with Pakistan, let alone go ahead. 

But that is not important.

In this era of 4th generation warfare you destroy the enemy nations not just by military means by on all area of social, economic and cultural level as well. Dominating in sports create an physiological awe in the minds of enemy nation. Yesterday win was epic in this very important aspect specially at the time when Hindu terrorists like Modi and Ajeet Doval are in charge of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Archana Mohan*
12 hrs · 
Pakistan, thanks for defeating us!

Dear Pakistan

I was sure I would wake up with a soul wrenching hangover after you pulverized my team yesterday. To be honest, I wanted to bury myself in a hole and keep newspapers at bay so I didn't have to relive 'that' no ball again.

But something happened this morning.

Instead of the pooja room, where she usually offers prayers every morning, my mother in law was in the living room, waxing eloquent about Mohammad Amir. 'God works in mysterious ways,' she said. 'The boy who made a mistake in his youth has grabbed his second chance. What a great redemption!'

'I wish we had players like theirs', my husband said ruefully. 'No factory produced pieces.
From the by lanes of Peshawar to an ICC event, they are cricketers in the purest sense', he said dreamily.

'And what about that boy Fakhar Zaman', my father in law, said, his cup of filter coffee simmering just like his voice. He is a Navy man no? That's what a soldier does for his country,' the ex-serviceman said proudly.

At work, the colleague who had only a day earlier tweeted a crude slur on Pakistan confessed he had watched everything there was on Youtube about Sarfaraz Ahmed. That man, he said sheepishly, is something else.

On my social media feed, there were dozens of messages congratulating Pakistan and saluting their never say die spirit. 'Marry me Babar Azam' said one of them!

It felt like utopia.

What if India had won? I shudder to think of how low some of us would have stooped in our boorish behavior.

It has been a tough few years for Pakistan. Lack of finances and the reluctance of other teams to play there on account of security reasons has crippled them to some extent but as this win shows, you can never write them off. Irrespective of the result, I am sure, we will always remember this unbelievable comeback from the team that was expected to crash out in the first round itself.

I can't believe that I am saying this, but thank you Pakistan for winning the match. Thank you for being an inspiration.

India may have ended up second, but many of us won something more important than a shiny trophy - the tag of being a good sport.

Perhaps there may still be hope for the two countries after all!

#indiavspak #championstrophy2017


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

monitor said:


> View attachment 404903
> 
> Indian cricket player's having fun ever after loosing final to Pakistan.


yea man good to watch these scenes ..

[video]




I AM PERSONALLY TIRED NOW WITH ALL THIS CRICKKET TALK ..YES THEY TROLLED AND TAUNTED US BEFORE MATCH AND WE TOOK REVENGE AND TROLLED THEM BACK BUT NOW WE SHOULD ALL STOP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

My message to India and Pakistan


----------



## terry5

*Hail the Unbelievables! How Pakistan found cricketing redemption*


With their win over India at the Oval on Sunday, the Pakistan cricket team wrote another chapter in their long, twisting stor
*Comments*
23
Kamila Shamsie

Monday 19 June 2017 17.08 BSTLast modified on Monday 19 June 2017 17.10 BST

For a story to successfully attach itself to a sports team over a number of decades while players and personnel change, while the game itself changes, while the world changes, it has to be flexible as well as meaningful and distinct. In the case of cricket, no team has a more oft-invoked story than the Pakistan national side. In the three decades I’ve been pinning my emotional wellbeing to the fortunes of the Pakistan cricket team, they have always been a group of men about whom you say: “They can win this, but it’s quite likely they won’t,” and equally: “They can’t win this, but it’s possible they will.” The Unpredictables. The Mercurials. The Never-Count-Them-Outs. But although this story has been shaping itself since the 80s, it became cast in stone 25 years ago, when Imran Khan’s team started their World Cup campaign in the most startlingly dismal manner, relying on a win against cricket-minnows Zimbabwe and a rain-enforced draw with England to get them past the initial stages of the tournament, and then went on to win five matches in a row and lift the cup.

That victory has been much invoked since Pakistan won the Champions Trophy at the Oval on Sunday, after starting the tournament being so crushed by India that they walked off the field looking more like pulp than men. But parallels only go so far. The 1992 Pakistan team was expected to perform well; the real surprise was that they stumbled so badly before picking themselves up and showing their well-recognised worth, and then some. The Pakistan team of 2017 couldn’t have looked more dissimilar. They entered the tournament ranked eighth out of eight; the captain was newly appointed; most of the players young and unknown. And then there were the players who weren’t in the squad because they were being investigated for corruption; and the hugely talented bowler Mohammad Amir, who was trying to find redemption after having been found guilty of spot-fixing and banned for five years, but whose team-mates had been consistently dropping catches off his bowling since his return to the international game; and the largest and most heartbreaking story of all, which is the team’s inability to play any games in Pakistan since the 2009 terrorist attack on the Sri Lankan cricket team, which has deprived the players of the emotional and psychological strength that comes from playing on home ground. Things were so bad that all the Pakistan supporters I spoke to had lost faith in the story. Before the opening match, Pakistan supporters weren’t praying for victory; that was too outlandish a prospect. Instead, they were praying for rain.




Pakistan players celebrate victory at the Oval. Photograph: Matthew Impey/REX/Shutterstock

Rain did come, but not enough to prevent a match from being completed. And so to start the tournament, Pakistan did what Pakistan so often do: they didn’t just fail, they did so calamitously. And then to end the tournament, Pakistan did what Pakistan so often do: they didn’t just win, they did so extraordinarily. All this fits that story of the Mercurials. But that isn’t the whole story, because both that calamitous start and that extraordinary finish were against India.

The Indo-Pak cricketing rivalry is inevitable, given the unceasing political tensions between the two countries. But in the past few years that rivalry has intensified and become increasingly mean-spirited, even though – or rather, precisely because – the teams hardly ever play each other. In the past 10 years there have been only two bilateral one-day series between India and Pakistan; the last Test series was in 2007. This is not for cricketing reasons, but because of the Indian government’s interventions. Days before the start of the Champions Trophy, India’s sports minister announced that while India and Pakistan might meet in international tournaments, there was no question of any bilateral series between the two sides because “cricket and terrorism can’t go hand in hand”, reiterating an already-held official position. This sort of rhetoric poisons the air, and the long gaps between games mean that each encounter between the two sides carries far more weight than it should. Lately, though, India has been so dominant over Pakistan in international tournaments – particularly in the most important matches – that the story of Mercurial Pakistan has rarely been evident. Predictably, Losing Pakistan has been closer to the truth of it. Hence, the prayers for rain before that first game at Edgbaston.

And yet, no one was praying for rain before the final at the Oval. Something happened to the Pakistan cricket team after that initial loss against India. The new players drafted into the side to replace 

burst into glory; the Fallen Angel that is Amir rose and helped pull his team up to victory – as a bowler and a batsmen; and the new captain grew into his role with every match. The victory against South Africa might have been helped along by the weather (rain shortened the game, and made it unnecessary for Pakistan’s fragile-looking batting side to last 50 overs in the field); the victory against Sri Lanka was certainly helped along by the opposition’s inexplicable awfulness on the day; but the victory against the tournament favourites, England, was about Pakistan outplaying their opponents in every aspect of the game. Just like that, an India-Pakistan final was on the cards, and so was something else that had been missing before that Edgbaston game: hope. Just a glimmer, no more, but even so.

I was there, at the Oval. I was there not because I had thought to buy a ticket – like so many Pakistani supporters, I had lost faith in the story and was sure Pakistan wouldn’t be playing. But an English friend had a pair of tickets and his team wasn’t in the final, so he gave them to my sister and me. I went in with that glimmer of hope, but also much trepidation – not only about the game but about the crowd. The stakes were so high, the sun so strong, the political baggage so heavy. Surely, it would take only the tiniest thing to make tempers fray. But then the two teams walked out side by side, no hostility in their body language and even some smiles between them. Everyone stood up and applauded. The Indian national anthem played. The Pakistani supporters remained standing. The Pakistani national anthem played. The Indian supporters remained standing. And right then I knew the crowd would be fine. It would be a replay of Karachi 2004, when the Indian side started its first full tour of Pakistan since 1990, and the only mood in the stands was of friendliness and good humour. But when Pakistan ended their innings with 338 runs, I also remembered that, in that Karachi match, India had scored 344 to win an incredibly close match. So, when the India innings started and Amir took a wicket with the third delivery, it was hard not to have the jubilation mixed with the terror of knowing that the brilliant Indian captain, Virat Kohli, was going to walk out to the middle. In Amir’s next over, when Azhar Ali dropped a straightforward catch to give the captain another life, I thought, here we are, this is it, bad old Pakistan back again. But then the unthinkable happened – with the very next delivery, Kohli edged the ball to the new boy Shadab Khan, who held on to it, and the captain was gone. India were 6-2. Despite the heroics of Hardik Pandya with the bat, India never looked likely to win it from that point on, although I can only say this in retrospect. While the match was still on, I kept remembering hope’s propensity, in the life of a Pakistan cricket fan, for making sudden exits just when you think it has come to stay. But hope wasn’t teasing this time. Pakistan won by 180 runs.

When the match ended, Kohli was both generous and gracious in defeat, which added to the feeling that we were in a parallel universe – one in which the sun shone on English fields, Pakistan played brilliantly, Indian and Pakistani supporters joked around with each other, and Kohli won Pakistani hearts. It would be nice to take things even further. It would be nice to say that cricket can transform Indo-Pak relations. It can’t do that. But at its best, it can afford a place of respite from the hostility; it can bring us into stands together bantering in Urdu, Hindi, Punjabi, English; it can make us want to see our teams play together more often, and not for the ugly reasons of wanting to crush the other, but for the joy of the sport that we love so passionately on both sides of the border.




Wasim Akram of Pakistan appeals for the wicket of England’s Derek Pringle during the final of the Cricket World Cup in Melbourne, 1992. Photograph: Ben Radford/Getty Images

When the trophy was lifted, the ceremony over, the Pakistan team made a lap of honour around the Oval pitch. They were laughing and smiling, raising the trophy in the direction of their supporters, running on legs that seemed fresh despite the hours playing in temperatures that were the same that day in London as in Karachi. All but one of them. As the team ran past the area in which I was standing I noticed a man walking slowly behind. It was the captain, Sarfraz Ahmed.Pakistan’s bowling coach, the former international player Azhar Mahmood, was walking alongside and had an arm around the younger man’s shoulder, talking to him. Sarfraz nodded once or twice but didn’t say anything. He ran a hand over his face, his expression one of disbelief. Then he looked ahead and saw how far he had become separated from his boys, and scampered to catch up with them. Forget the Mercurials and the Unpredictables. At the Oval on Sunday, his team were the Unbelievables.

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...bles-how-pakistan-found-cricketing-redemption


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

This is what happen when you lose bet ..

[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YouGotRouged

Congratulations to Team Pakistan on winning the cup and one-upping Team India after the initial loss. Kind of disappointed with the mud slinging between both sides but I suppose it is to be expected from subcontinentals...peas in a pod. 

Team India under captain Kohli might have preferred the comfort zone of chasing and being cocky however Kohli as a smart captain would have learned a lot from this experience and would think twice about taking risks when it comes to the world cup final.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy




----------



## Evil Flare



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Bill_Maher said:


> Congratulations to Team Pakistan on winning the cup and one-upping Team India after the initial loss. Kind of disappointed with the mud slinging between both sides but I suppose it is to be expected from subcontinentals...peas in a pod.
> 
> Team India under captain Kohli might have preferred the comfort zone of chasing and being cocky however Kohli as a smart captain would have learned a lot from this experience and would think twice about taking risks when it comes to the world cup final.


This mud slinging has got worse this time not only in india or Pakistan but in London if you watch the videos coming from street of London after match...credit goes to India for creating hype and sensationalism with stupid tweets of ex Indian cricketers and some celebrities

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassamun

__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

jainab abbas ki selfie is responsible for indian defeat

[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Roybot said:


> India just needs to set 250+ targets, Bangladesh and Pakistan doesn't have the batting to chase down any such total.


Pakistan team scored 338 and it was indian team who was collapsed under 160



pikkuboss said:


> Nobody can beat Dhoni in finishing in style.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dhara

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> jainab abbas ki selfie is responsible for indian defeat
> 
> [video]


Ironically she didn't take selfie with Pakistani Captain.

I am smelling conspiracy.


----------



## ghazi52

*Amazing scenes outside home of Pakistani Captain Sarfraz Ahmed on his arrival in Karachi *


Mouka Mouka, Selfies, Slogans and every kind of Celebration you can imagie!








Captain Sarfraz Ahmed Arrived along the Champion trophy in Karachi during early morning today. Winning the Champions Trophy and that too against India he must have expected a warm welcome but probably didn’t imagine the number of people waiting for him outside his home. Thousands of fans waited outside his home during the early morning with some been there since last night!

Once Sarfraz managed to get into his home, he came out from his balcony along with the trophy and joined in with the slogans of the crowd’s outside.

*Sarfraz Leading Pakistan Zindabad Slogans!*







__ https://www.facebook.com/




*Sarfraz Singing Mouka Mouka with Fans!*







__ https://www.facebook.com/




*Videos of Sarfraz Arriving and out on his balcony*


*




 https://www.facebook.com/




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Photos of Scenes outside Sarfraz Home*























\

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YouGotRouged

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> This mud slinging has got worse this time not only in india or Pakistan but in London if you watch the videos coming from street of London after match...credit goes to India for creating hype and sensationalism with stupid tweets of ex Indian cricketers and some celebrities



Doesn't matter who started it, no one will ever agree on that, regardless it is an indicator of the kind of upbringing judging from the insults from both sides. 

Subcontinent folks (resident and non resident included) have an extremely bad case of getting a boner in one upping the neighbor to the point its worse than watching rednecks and guidos fight.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Bill_Maher said:


> Doesn't matter who started it, no one will ever agree on that, regardless it is an indicator of the kind of upbringing judging from the insults from both sides.
> 
> Subcontinent folks (resident and non resident included) have an extremely bad case of getting a boner in one upping the neighbor to the point its worse than watching rednecks and guidos fight.


I personally don't support this childish and irrational behaviour from boht sides. I have great admiration for players like kohli, dohni, Youvraj
I also have great respect for sane gentleman like him but sadly they are in minority

[video]


----------



## Ocelot

You must be pretty disappointed in letting us score even one goal, don't you.

Don't even want to imagine the double whammy we'd gotten had we lost in cricket too, but would have been a great day for Indians around the world. 



Levina said:


> But incase you missed it our hockey team defeated Pak hockey team,7-1.
> and You know what? Hockey is our national game.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 404830


----------



## Levina

Ocelot said:


> You must be pretty disappointed in letting us score even one goal, don't you.
> 
> Don't even want to imagine the double whammy we'd gotten had we lost in cricket too, but would have been a great day for Indians around the world.


Get over it ppl. That was sooooo many days back. Lolz


----------



## LA se Karachi




----------



## ghazi52

*London to Buffer Zone: Sarfraz Ahmed adds to his growing fandom*








NOTHING LIKE IT: For many fans, welcoming their hero on their triumphant return was the best day of their lives. PHOTO: AFP

KARACHI: The cricket craze doesn’t compare to anything else in Pakistan, and it was never more evident as when the men’s national team arrived back home in the wee hours of Tuesday.

As soon as the flight details and its expected time of arrival were made public, Karachi’s Jinnah International Airport got inundated with cricket fans eager to receive their Champions Trophy-winning captain Sarfraz Ahmed and Rumman Raees.

The plane wouldn’t land until four in the morning but fans had started flocking the place as early as midnight even though they also had to take their pre-dawn meals (sehri) for the fast that awaited them the next day.

For those few hours, the airport stopped being an airport and seemed as if it was hosting a carnival.

The streets were decorated, patriotic songs were on cue, faces were painted green and white, throats were cleared to scream _Pakistan Zindabad_ chants — all in anticipation of Sarfraz’s arrival.

And despite airport security only allowing one member of a family to enter their premises, the lure of Sarfraz and the new Champions Trophy proved too strong for any security protocols.

By the time the captain touched down, thousands had tricked the security staff and seeped into the airport. If they had their way, they might have invaded the terminal and even the aircraft itself to get a glimpse of their hero.

For Karachi’s 18-year-old cricket fan Hassan Latif, it was a lifelong dream to welcome his beloved cricket team like others, much to his dismay, so often get to do.

“I have seen people of different countries going to the airport to welcome their teams after winning some silverware,” Latif told The Express Tribune. “I always had this wish to come here one day and welcome my heroes. After watching them win the trophy it was like my dream came true. Finally, I had something to cheer for my cricketing heroes.”

Another cricket lover Abdullah Nasim, 24, was so ecstatic at the possibility of seeing his hero, he termed it as the best day of his life. “In my entire life I haven’t experienced anything like this ever,” he said while getting a Pakistani flag painted on his face. “The feeling after coming here and waiting for our winning captain and seeing his face, there’s nothing like it. I feel very lucky to be here.”

Rehanul Haq, a father of an eight-year-old, put his son on his shoulders to let him catch a better view of Sarfraz. “We want to see him coming out and cheer for him,” he said. “Sarfraz has won the hearts of each and every Pakistani.”

If it was crazy at the airport, the scenes at Sarfraz’s residence in Buffer Zone were almost indescribable. The crowd there had grown so big and so enthusiastic, many were invited by the cricketer’s neighbours into their houses and onto their balconies just so they could see the man of the hour.

“We couldn’t refuse them after watching their love for Sarfraz,” said one welcoming neighbour. “They were all here just for the man who had made the country proud and gave us a moment to cheer before Eid.”

Soon, their long wait was over. Sarfraz, with the shiny trophy in his hands, emerged amid loud cheers. He joined in during the _Pakistan Zindabad _chants and didn’t shy away even when the fans tore into the famous _mauka mauka_ taunt.

In all, Sarfraz spent half an hour with his fans, but that half an hour became a memory his fans will cherish for the rest of their lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

But Rivals are supposed to Hate each other, Right???

Not really!






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

This is not scene of any Italian or Hollywood movie; these are our dashing legendary cricketers at Lord’s, UK in 1954

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Happy father day comes in June each year






By the way just a note

After we won the cup the nation should have planned a Celebration parade or Showing of the Trophy in staidum like
Real Madrid does when they win cup











PCB should have organized the celebration party in Lahore / Karachi stadiums

Invite singers and artist to party etc and team interviews

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jacklord

congrats - sarfraz ap truly sarfaraz ho  god bless you!


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

Levina said:


> I missed it.
> Won't be able to see the Pakistani team celebrating again ...atleast not in this season.


Aur ab agr hum celebrate kr rahy hain tu ap log gusa hoty ho aur ajeeb ajeeb song bhajty ho


----------



## Levina

Arsalan said:


> Aur ab agr hum celebrate kr rahy hain tu ap log gusa hoty ho aur ajeeb ajeeb song bhajty ho


Chillax!

Ek hafta hogaya hai iss baat ko.
Mazak sab karte hai but there's a line which you should not cross. If Pakistanis are so sensitive with cricket matches then it's better to have India Vs Pak matches sporadically.

Btw that post which you picked up was my reply to someone who had been provoking me on other threads too. If you think I'm patience personified then I'm not. I have my subtle ways to take on trolls.

Ciao


----------



## Arsalan

Levina said:


> Chillax!
> 
> Ek hafta hogaya hai iss baat ko.
> Mazak sab karte hai but there's a line which you should not cross. If Pakistanis are so sensitive with cricket matches then it's better to have India Vs Pak matches sporadically.
> 
> Btw that post which you picked up was my reply to someone who had been provoking me on other threads too. If you think I'm patience personified then I'm not. I have my subtle ways to take on trolls.
> 
> Ciao


Dekha
phr gusa 

The line was crossed BEFORE the match and that was not mazak. You know it. 

Plus i didnt exactly picked up the post. Was looking for my own post where i praised Kohli and saw this. Socha aik sharart he sahi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cyborga8a

ghazi52 said:


>



he still is the number one batsmen and remain one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Arsalan said:


> Aur ab agr hum celebrate kr rahy hain tu ap log gusa hoty ho aur ajeeb ajeeb song bhajty ho


This shows the frustration and it will take them years to recover from it


----------



## Levina

Arsalan said:


> Dekha
> phr gusa


Gussa?
Nai
Arsalan mian,out of all the cartoons here,I never imagined you would be trolling me like this. Lol

Frankly this behaviour of dragging cricket into every conversation irritates me.
This time there were 2 matches between India and Pakistan; first one was won by India, and the second one by Pakistan. To me celebrations of a cricket match extending beyond a week sounds vacuous.
And it's not just about this forum, at a recent meeting, which somehow had only 2 nationalities attending it(few Indians and a Pakistani), guys were discussing CRICKET. Imagine my irritation!
Being the only female present I really felt those men wasted my precious time by dragging the same old topic to an otherwise important meeting. Heck! We had an almost week long holiday coming after it and there were a lot of things to do be finished before it.
But then this evaded men of both the nationalities attending the meeting.
Oh! That's reminds me>>> Eid Mubarak!!!




If I sound as if I'm venting out, heck yeah, I'm.
I could not have expressed all this to those men with whom I work. :|






> The line was crossed BEFORE the match and that was not mazak. You know it.


I'm too dumb arsalan.
Hints don't work on me, that one just whooshed over my head.




> Plus i didnt exactly picked up the post. Was looking for my own post where i praised Kohli and saw this. Socha aik sharart he sahi


Janab shaadi ke baad naughty hogaye hai. I'm assuming you don't get to be as naughty in real life and ergo you use this space for the same. 


Enjoy your first Eid with your wifey. 

Ciao


----------



## hassamun

A Must Watch!





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sarfraz Ahmed meets President Mamnoon Hussain*






*ISLAMABAD: Pakistan captain Sarfraz Ahmed on Friday called on President Mamnoon Hussain, according to Geo News.*

The captain was invited to the State Guest House by the president. Geo News reported that the president congratulated Ahmed for winning Champions Trophy.

Pakistan crushed defending champions India by 180 runs at The Oval to win the Champions Trophy for the first time on June 18.

A century by Fakhar Zaman and a devastating bowling display by Pakistan ended India's hopes of becoming the first team to capture the title three times.

Hundreds of fans gave Pakistan captain Sarfraz Ahmed a hero’s welcome as he arrived home carrying the ICC Champions Trophy.

Men, women and children packed Karachi airport as Sarfraz returned from England, where Pakistan thrashed arch-rivals India to be crowned surprise winners.

Sarfraz held up the trophy to loud cheers and chants of “Long live Sarfraz!” as a police band played patriotic songs nearby.


----------



## karakoram

Evil Flare said:


>


This ugly creature was singing Sarfaraz Sarfaraz rona nahin and Pakistaniyo naye tv lay lo kal puranay tum logo ne tord dene hein but all his over confidence went to gutter next day when Pakistan won. Moral of the story over confidence will always sink you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

karakoram said:


> This ugly creature was singing Sarfaraz Sarfaraz rona nahin and Pakistaniyo naye tv lay lo kal puranay tum logo ne tord dene hein but all his over confidence went to gutter next day when Pakistan won. Moral of the story over confidence will always sink you.






WHAT THE HE'LL IS THAT THING IN THE CLIP ABOVE?????????????..............YUKKKK
Think I want to throw up..........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

go Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

Berkant said:


> go Pakistan


Where ?


----------



## Zibago




----------



## Code_Geass

i think someone needs to unpin this thread not relevant anymore.


----------



## Arsalan

Code_Geass said:


> i think someone needs to unpin this thread not relevant anymore.


Agreed. However may be we should just leave it here in case some one remembers "KOHLIIIIIIII nahi hota tuj say chaseeeeeeeee!!!!!!" again. 

@Moonlight @Zibago @The Sandman @django 


@WAJsal what do you think? I am 50:50 on this one

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

Arsalan said:


> Agreed. However may be we should just leave it here in case some one remembers "KOHLIIIIIIII nahi hota tuj say chaseeeeeeeee!!!!!!" again.
> 
> @Moonlight @Zibago @The Sandman @django
> 
> 
> @WAJsal what do you think? I am 50:50 on this one


End it here

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

Arsalan said:


> @Moonlight @Zibago @The Sandman @django


Nope nope isse pinned rehne do


----------



## Reichsmarschall

ranjeet said:


> Someone please stuff Inzi's mouth with aalo before India makes him eat his own words and any further future pre-game utterances.


you were sayin............................



neem456 said:


> if they give india any target, i dont see any chance for pakistan.


lol mate you lost by 180 runs in target chasing


----------



## Imam siddiqui

Narendra Trump said:


> you were sayin............................
> 
> 
> lol mate you lost by 180 runs in target chasing


U have loosen worst lol


----------



## Code_Geass

The Sandman said:


> Nope nope isse pinned rehne do


we need to pin Pak V Sri Lanka series thread
thought it was one of the greatest moments in our cricket history, we need to move on from this


----------



## The Sandman

Code_Geass said:


> thought it was one of the greatest moments in our cricket history, we need to move on from this


We can pin that too but no let's remove this  smjho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Imam siddiqui said:


> U have loosen worst lol


180 is biggest margin ever


----------



## Imam siddiqui

Narendra Trump said:


> 180 is biggest margin ever


Not big as innings and 134 runs


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Imam siddiqui said:


> Not big as innings and 134 runs


we are talking about ODIs son


----------



## Imam siddiqui

Narendra Trump said:


> we are talking about ODIs son


13-0 world cup

World cup 2007

Lol even you know it India is superior team in odi than Pakistan than every department

India hold no1 rank in both test and odi currently 

As team India is more consitency in Wins


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Imam siddiqui said:


> 13-0 world cup
> 
> World cup 2007
> 
> Lol even you know it India is superior team in odi than Pakistan than every department
> 
> India hold no1 rank in both test and odi currently
> 
> As team India is more consitency in Wins



lol Pakistan is 73-52 against India in ODIs. India is only better in tournaments and Pakistan is better when we play series. 2012-2013 should teach you a lesson in which Indian batting was dismantled.


----------



## Imam siddiqui

WaLeEdK2 said:


> lol Pakistan is 73-52 against India in ODIs. India is only better in tournaments and Pakistan is better when we play series. 2012-2013 should teach you a lesson in which Indian batting was dismantled.


 don't quote figure of the past present figure in last decade

seriously what happened to you powerful bowling in first match of champions trophy before that t-20 world cup

I appreciate Pakistan team and give them credit but don't over sell things

Cricket is game where team play good on that day wins

Pakistan played better that day India

Does not mean India defeated same team under sarfraaz in group stages 

It does not changes rank btw two teams 
Ranks are based consistency of team to win series by series 

India reached twice in finals and won champions trophy twice 6 Asia cups and 2 world cups


----------

